# Anyone struggling to get baby number 2??



## Munchkin30

Hey all,

My dd is 2 and 4 months and we had a mmc at 12 weeks in the summer and just lost our 2nd daughter at 21 weeks pregnant due to a heart condition.

It took us 2 cycles to get pregnant with dd and her pregnancy went so smoothly I thought it would be easy to get number 2 but it looks like we're in for a long wait.

I was really hoping for a 2 year age gap but that's not happening now and I don't want to be wishing my dd's toddler years away yearning for number 2.

Is anyone else struggling to get to number 2 for whatever reason? Worried about bigger age gaps/enjoying your toddlers young years?

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I don't have any experience but I wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loses :hugs:. If you do have to wait there are lots of nice things about having a slightly bigger age gap, particularly for your DD. My older brother was 4 when our little brother was born and the day he came home from the hospital is my oldest brothers first proper memory, he loved having a little brother and being old enough to help and be a role model. And my younger brother liked the time he had at home with my mum while my older brother and I were at school; having a larger age gap would mean that you can enjoy lots of 1:1 time with your younger LO.
I hope that you get your rainbow baby soon though :hugs:


----------



## RoseArcana

No advice but so sorry about your losses. I hope you get no.2 when you are ready xx


----------



## Plex

Hiya munchkin - I'm sorry for your losses hun :hugs: I have a lb who's 2yrs 8 months and we've been trying since Nov 2011 I've had 2 chemicals in that time. I also wanted a smaller age gap than I'll get now and can totally relate to trying not to spend his toddler years preoccupied with ttc. Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Eleanor and rosearcana xx 

Plex I think I just expected it to be easy to get that 'perfect' 2 year age gap. It doesn't seem to take us too long to conceive, 2 cycles with my dd, 5 with the mmc and 3 with my last baby. It also looks like the losses aren't related, just awful luck. There were 6 couples in my antenatal group and they've all got pregnant again at the drop of a hat and the last lady is due number 2 the same time Rowan was due. None have had losses, we just seem to get all the god awful luck!

When it was a few months I didn't mind being preoccupied but I'm just so scared of all my dds toddler years being overshadowed by my urge to have another! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry plex does that mean you've been ttc since your son was 4/5 months? X


----------



## katestar53

I'm sorry for you losses :( Losing your little girl at 21 weeks must if been so hard! I can't begin to imagine how awful it was, big hugs. 

We are also trying for number 2 since September last year. I had a MC at Christmas & my mum sadly passed away two weeks later. I then got pregnant a few weeks ago but it was a chemical! I am devastated but am hoping to get pregnant again soon! 

I've been refered to a fertility specialist now as I also had a MC before Harvey was born. The NHS will do tests if you had three or more MC. I'm sure it's just bad luck but maybe my hormones have been knocked out of sync since having my little boy? 

Here is hoping we all get our BFPs soon xxx


----------



## katestar53

katestar53 said:


> I'm sorry for you losses :( Losing your little girl at 21 weeks must if been so hard! I can't begin to imagine how awful it was, big hugs.
> 
> We are also trying for number 2 since September last year. I had a MC at Christmas & my mum sadly passed away two weeks later. I then got pregnant a few weeks ago but it was a chemical! I am devastated but am hoping to get pregnant again soon!
> 
> I've been refered to a fertility specialist now as I also had a MC before Harvey was born. The NHS will do tests if you had three or more MC. I'm sure it's just bad luck but maybe my hormones have been knocked out of sync since having my little boy?
> 
> Here is hoping we all get our BFPs soon
> 
> Xxx


----------



## katestar53

Sorry for the duplicate posting, damn iphone!


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry katestar for your losses. And the loss of your mum. My mum died when I was about 24 and it was devastating at the time. Time does heal though and I can genuinely just feel fondly for her and I know longer feel angry or devastated. 
I'm glad you will get a fertility specialist, it's so easy to feel totally ignored until you've had too many losses. We'll be referred to a specialist fetal medicine department next time after the heart defect and it makes me feel better knowing we'll be looked after a bit. After my mmc at 12 weeks I had to really fight for the 8 week scan in my last pregnancy. Next time I'm going to cause loads of trouble and be a total pain in the a**e!!


----------



## xcharx

sorry for your loss :hugs:
ive been of depo since aug 12 so ntnp since then. now we are ttc and nothing yet! like you i wanted a smaller age gap but nope its not happening :(

baby dust to you
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPear

I'm so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you xcharx and mrs pear. It sometimes just feels like everyone else just pops healthy baby's out like shelling peas but I know many others have hard journeys xx


----------



## Chris77

Sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:

We're struggling with #2 as well. We did IVF for baby #2 and got pregnant but lost him at 8 weeks. He had a very strong heartbeat from 5 weeks on but passed at 7 +4 and found out on my 8 week u/s. Financially, we just can't afford fertility treatments this year. I'm hoping it'll happen naturally but DH and I have been having unprotected sex for almost 7 years and nothing has happened, so that possibility is looking unlikely. 

We really want another child (I've always wanted 3) so we'll see where we are financially in the Fall at the earliest. But time isn't exactly on my side (I'm 36) so we'll see.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh Chris that's rubbish. I really do wish you all the miracles in the world! IVF is so ridiculously expensive too xx


----------



## Foogirl

oh yes. Our two year age gap is now a 5 year age gap. Falling pregnant the first time was easy the first time. Staying that way was the hard part with 3 miscarriages and a preemie birth. I worry that this is my body telling me it ain't to be. Plus I've just hit forty!

On the other hand I tell myself my body is just making sure it only grows a sticky bean and if it is gonna happen it will happen. Age gaps aren't all that. My sister and I are really close at 13 months gap but so is my mum with her sister at 9 years apart. Its all about how they are raised.


----------



## izzlesnizzle

We wanted to ttc last month but some routine bloods have thrown up issues I need to get sorted before we can ttc again. Plus the fact ive got to have surgery and don't know how long that's all going to take to wait for it then the recovery but as im severely anaemic I need to get that sorted out first as they wont operate on me at the moment until that's sorted and ive heard that can take months so we've got a bit of a wait before we can start again. So annoying as we had decided feb would be the time we'd start so we'd have a 2.5- 3 yr age gap but my body is in no fit state to be pregnant at the moment so if it does ever happen theres going to be more of an age gap than we really wanted.


----------



## binxyboo

We have been trying for number 2 since our son turned 2 years old. 
He will be 4 in June!!
I'm beginning to think he was meant to be an only child :(

I'm sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. Nice to know I'm not alone! My midwife came over today and sge said by her reckoning I've got another 15 years of baby making in me!! Surely that's got to be long enough to get me another baby!

Do you ladies feel like you use loads of mental energy ttc and aren't enjoying your toddlers as much as you should? What do you do to help that? Are you fed up of seeing everybody else popping babies out left right and centre? X


----------



## katestar53

You can have a football team in 15 years! Lol!!!

My quest to conceive number two is all I think about at the moment... It's definitely not healthy! I always said I'd be less stressed this time round but if anything I'm more stressed & emotional about it all! I do spent a lot of time on B&B when I should be playing with Harvey so I'm trying to cut down! 

Do you track your ovulation? I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor so my cycles are all out of sync since the MC & chemical! But hoping to OV in the next week or so x


----------



## Munchkin30

Do I track ovulation?!? If you had been near any if my ttc threads you'd find this hilarious!! I use the fertility monitor too, and opks and chart on fertility friend. I've even tried saliva testing but that was a total failure!! After my last misvarriage my first cycle was 10 days longer than normal but they were largely back to normal the next 3 cycles when I conceived. This time I'm only cd9 and we can't ttc this month. I'd love to but after such a late loss I know my body needs time to recover and if we fell straight away and anything happened I'd never forgive myself. But we will be starting next month. So sick of ttc, it's really not even fun anymore. 
On the subject of being preoccupied by B and B, my dd is going mental upstairs as I write this! Better go....


----------



## JASMAK

Yes...I did and had to go on Clomid, but luckily I got pregnant right away after that so it wasn't too bad. But third one I lost three pregnancy (one was a set of twins) and it took 4 years for us to successfully get pregnant with the help of fertility. My husband had only 3% sperm


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry for all ur losses girls. I'm not trying to conceive number 2 anymore but just wanted to say I tried for 3 years for my 1st and I thought I'd be happy and I wouldn't let ttc number 2 consume me , but it did . Nothing takes away the longing for a child even if u have one already.. It took us 13 months for number 2.. So altho stil a while a lot less then number one. It can happen at any time ! Ino its hard but stay positive, ino I wanted to scream when people would say that2 me , but I'm sure you'll all get ur bfps soon ! Lots of baby dust to you all girls x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi!

We are having a hard time as well. DD is 2 years and 3 months old and we hoped to have a baby by the time she is 2 and a half years old. Sadly I lost my baby in December and this was the 2nd loss since DD is born. I am currently on my 4th cycle since D&C and don't see it happening soon. :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh girls :hugs: lots of sad stories here but also lots of hopeful ones too! I think it seems like we will all get to our number 2 take home babies but we just have to be patient and not go nuts in the mean time which is the hard bit! I don't think any of us will ever give up though. I truly believe my next pregnancy will be my rainbow baby, if I didn't I'd never be able to carry on! Massive :hugs: all xxx


----------



## Hammy58

*raises hand*

Currently trying to conceive #2. We are only on are second cycle of trying. However, I'm anticipating a long wait as it took us a couple years to conceive our first son. We had a molar pregnancy and another miscarriage in that time. Then last August we had a surprise pregnancy that sadly ended after finding a good heartbeat via ultrasound. 

I HATE how TTC feels like it totally takes over your life!! I am a bit obsessive about it all. Monitor, opk's, temping, researching, etc. etc. Phew. I got winded just typing all that. 

:dust::dust::dust:

Here's to quick BFP's for all of us!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi hammie58!! If it's any help I know a couple who took 2 years to conceive no 1 and then got pregnant when no 1 was only 6 months because they thought they didn't need to bother with contraception as it would take so long! I know another couple that took 7 months first time then accidentally got pregnant before her first period second time! 

I know what you mean about being totally obsessed with ttc. I go crazy. I've banned myself from temping this time. Can't believe it'll be the 3rd time we've ttc number 2. We've so far been ttc number 2 for 9 cycles (plus 33 weeks of being pregnant) I'm so so over ttc now. I quite fancied 3 babies but once we've got our second I suspect I'll be happy to never ever ttc or do the first half of oregnancy ever ever again.


----------



## Tess.ie

I'm not entirely sure that I can say we are struggling just yet, but certainly my "ideal" gap of 2 years has slipped away.

After deciding in nov to try in January, we got lucky completely accidentally in December. Sadly that ended in mc at the end of January. So feb was out while we waited for the first af (well I wouldn't have waited but DH wanted to follow the doctors orders!!) and now we have missed this month because DH was too tired to dtd the one night he needed to!
He promises he is totally on board about wanting to make a baby, but I can't get him to understand that there is a very tiny window for conception each month. It took 6 months to concieve dd because he was so reluctant to dtd at the right time! So I suspect this could be another frustrating wait.


----------



## Munchkin30

I know how you feel Tess! I got so sick of nagging at my oh to come up with the goods. He just didn't get why we couldn't wait til tomorrow when I was ovulating TODAY!! In the end we ended up doing it with the turkey baster method when he was too tired to really DTD!! I think this time he is more committed so I'm aiming to do the sperm meets egg plan this time. Just got to get this stupid first cycle out of the way!!


----------



## Foogirl

you know the worst bit though? I was on Cerazette and was extremely fortunate that I didn't have any of the monthly misery at all not even spotting. So every month for 2 years I've had not only the disappointment of no BFP but also facing a week of abject misery and I'm sure Mr and Ms Foo dread it too:haha:


----------



## dlj2

Yep currently trying for no.2 for the past few months. It took us 4 years to get my lovely daughter and variouse tests & procedures, so I'm ready for the long wait again this time. Desperate hoping not to get to that stage where it consumes your every thought like before. Lots of luck to each and every one of you and so sorry for your losses. I too have had early losses but some of your stories :-( well my heart goes out to you.xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks dlj2. It's hard and after losses at 12 and 21 weeks I feel like we've had our share of bad luck, but we've been extremely lucky having one beautiful healthy babe and that we don't seem to have too many problems getting pregnant (although 2 or 3 months into ttc each time I feel like I must be totally barren!!) 
My heart breaks for the ladies who try for years then get a bfp and then a loss. They have no idea if they'll get pregnant again. I pray we don't have any serious ttc issues this time.


----------



## slg76

Hi Munchkin. Just joining in to hear what these other ladies have to say. My dd is 3.5 and we have been trying for almost two years. I completely understand what you say about missing out on your first child while you are busying obsessing about getting pregnant. I feel like I do the same sometimes. I try to keep it in check and remember to focus on the awesome child that I already have. It's hard some days. I'm a pretty obsessive person and I find that letting myself research something or take another HPT actually helps me to then push it to the back of my mind and focus on other things. 

I agree that TTC is no fun. It's really just a chore and it dictates our sex life. Luckily hubby is just as invested as I am and is "on call" whenever I need. I always thought I would have several kids but now I just really want to have a second (so dd has a sibling) and be done with it. I really DON"T have 15 years left in me :haha: I'm already 37.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi sig :waves: I agree. I wanted 3 but once I've got my rainbow I'm done, I can't ever go through this again. Although I'll always feel like my Rowan was my second child (or indeed third for my 12 week angel - but it didn't feel like a real baby like Rowan was) 
I'm only (!?!) 33 but once I have 2 babies I need to not come down this road ever again or I'll be miserable forever!!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin, I really hope we both get our rainbows very soon and can move permanently away from ttc stress. :flower:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hooray to that!!


----------



## Munchkin30

How is everyone doing today? X


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin30 said:


> How is everyone doing today? X

not pregnant.....and just read that someone who wasn't even trying is pregnant with their third:growlmad:

Happy for them if they are happy, but it just makes this trying business a bit more irritating!


----------



## Munchkin30

Foo girl I totally understand. I've dumped 2 people on Facebook this week for putting scan pictures up!!


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin30 said:


> Foo girl I totally understand. I've dumped 2 people on Facebook this week for putting scan pictures up!!

Lol, I'm not quite at that stage yet. Having had a premmie, who went on to be a child with a disabilty, if I dumped everyone who had posted normal pregnancy, birth and development stuff with their children I'd have no friends left!:winkwink:

I've had to develop a pretty thick skin


----------



## Munchkin30

I didn't really like them anyway!! Yes I'm so lucky to have my dd and looking back her conception pregnancy birth and childhood so far have been trouble free. I have to remember how blessed I really am xx


----------



## slg76

CD1 for me. I'm frustrated! But I'm snuggled up in bed with dd and feeling so grateful to have her!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh bless you sig. Cd1 is the worst day :( I always said it was a day for a fresh start, do all the things you meant to do last month, drink loads of water, eat healthily and have a good clear out! Our toddlers make us so blessed though xx I think I'm cd 14 but we're not allowed to try this month and it'll probably be an epicly long cycle so nothing at all going on here for months!!


----------



## Hammy58

Munchkin30 said:


> How is everyone doing today? X

Hi Everyone!!

Doing o.k. this morning. Got a positive opk Thursday afternoon :happydance:

That was cd 18 so it was actually pretty early for me. Last month I didn't get my first positive opk until cd 22. So I'm happy ovulation has at least moved up a bit (shorter cycle too). We dtd Thursday afternoon, Friday morning, and we were supposed to this morning but my toddler woke up too early screaming for mom! So today is out the window since my OH is going to work now (He works the weekends doing physical therapy home care, so a bit of a different schedule than most during the week). I am a little bummed about missing this morning. I hope we're still in this month. I hate that feeling of not having all our bases covered so to speak. Maybe we'll get it in tonight. Then again maybe not, mentally I think I'm done with BD, I'm up for watching a little Games of Thrones but I think that's about it!


----------



## Hammy58

slg76 said:


> CD1 for me. I'm frustrated! But I'm snuggled up in bed with dd and feeling so grateful to have her!

Awww...I'm sorry, I know that feeling. Hold your DD tight. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

I think you've probably covered it Hammy. Do you get ov pain or anything? It usually tells me when I've ov'd. I try and to the sperm meets egg plan but you have to dtd the day you get a pos opk then 2 more days, miss a day then one more day. I never get to the final day because it's 3dpo by my reckoning so I don't see the point! And even if you ov 3 days after the pos opk you're still very much covered and I usually ov the day after the pos opk.


----------



## Tess.ie

Think I'm about 4or 5 dpo but not holding out much hope for this month. 
I went totally bananas this morning and bought a whole new wardrobe of clothes for Chloe!!! Had to try to buy things that can be layered since we're going home (to nz from Ireland) for a holiday in June/July, so going from summer to winter for 5 weeks!!! If I don't manage to get BFP this cycle then my first scan at 12 weeks will have to be done in nz without hubby there!


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin30 said:


> I didn't really like them anyway!! Yes I'm so lucky to have my dd and looking back her conception pregnancy birth and childhood so far have been trouble free. I have to remember how blessed I really am xx

Yes but as I always said, it is totally unrealistic to look at something someone else has suffered and to never feel ungrateful with your own circumstances, especially on the worst days. That why I never grudge anyone who complains about their pregnancy beyond 29 weeks. I was pretty uncomfortable at 29 weeks and for sure wouldn't have enjoyed third tri!

However, I just found out that friend who wasn't even trying, isn't actually pregnant, it was one of those chain mail "haha let's tell people we are pregnant" Facebook statuses and now I am really angry. Will struggle to de friend because she is part of the Bliss next work and I need to be around her. It makes me double angry because, knowing what she and many on her FB have been through, it seems incredibly insensitive.


----------



## Hammy58

Munchkin - I did get some cramping last night. I'm thinking it was ovulation. Not sure if it was happening at that moment while I was cramping or if it was pain from the egg bursting through earlier in the day. Yes, I've thought this deeply about it, I'm a weirdo about this TTC stuff. We shall see what happens, TWW begins! Are you currently tracking your cycles in preparation for TTC?

Tess - I hope this is your month! I have to say retail therapy does help me when I'm feeling down. :blush: Sounds like you had a valid reason though.

Foo - Why do people think that facebook crap is funny? Even if I wasn't TTC or had difficulties etc., I've just never found stuff like that funny. It's a huge emotional life event so let's make it into a joke? What?!?! Very foolish of her to join in something like that. I understand your struggling to de-friend her. You may just have to put some blinders on when it comes to her and ignore. Totally justified in being angry though. Makes me angry and I don't even know her!!


----------



## slg76

Hammy, I think you are covered for BD. I never know O is coming so when I get a pos OPK I try ASAP and the next two days. Two months ago we did every other day until after my OPK :shrug: I don't think our issue is not being covered rather it's me not releasing a healthy egg. 

Munchkin, I guess it makes sense to wait a cycle but it must be frustrating to prevent pregnancy when you want one so badly. 

Foo; I agree about the FB post. Inappropriate! I know exactly what that chain thing is. Some of my friends have posted things from that list that are less serious. Like, I forgot to wear underwear today. But I know that posting you are pregnant is an option. Not nice :growlmad: 

I just spent a week with my family in California (2 hour plane ride away). Emily and I came home and Jeff worked 4 days in a row. Today was our first day all together and Jeff is in bed with the flu. Poor guy is really sick. Guess I need to come up with something for me and dd to do today.


----------



## Foogirl

It turns out she's had to field a lot of very concerned texts and is feeling quite upset for getting involved. It is very unlike her so I do feel quite sorry for the whole mess!

And someone commented it's "for breast cancer". stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Munchkin30

Foogirl - don't you just love Facebook?!? Massively wrong. I do feel a bit had for her, hope she learns her lesson. 

Hammy - yes def sounds like you're covered hon. Now to relax and not think about the 2ww :haha: I'm sort of tracking cycles but thus ones a mess already because my dd was born 14 days ago :cry: so I don't know what my body will decide to do. After my last mc the first cycle was 10 days longer than usual and my Lp was only 11 days so they're would be no point trying this month anyway. My second cycle was normal though so I'm praying I'll get back to normal as quickly xx

Sig - yes it's extremely frustrating. More than once I've been in tears desperate to start this month but I know it's stupid. After a 21 week birth I know my body needs a bit of recovery time and if I did get pregnant this month and something happened I'd always wonder if it was because I didn't wait. We're not so much preventing though as doing nothing!! I'm currently still bleeding so any sort of BDing is off the cards!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Now ladies I wanted to make this a really positive thread so I think we should post our best things about being mummy's of 1 toddler lists. I'll start!! 

1. More time for number 1, dealing with their tantrums and dramas and hopefully they'll be a bit more human in time for number 2!!

2. Only one tot in nappies at a time. And when you use cloth nappies that's quite a bonus.

3. Not having to lug a heavy toddler about pregnant. When we do get our bfps we can enjoy them and not do our backs in!!

4. Being able to go away overnight child free. It's taken me til my dd is 2 and 4 months to leave her overnight (and it was only to give birth to my angel girl ) but now I know it's possible! Once I have 2 it'll be years before that's possible. 

Obviously we'd all much rather be pregnant or mummies of 2 but there are SOME positives. Let's have everyone else's!! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi munchkin and everyone else! 

I'm ttc no 2 as well. I also wanted a 2 year age gap and concieved easily in oct last year but it ended in mmc at 12 weeks in January. I'm now on cycle 3 trying again. I'm really struggling with not letting it take over (temping, opks, cm, cm I analyse everyday!!) I want to enjoy my dd and I hate that I feel so sad. 

I've been having acupuncture to regulate my hormones and get my cycle back on track, but I've also noticed I went into my session today with the weight of the world on my shoulders and come out like a daffodil emerging on a spring day! Could be a placebo effect but even so.... I'd recommend it to anyone struggling. 

As for positives of a bigger age gap..... Well all of my friends are pregnant just now and with dd #1 I always liked situations where she was the youngest baby so ill enjoy # 2 being younger and people cooing over my newborn when theirs are bigger. 

I have a younger sister by 3 years and my first memory is the day she was born. I also had a brother when I was 17! Enjoyed looking out for him and mummying him! 

Dd will now be that bit older when a new baby comes so hopefully it'll be easier to reason with her for example when bf the baby explaining mummy will be with you to get your snack or your toy out in a minute whereas no chance of that now !! 

Looking forward to hearing others positives. 

Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there mrs w!! I know I've run into you in other forums, we were probably 1st tri together this time?? 
I know what you mean about having the youngest. Mine will be the last of the NCT 2nd babies so when I've got a gorgeous newborn there babies will all be covered in banana and crawling or walking about causing trouble. I think all but one will stop at 2 babies so I'll have the baby for a long time! Sadly one NCT friend was due same time as my first baby that ended in mc, and another is due same time Rowan should've been due so it's a constant reminder :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

We were yes, I was due 23 July but lost the baby in January. And I'm on one of the mc threads you started too. 

Yes 3 of my nct group are now pregnant with no 2, it is hard as its all baby and pregnancy talk now. It must be really hard for you, do you see the, regularly? 

I just keep reminding myself that I was due first out of the 7 of us and because my dd was 16 days late she was second to last to be born with the last born the day after her!! And while the wait was awful and every day overdue I was soooo jealous of them all, I then loved having the youngest tiniest baby with some of them due after me, having their babies 1st birthday a month before my dds!! Obviously this wait is much much bigger but as you say, when I have my newborn some of their babies will be much bigger and they will be closer to going back to work after maternity leave while I will have a whole year ahead of me!! Positive thoughts!!! X


----------



## Foogirl

Love the positives Munchkin, but unfortunately for me, number three is a con rather than a pro. I have a non walking nearly five year old. The thought of having to lift her whilst pregnant does worry me!


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi ladies. And hi to you, Mrs W here on this thread. 

I'd like to say that I probably speak for all breast cancer survivors when I say that putting silly messages on your FB page does us no good :wacko: 

I was awake a lot last night, snuggling in Emily's bed, thinking about having only one child. So here's some of my positives:

1. I don't have to split my attention, all focus goes on dd
2. I usually get to sleep through the night
3. the major stress on us as a couple from having a baby is past. We both loved having a baby but even the good stress has to be handled. 
4. It's pretty easy to travel with just dd, even when hubby doesn't come along. Important because we travel a lot. 
5. Only one carseat
6. I think I'm going to start homeschooling dd next year so I'll have time to get a really strong start on her education
7. don't have to baby proof the house with all small parts of toddler toys lying around

hmmmm, maybe I should stick with just one kid :haha: 

Foo; can I ask what your daughter's struggle with walking is? 

I'm watching the most beautiful snow storm out my window right now. Big, fat, fluffy flakes. :)


----------



## slg76

oh I forgot...
MrsW...I have a brother 18 years younger then me. I took care of him a lot when he was a baby. This is his first year of college now!!


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi everyone. I feel like we're struggling for baby number 2, it's been 4 months since our mc, it was a long process as I got pregnant in June, found out in July that I was going to miscarry but it didn't happen until November!! The due date was 8th.march and I was hoping to be pregnant again by then. We wanted a 3 year age gap and it would of been perfect as ds has just turned 3.
We had no problem conceiving ds or last year when I got pg but it feels like it's taking forever and Its really hard with so many other pregnant friends around me.

Anyway I'm glad we can talk on this thread and share stories and I'm liking the list of positives, makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi tooty, I'm sorry it took you such a long time to miscarry, did you wait for it to happen naturally or did you have complications? You are in good company here, I understand how you feel, I too feel like each month since the mc is going slower and getting harder than the last. 

Hi slg. I was thinking about you earlier and thinking I must say what an inspiration you are, to have battled cancer and be here ttc and I'm so glad that you are! Well I'd rather you were in the trimester threads and I hope you are soon, but you know what I mean! I love your positives, no 2 is a good one, I love that we now have our evenings back and get to sleep through the night! 

How old is your younger brother now? Mine is now 16 (I'm 33!) so hitting the age I was when he was born which is scary. He's out experimenting with drinking and staying out late, pushing the boundaries etc. I so want to protect him!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w I was a bit like that. I was due last but was also the most overdue (14 days). I cried when the girl before me had hers but it's been great having the youngest!! I see them quite a lot, the girl due the same time Rowan was I see every week swimming so I'm getting to see her lovely bump growing :cry: when I saw her after Rowan was born she gave me a bug hug and I cried and cried. After Rowan was born I felt like it was too hard seeing any of them but I can't give up my life and I'm fine with the girl who had a baby when my last was due now. I love your positive attitude, we need lots of that!! 

Sig I love your positives too! And snow flakes, I'm so jealous. We've had no snow at all this year :( 

Hey tooty fruity I can't believe you waited til November! How the heck did that happen?? Yes we need loads of positives. I'm so sick of being miserable and obsessed with ttc. It's time to enjoy life and what we've got and look forward to what we will have in the future, whenever that is :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

You are right munchkin, lets look forwards. And if one of us has a down day, the others can cheer us up again and remind us of the positives and what the future holds for us. X


----------



## Munchkin30

It's true mrs w. We will all get there, we're just postponing the joy!! My attitude is so much better this time than last time. I was so desperate to get back to where we were it was awful every month. I really need to keep thus positive Attutude and not slip back so you ladies can help me out :) xx


----------



## tootyfruity

hi mrs w and munchkin, well the first scan showed a sac but 2 weeks later it was the same, i had a laparoscopy as they thought it was ectopic because my hcg levels were so high but thank god it wasnt, i had another scan and they couldnt see a sac just 'remains' of a pregnancy so they said i would pass it or my body would absorb it.

by this time my hcg were dropping but slowly, i went back every week or 2 to have blood taken and aslong as it was dropping they wouldnt do anything, (i had asked for a d&c but they refused because the scan didnt really show anything) i asked lots of questions but they kept saying your hormones are dropping but it might take a while, didnt help that i always saw a different nurse.

i had a few episodes of bleeding in sept oct then nov, i was having cramps and bleeding one day and i went into work and to my surprise i passed the sac, it was such a shock because i thought it had gone, a week later i finally got a negative pregnancy test.

sorry its long and maybe tmi :flower:


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh that's awful tooty fruity. I'd have gone nuts! Just waiting and waiting knowing you couldn't move on. When I found out about the mmc I was in for medical management and it was all over 2 days later! And with Rowan once we'd got confirmation of her diagnosis on the Thursday she was born on the Sunday. Waiting just kills me xx


----------



## tootyfruity

i dont know how i didnt go mad but they wouldnt listen, it was torture!

munchkin you are so brave, i hope you get your rainbow baby soon, and everyone else on here :dust:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks tooty x 

Right ladies, I need some opinions on this. Before Rowan was born I was starting to sort her nursery out. I have the cot in there and have also got a co sleeper cot that arrived as we were finding out we would lose her. It's now still boxed with the mattress sheets and everything in the garage. I also have cloth nappies and a wrap etc. Do you think it would be really wierd if I carried on getting the nursery set up, even though I'm not even pregnant it currently trying?? Should I just leave everything as it is?? Is if positive to get the nursery ready for number 2 or just a bit wierd??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not weird hun, if it gives you something positive to focus on and look forwards to it can only be a good thing. I still have new maternity wear hanging in my wardrobe from my last pregnancy and I can't bring myself to put them in the loft or anything. A bit different I know but they'll hang there until I can wear them again. If the room is spare, and you want to, go ahead and get it ready. I hope your rainbow baby doesn't take long! You absolutely deserve it after all you have been through. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks hon xx I'd sorted all my maternity clothes after my 12 week scan so all my non maternity clothes went in the loft. I've not been able to face sorting them and putting my maternity clothes away again so I'm living in leggings and maternity tops despite my bump being pretty much gone :( it's so hard. I'm one if the women that really loves having a bump and being only 5ft 1 it was pretty big already at 21 weeks. I miss it so much :( xx


----------



## Foogirl

slg76 said:


> Foo; can I ask what your daughter's struggle with walking is?

She has cerebral Palsy. She can walk with support and has taken a few steps without it but we're a loooong way off independent walking.


----------



## vermeil

Foogirl just wanted to send you tons of hugs and positive vibes. My first was a micropreemie, a 27 weeker who weighed 1lb4oz. He also has cerebral palsy but it`s very mild, he is just stiffer on one side. He goes to a daycare specialized in handicaped children (there are 2 per group of 8) and i find the parents just awesome and strong. Just wanted to say I understand all too well the hell you went through that first year, and to say your daughter is beautiful and precious, and lucky to have such an amazing mom. 

As for the positive vibes - it took us 18 months to conceive number two. Of course I was worried of a preemie again and stressed the whole pregnancy. But I reached 37 weeks, she is HUGE (weighs 15 lbs at 3 months!) and healthy! I had IVF for the simple reason that it`s free here. worked first cycle too. But i'm pretty confident we would have conceived naturally. We have a 3.5 year gap which i find perfect. My son is old enough to help, play a bit by himself, be patient enough to wait, and i can leave him alone in a room without too much worry ha. Plus since he goes to a great daycare so I spend the day with my daughter, so she has that lovely 1:1 time as well.

OP i am sorry for your losses :hugs: you will get there, good news is you can fall pregnant, just a question of time :flower:


----------



## slg76

mrsW; thanks for your kind words. I have had a lot to overcome in life but the only choice I can imagine making is to keep moving forward and trying to make things better. My hubby reminded me today that this past week was my 3 year anniversary of being cancer free. Hooray :dance: 
My brother is 18 now (I'm 37). There are a couple other kids in the middle too (I'm 2 of 6). He is a super smart, responsible kid. He's an engineering major, has had the same girlfriend for over 2 years, and spends his free time training to be an EMT and teaching karate. 

Tooty; oh my word!! I can't imagine going through a mc for so very long. I had a mmc in Oct last year. I was 6.5 weeks along. By 9.5 weeks I was done waiting and went ahead and had a D&C. I'm so sorry that your doctors weren't doing more for you. 

Munchkin; I think you should do with the nursery whatever feels best for you. It doesn't matter if it's "weird" to anyone else. I have a basement corner that is full of baby clothes, crib, highchair, etc. I sure hope I get to use it all again. 
I loved being pregnant and in fact was a little sad about it ending when I delivered. I can't imagine having to go through a delivery and having your bump gone but not having your baby. I'm so impressed that you are being so upbeat and focusing on the positives. 

Good night ladies :sleep:


----------



## tootyfruity

Munchkin I don't think it's weird if you want to finish the nursery! People who haven't been through it may not understand but that doesn't matter! 

Slg- I think every week there was hope that I would get a negative test but Looking back I should of said more. I think I remember you from one of the threads in miscarriage support? There was one Where we were waiting to get negative pregnancy tests?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks vermeil. That's the thing, I know there's a light at the end of the tunnel and the only tragedy would be wishing my life away until that and missing my dd's toddler years. I am having to fight my brain all the time. If I wallowed in the should be or could haves I would go crazy, it bites me a lot, thinking I should be feeling Rowan kicking about happily and should be so many weeks pregnant by now but that happened after my last mc too and I eventually got over it. I'd got to such a lovely bit of oregnancy with Rowan and the only thing getting me through is the knowledge I'll be there again with another baby xx

Thanks tooty fruity and sig :hugs: after everything that's happened I need to just stop caring what anyone else things and about being judged. I've learnt you never know how you'll behave in a certain situation until it happens to you xx


----------



## Foogirl

vermeil said:


> Foogirl just wanted to send you tons of hugs and positive vibes. My first was a micropreemie, a 27 weeker who weighed 1lb4oz. He also has cerebral palsy but it`s very mild, he is just stiffer on one side. He goes to a daycare specialized in handicaped children (there are 2 per group of 8) and i find the parents just awesome and strong. Just wanted to say I understand all too well the hell you went through that first year, and to say your daughter is beautiful and precious, and lucky to have such an amazing mom.
> 
> As for the positive vibes - it took us 18 months to conceive number two. Of course I was worried of a preemie again and stressed the whole pregnancy. But I reached 37 weeks, she is HUGE (weighs 15 lbs at 3 months!) and healthy! I had IVF for the simple reason that it`s free here. worked first cycle too. But i'm pretty confident we would have conceived naturally. We have a 3.5 year gap which i find perfect. My son is old enough to help, play a bit by himself, be patient enough to wait, and i can leave him alone in a room without too much worry ha. Plus since he goes to a great daycare so I spend the day with my daughter, so she has that lovely 1:1 time as well.
> 
> OP i am sorry for your losses :hugs: you will get there, good news is you can fall pregnant, just a question of time :flower:

Thanks for that :hugs: we're luckier than most. Her CP is mild too and affects only her lower limbs. From the neck up she is all there and then some! She is in mainstream schooling with additional support.


----------



## slg76

you're right tootyfruity, we were in that same thread about waiting for negative HPTs. I didn't realize until you said. My hormone level dropped ok but I didn't get a period for quite a while. That cycle was 111 days!


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh sig 111days?? My first cycle after mc was about 37 days!! Are your cycles regular now? Were they regular before? Xx


----------



## slg76

My cycles stopped completely during cancer treatment but they had been regular for a good while before the mc. I went back to my acupuncturist after my cycle went MIA for so long after the mc. The next day I had cramps and the next week I had a period! They have been regular since then. Short but regular. last one was 23 days with 12 day luteal phase.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh yes I remember now sig xx


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies can I join. I started TTC number 2 in September and got a BFP on 23rd February but I started bleeding earlier in the week and have just passed the sac. 

I'm sorry for your losses OP.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi button yes please join us! Sorry for your loss. Even after a late loss like I've had I don't feel like it's necessarily easier if you lose earlier on. And in some ways I found my first 12 week loss harder xx


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi button. I'm sorry about your miscarriage. I hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi button, sorry for your loss Hun and welcome x how has everyone's Sunday been? X


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi mrs w. We've had a good day. Went to our new country club and swam with my dd then did some running and went on the rowing machine. The gym is new for me so it's quite exciting and definitely helping my mood and energy levels. 2 weeks ago today I was in labour with Rowan. Feels like a life time ago.
I'm back at work tomorrow and got a 4 day week (usually work 2-3 days) so hopefully the week will go quickly although I'll miss my dd :( I don't know how people work full time!
Next weekend we're away for my birthday and Mother's Day. I should've been about 25-6 weeks pregnant which is very sad but we will have a lovely weekend anyway xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi munchkin, I'm glad you've had a nice day. I think gentle exercise is brilliant for giving a positive frame of mind and energy, I need to start doing some as well. It's good to have some focuses to keep busy and healthy. 

2 weeks ago already, gosh, time does fly past. It's impossible even when keeping those positive thoughts up what would have been. I would have been around 24 ish weeks pregnant now. Hard to believe really. I hope you will have a lovely time away next weekend, it's good to have special times to look forward to. 

We had my in laws come for the day today, absolutely love spending time with them and our daughter loves them to bits. They live a few hours away so unfortunatly we don't see them as much as we'd like to.


----------



## tootyfruity

yes slg thats right, wow 111 days thats long, glad theyre back to normal now though.
sorry about your loss button! its such a difficult time.

Today we went to my mums for dinner, my sister and her family were there, her lo is 2 and my lo is 3 so they have so much fun together, my sister is due to give birth on tuesday which im excited about! it was upsetting for me at first as id just found out that i was going to miscarry but obviously now im really excited to have a niece.


----------



## Button#

Thank you ladies. I've got the usual playgroups this week and my mum is coming up to stay on Wednesday and going home Sunday which will be lovely as LO loves his nanny.

Just been doing cleaning this weekend as we had two parties last weekend with a lot of travelling to get there.


----------



## Munchkin30

How's everyone this mirning? I've just arrived back at work for the first time and so far I've cried twice! Everyone's being really lovely and I really want to talk about it but I'm unbelievably teary! I've been fine whilst I was at home. Just need to keep it together!!


----------



## celine

Hi munchkin hope you dont mind me barging on here too ...i wonder if the first loss is a more "emotional" loss because its also the loss of innocense, especially if you have had a perfect pregnancy before? I too was much more affected by my first loss where with my second loss was physically harder i felt emotion-less and numb to it all.

Hope your day at work gets easier xxx


----------



## Button#

Munchkin it must be so hard. I hadn't told anyone except my mum so I haven't had to deal with questions. Hopefully you'll be able to settle back into the swing if things again soon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks guys xx well since I went off work my old boss has returned. I'm casual staff and work 2-3 days a week but she's just landed on me that for various reasons I can either work full time or not at all from April. It's pretty terrifying. My dd is happy in nursery and I could increase the days but I really don't want to work full time and without working my dd would have to come out of nursery and I'd really miss the stability and grown up time I have from work. She's also given someone else the job I was doing which I liked so if be doing other shifts which might be different times and weekends and not such nice work :( She landed this on me on a really bad day. I've spent half of it in tears. So fed up after being so strong and then today I'm just a mess :( 
What shall I do ladies??


----------



## Button#

That's a tough one. Maybe look for another part time job? It doesn't sound like there's an ideal answer whichever way you choose. They could have given you a day to settle back in before springing it on you though.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks. Yes it's agreed that she's a total b***h. She has 2 young children as well! I'm a radio journalist so there's only really this station locally, although I could work further afield but wouldn't be able up collect my dd from nursery, and I'm not in a frame of mind for new challenges right now. I thought I was doing reallg well til today!!


----------



## slg76

oh Munchkin. I'm sorry that your first day back was so hard. I bet if you take a day or two to think about the answer will seem clear. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Button#

slg76 said:


> oh Munchkin. I'm sorry that your first day back was so hard. I bet if you take a day or two to think about the answer will seem clear. Hang in there :hugs:

I agree definitely don't rush into a decision before you have to.


----------



## babyjan

Button# said:


> Hi ladies can I join. I started TTC number 2 in September and got a BFP on 23rd February but I started bleeding earlier in the week and have just passed the sac.
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses OP.

Oh hun, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


It seems like I'm struggling to conceive no2, I got pregnant pretty quick with my son but I wasn't on any birth control prior to that, now I got one shot of depo back in November 2012, periods returned August 2013 and regulated from December last year but I'm still waiting, I think depo has just made things difficult :( 


Sorry for anyone else who's had a loss on here xx


----------



## celine

How awesful to spring this on you today on your first day back at work :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I take it your boss knows about everything has happened with loosing Rowan? I can't believe she would spring this on you, on your first day back after loosing your daughter?! Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: 

I agree with the others, take a few days to think it over. For me, i always think, ultimately when I'm old and near the endof my life, will I wish I worked harder and got those promotions and earnt more money or would I wish I'd spent more time with my family, my children and having a good time. If this is how your employer has treated you, they don't sound like a great place to work sadly. Good luck whatever you decide. X


----------



## slg76

Munchkin: Not that this really helps you at all but...when I was pregnant and diagnosed with cancer this is what my boss offered me. I could work as much or as little as I wanted but I had to submit a schedule a week in advance. If I couldn't make it in on a day I said I would (or was late) I would be written up and fired. This was after me working there for 3 years and having a very personable relationship with my boss. It went downhill from there and I ended up filing a discrimination suit against them. Ug. Why can't people just behave respectably? 

You will sort this out! What else can you use your skills for if you looked for a different job? 

Hi babjan! :hi: 

laugh of the day: my 3 year old was playing with a toy. She set it down, sat down on the floor, let out a big sigh and said, "that was exhausting!". LOL!!


----------



## Button#

Slg76 - that bit about your 3 yr old made me lol.


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin, I know it probably doesn't seem like much help, but I really think if that's how someone is going to treat you, you don't want to work for them any way. What a really, really shitty thing to do to someone having been through what you are going through.

This is where I hate that the law doesn't take into account situations like yours, or mine for that matter. If everything happens as it should the law would protect you from what happened. But for those who go through an early birth, most of the time we haven't made it anywhere near doing all the proper stuff with notifications and paperwork etc. My husband nearly lost his Paternity Leave because he didn't give the required 13 weeks notice of requiring it. Probably because at that point I was in hospital fighting for my life and by the time she was born 11 weeks early he missed the deadline. Thankfully the union got involved and he was allowed to take it.

Fucking employers. :growlmad:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey how's everyone doing today? After spending most of yesterday crying and drinking a lot of wine last night I've had a much better day today. I went to a body balance class at the gym tonight though and I think I overdid it! My hips feel really dodgy now, I have to remember it's only 2 weeks ago I gave birth!!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Ive not read all of this post but just wanted to say im so sorry for what you had to go through and pray that you get what you wish for.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad you're feeling better! Wine always helps! Have you had any more work thoughts? X

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh temping issues always happen at the worst time of the month!! I'd log the later temp to be honest but maybe get an extra bd in tomorrow until you've got another few days of high temps just in case.
I've vowed not to temp this time because it turns me into a loon, particularly in the 2ww, and I use the cbfm and opks and have clear ov pain so will be doing smep xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know it's the worst day but the anxiety of knowing I need the temp always makes my sleep restless so it's a vicious circle! 

I've heard good things about the cbfm, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp! If you can do it without temping I agree it's so much less stressful!! 

We've dtd the last 3 days in a row. Do I try and seduce hubby again tonight incase I ov today or wait until tomorrow?! Arghhhh! Poor guy!


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly I'd miss today and go again tomorrow. Do y


----------



## Munchkin30

Do you have a link to your chart? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/37175f 

Ignore the crazy temps last week, I was really unwell with a flu virus and my temps were crazy. 

I had a + opk on Monday night and so expected to ov yesterday but could be today I guess. If you look at past charts I tend to have a dip followed by 2 rises. So 97.05 means I didn't ov yet, 96.45 means I did grrr. Tomorrows temp will tell me more but I ideally don't want to dtd tonight and now I feel like we should!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Actually looking again 97.45 isn't as high as my first rise last month. It's below cover line. Damn it!!! I bet I ovulate today.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hon I really wouldn't worry. If you ov today you'll still have a few try's that will count, and the stats on getting pregnant from DTD on the day of ov are actually pretty low , you're far better DTD before. Also just DTD every other day through the month should be enough to keep you covered. I know what it's like though!! Relax and if you fancy it tonight or tomorrow then fine but you're covered anyway xx


----------



## Button#

Munchkin30 said:


> Eurgh temping issues always happen at the worst time of the month!! I'd log the later temp to be honest but maybe get an extra bd in tomorrow until you've got another few days of high temps just in case.
> I've vowed not to temp this time because it turns me into a loon, particularly in the 2ww, and I use the cbfm and opks and have clear ov pain so will be doing smep xx

I'm going to do SMEP as well as soon as I can get back to TTC.

Mrs W I think you're covered as well but if it will make you feel better try and get in another bd today.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay burton we can be in the smep club together! How are you getting on? I'm still getting spotting/pink cm but not much. God knows how long it'll be before AF though!!


----------



## babyjan

Hey guys.

Hope you don't mind me asking but I usually have a 28 day cycle, last cycle I got positive OPK in cd16 and the one before cd13, this cycle I'm not using any OPKs but I'm having ewcm on cd9 today and yesterday, what do you guys think of this? 

I'm thinking its way to early as the last cycles I got ewcm close to positive OPK and after, so not sure what to think really x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls. It's silly I know, if it was anyone else I'd be saying you're covered, don't stress, but because its me I just want to give it all we've got!! Last two pregnancies I've got a bfp doing it every day day so I know realistically its fine! Ill see what hubby says later. 

I bought some face packs in superdrug earlier, they look really nice and were 4 for the price of 3 so tonight I plan a bath and a glass of wine and hopefully sleep until 6am tomorrow so I know if I get a temp rise or not!! 

Munchkin, I hope af isn't too long. How quickly did your cycle come back last time? I know it was a lot different being earlier but can't remember if you tend to be a quick recoverer or slower. 

Baby jan, I'm not sure. When do you usually get ewcm? It def seems to early for ov but I've learnt anything can happen in ttc! My best bet if you are ttc is dtd every other day until you are sure you've ovulated and then you can stop!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin30 said:


> Yay burton we can be in the smep club together! How are you getting on? I'm still getting spotting/pink cm but not much. God knows how long it'll be before AF though!!

Still getting spotting and a bit of light bleeding, hope it stops soon. 

Babyjan - have you got an OPK to take? It might put your mind at rest about the EWCM. I never took much notice of cm because I found it too confusing.


----------



## Munchkin30

Baby jan I've had cycles when I've had early patches of ewcm, and then it stops and I ov normally, but yes anything can happen., I've never managed to identify ov by ewcm, it's usually a few days before but can vary. Yes DTD every other day til you're sure you've ov'd x

Mrs W I know what you mean, wait til we start trying, I'll be stressing unless we have pin point BDing accuracy!! :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Button have you done any hpts yet? I did them every day after my last mc and tracked the line fading but not dared this time!

Mrs W last time I ov'd the day after my first neg hpt, cd27. I usually ov cd14-17. I got my AF 11 days later so it was a 39 day cycle which I think is about average. After that my cycles were back to normal and I got my bfp after 3 cycles. Don't know if thus will be better or worse. The bleedings been lighter but lasted longer.?


----------



## Button#

I did one on Sunday night and on Monday morning and the line had faded slightly. I'm going to do one before going in for my scan on Friday.


----------



## babyjan

Nope I didn't get OPKs for this cycle, I just wanted to be stress free this time lol x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hoping your cycle goes back to normal as quickly again munchkin. I like helping everyone else analyse their cycles, I just hate obsessing over my own!! 

Are you ttc next cycle, sorry I've forgotten if you've said x


----------



## babyjan

Mrs W, I usually get it around the days before positive OPK and after, last cycle I got positive OPK on cd16 and the cycle before that was cd13 x


----------



## slg76

MsW; sounds to me like you are covered. Missing a day shouldn't matter too much unless you have a pH problem or something that is killing the sperm. 

Babyjan, it does sound early to be a true ovulation for you. But, I always BD when I get EWCM just in case. 

Munchkin, how is work going? 

button, I don't want to give you any advise about your cycle because mine after mc was seriously screwy and not normal or average. Hope your body cooperates soon. 

I'm enjoying a beautiful day here. Spend the morning at the park and now we are baking cookies. Emily dropped an egg while we were baking. She said, "oh no! I hatched it!". hahahahaha so funny!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha slg Emily sounds hilarious!! Glad your having a nice day. Yeh I guess missing today won't matter, just annoying really. We'll see I have told hubby I didn't ovulate yesterday so maybe he will make a move later ;-) haha

Baby jan, I'd say its possibly just early ewcm and you will ov on cd 13 ish again. I'd just keep dtd regularly to keep yourself covered. I guess if you aren't opking or temping you want to keep it relaxed so go with the flow and assume you'll ov somewhere around cd 13 again. Sorry, I hope that's helpful. I understand how you feel though, I'm completely obsessed with analysing my cycle.


----------



## babyjan

Yeah what you said is helpful to me Mrs W, thanks!

Now I wish I just got opks now lol x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Order some online for next cycle. Hopefully that way you'll get a bfp this month and won't need them ;-)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes mrs w I'm trying next month. It's all I can do to not try this month!!


----------



## Munchkin30

How's everyone doing? Mrs w did you get that bd in??


----------



## babyjan

Mrs W 11 said:


> Order some online for next cycle. Hopefully that way you'll get a bfp this month and won't need them ;-)

Haha that's a good idea lol xx


----------



## Button#

babyjan said:


> Yeah what you said is helpful to me Mrs W, thanks!
> 
> Now I wish I just got opks now lol x

At least if you get some in for next cycle you can use one if it happens again. Hope you don't need them though.


----------



## slg76

babyjan said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Order some online for next cycle. Hopefully that way you'll get a bfp this month and won't need them ;-)
> 
> Haha that's a good idea lol xxClick to expand...

^^^ I agree!! Last Sep. I spent $800 on fertility meds getting ready to do a medicated cycle for Oct. I ended up getting a natural bfp that cycle. Irony can work in your favor! Those meds are still sitting in my fridge. I'm giving myself 3 more natural cycles and then we are going to give them a try.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I need more opks for next cycle so I might order a load! 

Big temp rise this morning so counting myself in the tww now! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I've just stocked up on opks and cbfm sticks :( can't believe I'm having to do all this again!! Still got a good stock of preseed and soft cups x


----------



## Button#

I know what you mean munchkin. I was thinking aw this will be the last time I'll have that BFP excitement and the last time I'll be worrying about OV.

I had my scan today and she said it was a complete miscarriage so I shouldn't get any more bleeding. My tests are getting fainter so hopefully I'll be ready to TTC again soon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay button that's great news! I don't think I get any more checks unless I'm worried. Nearly 3 weeks after Rowan's birth the bleedings pretty much stopped, just pinky mucous really. The bleeding has been lighter this time than after my 12 week mmc but it's lasted longer. Not sure what that means because I've not taken any hpts or opks yet. Daren't watch the line getting fainter :( it's just a waiting game now for AF. Hope it's not too long. Currently cd21 and counting!! 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Munchkin30

*knock knock* anyone there? 
How's everyone today? I'm back from a lovely birthday weekend away and doing pretty well but my spotting's not stopped and I'm feeling pretty crampy today :( the spotting's mainly pink or pale brown mucousy stuff (sorry - tmi!!) so I'm hoping it might mean I'm oving but that's probably very wishful thinking!! Still not done an hpt so I've got no idea what's going on. Can you ov whilst you're still spotting?? I also heard that until you've had 20 days without bleeding you can't get AF. Is that true?? I'm on cd 23 now so that would make it bear minimum cd44 before I can get AF!!


----------



## Button#

Hi Munchkin, happy birthday!

I've not heard about needing 20 days non spotting/bleeding to have AF. 

I'm shattered, hate it when the clocks change! Nothing particularly exciting happening here. I took a test on Sunday and it was even fainter so hopefully sometime this week I'll get a negative test. I've just ordered some b complex vitamins on the advice of some ladies over in TTCAL because before I miscarried the dr said my progesterone was a bit low and I'm wondering if that isn't responsible for some of my mid cycle spotting. Worth a try.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I've tried b vitamins. I took them when I was ttc my dd and it made my luteal phase longer so I stopped taking them but I also took them after the mc and I'll take them til I get my AF this time. I'm stopping everything except prenatals after that though because I'm so scared of birth defects again x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi munchkin, I'm glad you had a nice weekend away! Was it your birthday? Happy birthday! 

Do you think some of the tablets you took could have been responsible for Rowans heart defect? That's so scary, what did you take? 

You definitely can ovulate and bleed at the same time as I did last cycle. I bled/spotted for 4 days over ov, and I know I did ov because of temping. It then stopped for 5 days, spotting came back on 5 dpo and full blown af came at 9 dpo so I didn't have 20 days bleed free and I got af. So I think you will be fine, what I leant was there are no rules after mc. Anything can happen sadly. 

I had acupuncture again today. I'm 5dpo and have been really crampy today with pinchy feelings, it's been stressing me out because I started spotting this time last cycle but no spotting so far, just creamy cm. I'm just so relieve this cycle has so far been so much more normal than last. Touch wood!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w x I don't know of anything I took might have caused it but I'm certainly not risking it ever again! I was taking prenatals and omegas and I think royal jelly and selenium and evening primrose (before ov) but stopped all but the prenatals when I got my bfp. I did take a cocodamol tablet and some antihistamines in early pregnancy too. But the antihistamines were the type prescribed for morning sickness. I just don't want to be in a position where I doubt myself again though.
It's the memorial service for the babies from the hospital where Rowan died on Thursday. I think it's sub consciously weighing on me because I'm really low tonight x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry you are feeling low Hun. It's completely normal though as I'm sure you know. I felt up and down for ages, still do and my loss was obviously more like your first one, nothing like your recent one. Are you going to the memorial on Thursday? 

Yes I see what you mean about not wanting to worry. You just can't help but wonder. My baby died at 7.5 weeks (didn't find out until 12 weeks) but I just kept thinking about what I was doing then that could have caused it. My cat died when I was 7 weeks and I was distraught, I was also ill with a virus. There will always be something you will wonder if contributed. 

I hope you feel better soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies.

Happy Birthday, Munchkin!! I'm glad you had a nice break. 
I imagine every woman would wonder what went wrong but it doesn't sound to me like any of those things would have harmed Rowan. I think you had some old-fashioned bad luck :sad1: Are you going to the memorial? MrsW I think you had some of that bad luck too. After watching women drink and do drugs throughout pregnancy and have perfectly healthy babies I can't imagine what we do causes harm. 

I had some tissue from my mc (there was no baby to speak of). Hubby and I took it, put it inside a rose, and buried it next to a waterfall. 

I agree with MrsW about the bleeding and Oing. 

I'm doing fine. I can't pinpoint my O really this month but I think maybe yesterday or today? My signs aren't as clear as usual although I still got a little EWCM and a small surge on OPK. Hopefully I did O. 

Heading out to a friend's house for some wine tonight. She found out today that over the weekend two different friends had a child pass away! An infant from SIDS and a 2 yo in a car accident. Horrible!!


----------



## celine

Happy belated birthday Munchkin xxx
Are you gong to the memorial on Thurs?i can imagine its at the back of your mind :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w and thanks celine. Yes we are going to the service, Rowan will be cremated there. At first I wasn't sure but I really need to go now, it's sort of completing the process. It's definitely hanging over me though, I'm pretty low and teary this week. 

Sig that's lovely, waterfalls are so beautiful and peaceful. I didn't really think about it with my 12 week mmc but the remains were cremated and scattered at the same place Rowan's will be in a special garden in the crematorium. 

The results of the post mortem will be back in a few weeks so we'll find out if we have a genetic marker for congenital heart problems or if it was part of a syndrome which will be useful. 

I did my first hpt and opks today at cd24. The hpt was really faint and the opk was negative so it looks like my body's getting back to normal. By the last experience I haven't ov'd yet but should soon although I know every mc is different. What do you think ladies? The blue is hpt, green is opk Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Although I'm STILL bleeding :( it was a bit of red stringy stuff today. Just go away already!!


----------



## Button#

The hpt looks like mine did on Sunday and on Friday my hcg was 70 so looks like you're nearly there. I hope the bleeding stops for you soon and I hope the memorial service gives you comfort.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks hon. I had an hcg when the line was a bit fainter than this last time and my hcg was 40 and I ov'd less than a week later. Fingers crossed it won't take too long!!


----------



## celine

Hpt defnatly on the way to negative :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine. Still can't believe I'm back to chasing negative hpts after all we've been through :( I'm pretty positive most of the time but it still hits me sometimes xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

You are doing so well to be so positive munchkin, totally normal to have sad days now and then though :hugs: 

That's a good sign that your htp is very nearly negative now, I really hope you ovulate within the next couple of weeks. Good to know your cycle is going back to normal and you'll get that bfp before you know it. 

X


----------



## Foogirl

Arrrrgh! Not pregnant again! :growlmad:


----------



## slg76

looks like your body is almost back on track, Munchkin. I read that a HCG of 30 is a common time to O after a mc. I think you are very close to cycling again. 

I think you are being amazingly positive given all you are dealing with. Go ahead and let yourself be sad when you need to be. Some tears are healthy :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w and sig :hugs: I did a lovely exercise class tonight so I'm feeling good with a glass of wine now! Feeling positive about next time too. We'll have lots of specialist scans and feel more looked after. I read an article today about lobule phones causing birth defects. Me and oh both use our smart phones constantly so now I'm paranoid about that too :( 

Foo so sorry :( are you on fresh start day today then :cry: I prefer that to cd1. It's always the worst day. The only way is up from here xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Foo I was just looking at the pics of your gorgeous dd. Get all her pics out and just wallow in her wonderfulness. Whatever else is happening you're still the luckiest mummy in the world :)


----------



## slg76

I like "fresh start" Munchkin. I think I will use that from now on. 

Foo, glad you are getting a fresh start to your new cycle :flower:


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin, we had an horrific weekend which involved a blue light to hospital with her and through the whole thing she displayed a bravery I can't even come close to matching. I have indeed spent the whole time since then wallowing in her fabulousness! (Including having her in my bed for 4 days!) Also, I really need to update those photos!

We also watched a bunch of her old videos with her tonight and she loved them and kept saying she couldn't wait until we had a baby that age again. Bless her she's being vary patient about it all!

Love the fresh start thing.


----------



## Munchkin30

So glad she's ok. That must have been terrifying. Our babies can be so brave sometimes. She'll appreciate the new baby even more as she gets older. I wish my dd would sleep in bed with us, she's such a fidget the excitement of being in bed with us would keep her awake all night! Love sleepy snuggles the best though. We occasionally nap together on the sofa and it's wonderful. We're all so lucky to be mummy's xx


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin30 said:


> So glad she's ok. That must have been terrifying. Our babies can be so brave sometimes. She'll appreciate the new baby even more as she gets older. I wish my dd would sleep in bed with us, she's such a fidget the excitement of being in bed with us would keep her awake all night! Love sleepy snuggles the best though. We occasionally nap together on the sofa and it's wonderful. We're all so lucky to be mummy's xx

One of the blessings that comes with her having cerebral palsy, she doesn't move that much at night. In fact right up until we took her out of her cot at 3 years old there was a dent in the matress where her head and her butt were:haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless her! Yes get some new pics up. Although I can't really talk, the pic on the left is my dd is nearly 2 and a half!! X

I had another negative opk today, although the second line is very strong but I suspect it's because of the hpt and doing it with fmu. I'll keep tracking it though just so I know where I am and when to expect AF x


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I'm really struggling with everywhere else in baby and bump at the moment :( the other threads in toddler and preschool all seem to be about how hard it is having 2 close together, or what buggy board you need for a 2 year old etc. I have a buggy board sitting waiting but at this rate my dd will be too old for it :( 
The miscarriage board is always so depressing, I feel like I've graduated the ttc after mc board and I don't want to go backwards, and the ttc board is just loads of people getting their bfps at the drop of a hat and I know they'll all have happy healthy pregnancies first time! 
Where else do you go in baby and bump? X


----------



## Button#

I find general chatter good at those times, that or I take a break and play candy crush!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've not been there yet! I'll pop in later. Off swimming now with the girl I know who's baby is due same time as Rowan was. See how much her lovely bumps grown the past 2 weeks :cry:


----------



## celine

Awww mucnhkin :( i was thinking of that too, which thread..our old rhread isnt the same without you and i still shy away from the oreggo biards, they are far too over confident!
I peeked on the board and noticed the threads about close age gaps etc etc and i thought of you, at this stage i dont care the age gap or the gender...all we really want is a healthy baby. 

I do think you are such a positive person though, i have two friends who have had losses at 30 weeks (died in utero) and 22 weeks (ethical loss :() and they are both struggling. I dont blame them. I think even thought a loss is a loss, you saw Rowan, you felt her more than i knew my losses you saw a baby and had to say goodbye. Good lord im in tears just thinking about how brave you must of been.

So i think you are so brave and strong, and i hope you dont mind if i follow your threads wherever you choose to go...bnb used to be so easy for me but its just not the same x


----------



## Foogirl

Totally agree and those posts banging on about the perfect age gap and how people are looking to get the timing right, even down to what month they want also born. Eurgh.

But I also spend a lot of time in the preemie section. That reminds me that for all those with Rose tinted spectacles and first world type problems there are mums of babies miracle babies who, although they are struggling, display immense courage and hope that many others can only wish they had.


----------



## tootyfruity

Hey everyone,

Munchkin - that's so nearly negative, nearly there! I spent months testing weekly for a negative, it's horrible, but won't be long for you.

Foogirl - how scary to have that happen, hope She's better now. 
And Sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this month. 

I'm 9dpo today and did a test, think I'm out.my son has a sickness bug so I'm at home today, I keep staring at the test hoping to see a line, I'm such a geek lol


----------



## Munchkin30

Tooty fruity yes it looks like I'll be lucky again, it shouldn't be too long a cycle. I don't know how you dealt with it all those months. 9dpo is still stupid early you know. I got a bfn at 10dpo and got a bfp at 13dpo and she's upstairs sleeping now!! Sometimes wise to prepare yourself though. On another thread we called it protective pessimism!

Celine thank you for your words. I really wouldn't wish what we had to do on my worst enemy but you've got no choice but to keep going and stay positive. I really am doing ok and in a lot of ways it's actually easier than my 12 week loss. People recognise this one and I feel I'm able to grieve whereas last time I didn't feel able to really grieve a baby that never really developed?? Also I think a second loss is easier because you are hardened a bit and have already dealt with some of the issues that will help the process. I also know that we will get pregnant again because we've done it 3 times now! I'm sorry I don't feel able to go back to the waiting for ov thread. I just feel like it's a backwards step and it reminds me I've got nowhere since last year and that's really hard. 

I snapped at my gran a lot today. She came to watch swimming and as always nagged me about overdoing it and said I'll never have anther child until I slow down (I work 3 days a week and I'm lazy at home, I really don't overdo it!) then as we left I out Charlotte in the car seat and she said 'no wonder you can't keep your babies when you're lifting her around' and at that moment the lady I know who's baby is due same time as Rowan walked past carrying her daughter who's bigger than mine and I snapped 'she's still bloody pregnant though isn't she??' It's so hurtful sometimes but she just doesn't get it!


----------



## celine

Oh munchkin indont blame you for snapping at ur gran! For crying out loud you are gettng ur body into shape and carrrying ur daughter has nothing to do with any of your losses! I hope she was a bit nicer after that?

I think you are right about a second loss being "easier" in that you are hardened. My second loss way more complicated but that first one as small as it was, hit me emotionally like i never expected. Im still dreading of having this rainbow on the day i held that 7 week old fetus in my hands....i know its silly.

You will totally get pregnant again! When is your post mortem for Rowam? In 3-4 weeks? Thinking of you tomorrow for the memorial service xxx

My 2nd loss edd is next week already....


----------



## Munchkin30

It's hard because she doesn't get it. It's like talking to a toddler sometimes! She's been so good to us in the last though I have to be patient. If I thought anything she said was true it would bother me more but I tend to come home and have a laugh about how ridiculous the things she says are with OH!

I can't believe your Edd is on it's way already :( but at least you can stroke your wriggly tum and take comfort on your angel. I pray I'm pregnant again by July 17th. My last edd was in January and being past 12 weeks with Rowan was such a comfort. I think the hospital should get in touch soon. They said 6 weeks and it's 4 on Sunday x


----------



## tootyfruity

Yes it is still early so still a slight chance, I definitely prepare myself though, that's a great phrase 'protective pessimism' .

Why do gran's always say things like that? Mines the same and She's so blunt too, I'm always like 'don't hold back will you' lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh my goodness. My gran was the same, very blunt. Once I walked in and she said 'blimey you've put on a lot of weight!!' Oh thanks nan!! You must have been so upset when she mentioned about your losses being linked to carrying your lo though, I'm not surprised you snapped, how insensitive. 

I still go in the ttc area and ttc after loss and occasionally pop into mc support, but mostly I chat on threads to other people. I've made a few friends and I catch up every day or every few days. I also like going into birth announcements and reading the birth stories. It just makes me excited to do it all again and to focus on the fact that I have done it once and I will do it again. 

What's everyone up to today? I had my friends little boy this morning so 2 20 month Oldsmobile feeling knackered now! Freya is in bed and I'm meant to be cleaning but not got any done yet. 

I'm 7 dpo today. Trying to figure out how to wean off my agnus castus as I don't know if you are meant to just stop taking it. I've stopped the star flower oil though.


----------



## Foogirl

When it comes to grandmas I just think once you get to a certain age you just get to say anything that comes to mind and get away with it. Thing is, you know it's not a weight issue, just remember that and take gran's comment with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w how much agnus castus are you taking? When did you start taking it? Is it for a particular issue? After my last mc I took 800mg a day, I stopoed at the start of I think my second AF after I was scared by so done saying that if you stop during pregnancy it can cause spotting. I'm taking 400mg this time until the bottle runs out!! Also when you stop taking evening primrose oil after ov (which I think could be the same as starflower??) you can take flaxseed oil the second half of the cycle. 
When we start trying I will take prenatals and 5mg folic acid the whole cycle and before ov I'll take epo, omegas, royal jelly and vit c and zinc as well. After ov I'll behave like I'm pregnant, I'm not risking anything this time !!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi munchkin, I'm taking holland and Barrett agnus castus, the bottle says 3.9mg of fruit extract equivalent to 23-30mg of ac fruit. No idea what that means but I take 1 tablet a day. I started it on cd2 of this cycle. Basically because last cycle (cycle 2 after mmc) was awful and I'm pretty sure I have a hormone imbalance. After af I spotted for another week, ovulated early and bled for 4 days during ov, started spotting at 5dpo and af arrived 9 dpo. Normally my af lasts 5 days, ovulate on cd19 and a 14 day lp. This cycle has so far been completely normal. 

I've stopped taking the starflower oil as of today as its a stronger version of evening primrose oil (higher gla content) As i know it can cause uterine contractions. I'm also taking pregnacare conception and a vit b complex. 

I'm just worried that if I stop the ac my progesterone could plummet and ill end up with af early again and sabotage an early pregnancy if had conceived. But then again I don't want to keep taking it just incase because even to loads of people on here say its safe to take through first tri, the bottle says don't take if ttc or pregnant. I was thinking of taking half a tablet tomorrow and half the next day and then maybe quarter for a day or two? Even if I am pregnant it wouldn't have implanted yet so not getting anything from me just yet.


----------



## Mrs W 11

What does flaxseed oil do?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm not sure about the agnus castus dose. I'm taking loads if that's the dose!! If I were you I'd drop to half a tablet for the rest of the cycle and then if you get a bfp go to a quarter for a few days them drop it. It sounds like you could do with just getting your lp longer. I took vit b complex for that and I think it's the best thing. Flaxseed oil does the same as evening primrose but it's safe after ov x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok thanks munchkin. I'm taking vit b complex as well so fingers crossed. X


----------



## slg76

Munchkin, it sounds like gran deserved to be snapped at! I know she probably didn't mean it to be as blunt as it came out and you didn't mean to snap but what she said was mean and untrue. 
I guess you are just stuck here with us then :flower: Some days I look at new threads and answer questions for new people but some days I just can't stomach it. I keep up with 3 threads, this one and two in ttc after a loss. 

I spent all morning helping a friend clean her house as she is about to put it up for sale. Soon I'm meeting another friend and we are taking our daughters for a walk around the park.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies the service was lovely. I cried through the whole thing (and I never cry at funerals!) there were 5 babies being cremated but we were the only parents there. I don't blame them though because we didn't go to the service for our January baby. 

We lit a candle for Rowan and the vicar lit candles for the other 4. We prayed (I'm not particularly religious but it was lovely) and the bereavement midwife was there and gave us the flowers they'd brought as we were the only parents. She also showed us where the ashes would be scattered, it's a beautiful area of the gardens with a bridge over a little brook to get to it so it's like a private little island. So special. Then me and oh went to our health club and had sugary tea (like you do at a wake!) and went for swims and sauna and jacuzzi then had lunch. 

We're back now and I feel like we've done our beautiful girl justice once more . 

I have to say, Queens hospital in burton on Trent have been amazing through the whole thing. They've gone out of their way to do all the tiny things that matter to grieving parents, including the service today. I will be singing their praises for ever xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am so pleased they were able to make such a sad occasion so special for your munchkin, I understand that it must have made a big difference to you going through so much heartbreak and grief to be treated so delicately and to feel that the midwives and hospital understood. I am sorry that you have had to go through this but I am so happy that you have a special place to go now and think of Rowan and to know your beautiful angel is resting in peace now. 

Sending love and hugs to you today xx


----------



## Button#

Sounds like a beautiful service, I'm glad it was so special and you had such a supportive midwife.


----------



## Mrs W 11

As for me, 8dpo today and feeling glad at least that my cycle has been so much more normal this month. No sign of spotting or bleeding all cycle at all (touch wood) and last cycle my af arrived tomorrow so I am praying it stays away, ideally for 9 months but if not at least another 6 days!! No symptoms at all happening! 

Feeling a bit down really, I have a work friend who is only 26 but found out suddenly in January that he had a brain tumour. He then found out after they removed the tumour that it was cancerous and today found out he has been told he has around 5 years to live. He is being very positive, it certainly puts my worries into perspective. 

Anyway, how is everyone doing today? 

x


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w and button x

Glad your cycles looking more normal mrs w. It's so nice to feel like things are getting back to normal! Fingers crossed AF stays away for the full 9 months!!
So sad about your colleague. I have a colleague who's in his early 30s and he was diagnosed with terminal cancer last year. He's been doing some trial therapies but it looks like they're not working. He's amazing, also presents a breakfast show so he's in work by 5 every mirning around his treatment. He sent me a message after we lost Rowan and yes it puts it into perspective. The bravery of people amazes me x

My opk looked lighter this morning. I'm not doing any more hpts but daily opks are useful. I seem to be having a lot of mucous too but it's often light brown or pink tinged so not sure if it's real cm x


----------



## Button#

Mrs W - I'm so sorry about your friend. 

Ashley is being a pickle today with teething. Nothing much to report otherwise but I might take an OPK in a minute.


----------



## loribelle

Munchkin. I was just reading your story. I'm so sorry about Rowan. 
DH and I went to the memorial service for our mc at 6 weeks. There were two other couples there. Not that I asked but I got the impression that they had had later losses. I'm pleased we went although it was very upsetting. 
Hello mrs w. I saw that you're 8dpo. Me too! I've also been having acupuncture which is definitely doing something. I'm not spotting but I am still having weird cramps/pain. I don't know whether to go back to the doctor again or whether this is just the way I am now and have to get used to it! I'm toying with the idea of asking my go whether I would be suitable for clomid. I got pregnant so easily with ds and this time round it just doesn't seem to be happening. Everyone keeps saying that I'm young(35 almost 36) but we've been trying for 10 months now and it just doesn't feel like I'll ever get pregnant again.
Sorry for the lengthy moan and would it be ok if I joined you all?
L x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi loribelle, please do join us!! Tww buddies!! I've had loads of cramping too, dreaded seeing spotting but so far nothing. 

I'm 33 and dh is 40 and we'd like 2 more children yet so I understand the clock ticking! I'm sorry for your loss and the time it's taking ttc again, I hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi loribelle :wave: how long ago was your miscarriage? I think if you've had a few wierd cycles since and you were 'normal' before, I'd definitely get in touch with your dr. After my last mc I had a bit of spotting first proper cycle but only when I had a horrid tummy bug, and my first Lp (before first AF) was only 11 days, otherwise everything was normal. I'm praying I bounce back as fast this time but it's so much later. Did you have a d and c? 
Glad you went to the memorial. I think if this ever happens again, However early the loss, I'll want to go to the memorial. 

This weekend I'm going to get all the pics of Rowan together, as well as some scan pics, and pics of the candle and flowers and a picture my dd did when we were in hospital and make a photo book of her memories. It's something I'd love to do for her and I can put in her memory box.


----------



## slg76

Munchkin: I'm so pleased that Rowan's service was a positive experience for you. It sounds lovely. 

:hi: Hi Loribelle. Welcome! I have had more cramps throughout my cycle since my mc than ever before. I've had 4 cycles now. I use acupuncture too and I love it! I know it's making a big difference for me. 

Msw: I'm sorry to hear about your coworker. What sad news.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey sig. Glad someone's awake! It's quarter to 2 here and I can't sleep. Oh was home from work about midnight and I was awake waiting for him, he's now snoring away and I'm wide awake! Sadly wide awake means dr google and I'm stupidly trying to find out if we could just have a little tiny try when I get my positive opk this month. Would that be really really stupid?? I know a few ladies who've got pregnant first cycle after mc but they've been earlier losses, and I don't know how the misoprostol I took to induce would affect things?? It's been nearly a month now though so surely my body must be healing? I'm so ready to try again! X


----------



## slg76

Hi Munchkin. I know how you feel with hubby snoring next to you. It happens to me all the time since hubby falls asleep in about 30 seconds. Plus Bding knocks him out but wakes me up :haha:

I don't know about trying this month. Did you doctor give you a specific reason to wait? Many women take misoprostol to induce their miscarriage, that is all "medical management" means during a mc. I don't know about the pregnancy being so advanced though. I would think you wouldn't cycle until your body was ready to be pregnant again but I'm no expert :shrug: It must be so frustrating not to try when that's what you want most. My doctor said to go ahead and try as soon as I ovulated after my mc. Maybe you should call your doctor and ask for more information. 

I had a great day today. This was my husband's last day in his current position at work (he will now train for a promotion). Me and Emily went to meet him at work for a surprise and brought him a card. He is a pilot so he's gone a lot and Emily was so excited to see him today. I'm so happy for him to be promoted :dance 

I think my body is gearing up to O. It feels late but really I've just been early the last several cycles. I'm CD14 now so really right on time. I'm thinking it's a good thing that my follicular phase is getting longer again. 

Did I catch on one of your other posts that Charlotte is your dd's name? So cute. What is she into these days? I think it's amazing to watch them change so fast while they are so young. My daughter is quite a character. She talks like she's 16 and it's funny to hear such grown up phrases coming out of her mouth. She says things like "I'd be delighted", "my toy was so annoying", "in the meantime....". hilarious! I think she's an old soul just like her mommy and daddy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Lovely, what a great day sig! Sounds brill. Yes my dd is Charlotte. She's funny at the moment, she's extremely tantrummy and red headed! She's also a very good talker but parrots everything I say which is worrying!! Sometimes it's nice things like she'll drop good on the floor at nursery and say 'don't worry, doesn't matter'. Sometimes it's not so good, like I was chasing her to get her dressed yesterday (which she hates) and she was running away saying 'oh, for heavens sake!' Oops :haha:

You know when you say it wouldn't cycle again if my body wasn't ready, do you mean ov again or AF again? I've gone over and over this in my head and I feel like I 'should ' wait and get a fresh start after AF but it feels so terrible not trying for the first time in about 18 months. I don't want to miss a chance and I just want some hope and at the Moment I don't feel like we're doing anything useful :( I've ordered some fresh (keep it in the fridge type) royal jelly to arrive today. Hope it's magic!! 

Dd had a lie in today til 8.10 but I'm still exhausted after not being able to sleep and just trying to decide if I can be bothered to go to the gym :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh and I accidentally found an hpt with my opks this morning. What do you think? Getting fainter??


----------



## Button#

Munchkin - i took OV and hpt tests yesterday and they looked exactly like yours. We're getting back to normal.

Have you had a look on the miscarriage association website. They have lots of good information on there and you may find something about TTC again after a later loss.


----------



## celine

Hi minchkin i love the photo/memorry idea, one of my huge regrets is i stopped taking photos after my first loss, of anything. I have no photos of my sons birthday (day of loss) and i stopped capturing our memories after that. Did you take some great pics of Rowan? Feet? Hands etc?

How is the potty traning btw?
As for trying, im not going to tell you to try or not as i havent been in your shoes, its one thing trying asap after a early loss, ut i cant imagine after a late loss after the other loss :( of course you want to try, that might give you a christmas baby? Def speak to docs or someone who can give u conclusive reason why you should or shouldnt. Maybe call the hospital and ask when that post mortem will be, hopefully it will all be timed well enough for you to give it a try if you feel you want to xxx
Also how does oh feel?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think if you want to try munchkin you should. If there was any reason not to your dr would have told you to wait and I truly believe if your body isn't ready yet you won't get pregnant. I usually get pregnant very easily, just have sex around ov and bam bfp, but since my loss no luck despite perfectly timed bding. Plus think of those women who have babies less than a year apart, they give birth to a full term baby and get pregnant straight away. 

I am 9 dpo today but I think I'm out this month. It had all been going very well and I was hopeful but on checking cm/ cp last night and this morning I found brown cm. that's how af started last cycle and I just feel out this time. I'm glad my cycle has been much more normal this month but i was so hoping for my bfp I could cry. 

X


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w I'm sure you know this you're bang in the middle of implantation time. The brown cm could be a very good sign!!

Thanks for the advice, yes a lot of women do get pregnant quickly after birth, and in nature if we had lost babies we wouldn't be using contraception if we didn't know anything about it. 

Celine it's really annoying. They initially said 6 weeks but I emailed the bereavement midwife and she said 10-12 weeks! I'm not waiting that long!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know, I thought that last cycle though and it wasnt that and this spotting is exactly the same so I'm pretty sure it's early af spotting. Feeling pretty gutted, usually takes me a while to pick up and dust off ready to get positive for next cycle! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh it's so hard isn't it. I find cd1 easier than knowing I'm out. Sometimes it's easier to just have a fresh start than see the bfn. You will get there though hon xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I can't stand seeing a bfn either! What ever this odd hormonal imbalance is I've got is just cruel. Just before af turns up I have tender boobs, heartburn, nausea, tiredness and spotting. Last two months I was sure I was pregnant! I won't fall for it this time!! 

I was with 3 pregnant friends today, 17, 32 and 35 weeks and they were having a few light hearted moans and groans about pregnancy. I know next time I will relish every symptom and sign even if not pleasant, as I know all you ladies will as we all know how suddenly things can be taken away from us. :hugs: 

Anyway back to positivity!! We are going away this wkend to Bournemouth with my in laws to their holiday home. A lovely weekend of time with family, Freya totally adores her nanny and bampy and hubby and I are going out for dinner sat night, whoop whoop. 

What's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Button#

My b complex vitamins have turned up today. Just trying to work out if I start taking them straight away or wait until after OV.


----------



## slg76

Munchkin: Charlotte sounds adorable. Are you potty training? EMily is 3 1/2 and isn't potty trained. She has trouble with her bowels and our Dr. said she won't successfully potty train until that is sorted out. She goes on the toilet sometimes but has to be in diapers still. 

You are in a tough spot about trying or not trying. I would ask your doctor/midwife WHY you have to wait a specific amount of time. Is it for your cervix to strengthen or your uterus to build up a lining???? I'm totally making those up by the way but you get the idea. I feel like sometimes Dr. just throw out a random "rule" but there's no real reason behind it. If they can't tell you what your body needs to be doing to heal in these coming weeks then I would just go ahead and try. 

I am CD15 today. Yesterday I had tons of EWCM and today I haven't seen any. That would tell me that I O'd last night. BUT, my OPK was neg. last night and pos. this morning which would tell me I will O today or tomorrow. Hmmmmm. thoughts?? We will continue to BD of course. I just like it when all signs point to the same thing. 

I planned on getting several errands done today but as of now I'm still in my pajamas with a cup of coffee. I really love doing nothing :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay mrs w that sounds fun ! My oh is working tomorrow and staying overnight so it's just me and charlotte. We'll probably go and see my gran and give her a good slap if she makes any annoying comments!! Might make it to the gym again too if I'm feeling good :) on Sunday we're going to ohs sisters house for tea. They can't come here because of her husbands cat allergy. They've been coming here for 3 1/2 years and it's not been a problem but whatever!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Button I'd take them straight away, they're for the whole month. What cd are you on ?

Sig potty training is a sore point! Everyone keeps telling me she's ready , she tells me all about what it's for, puts her dolls on the potty, knows when she's seeing a pooing etc but we've tried over and over again and nothing!! The last try ended last night and I've vowed to just let her do it now. I'll wait til she potty trains herself. I give up.
My sisters dd has mild Spina bifuda and they don't know how she'll get on and if she'll ever be potty trained but she's so gorgeous and it doesn't matter. She's only 16 weeks so they're not sure what'll happen.

I never trust cm as a fertility sign, I always get ewcm but it could be 5 days before ov and come and go. I never get it after ov but I often won't notice it every day til ov. I'd go by the opk! You're nearly in the 2ww. Yay!

I might email the bereavement midwives, I don't trust drs to know what they're talking about.


----------



## slg76

my dd is SO smart, verbal, and has been "ready" to potty train for over a year. Yet, she still wants to wear diapers. I know it is not a fight I can win. I encourage her to use the toilet but it will have to be her decision to give up her diapers. I've cleaned the carpet too many times and argued with her too much to keep insisting on potty training. 

16 weeks is so young to guess at what your niece will be able to do. Sometimes things seem worse than they turn out to be. 

I will buy more OPKs today and keep BDing until hubby leaves for a work trip on Sunday. 

Button: I would say go ahead with the vitamins :)

:hi: Hi MrsW. Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi slg! I've always been a believer that although we can do training and things to guide our Los they ultimately decide when they sleep through the night, whether they like baby wearing or pram, finger food or purée weaning, when they potty train etc! I agree your dd will do it when she's ready xx

X


----------



## Button#

Munchkin30 said:


> Button I'd take them straight away, they're for the whole month. What cd are you on ?
> 
> Sig potty training is a sore point! Everyone keeps telling me she's ready , she tells me all about what it's for, puts her dolls on the potty, knows when she's seeing a pooing etc but we've tried over and over again and nothing!! The last try ended last night and I've vowed to just let her do it now. I'll wait til she potty trains herself. I give up.
> My sisters dd has mild Spina bifuda and they don't know how she'll get on and if she'll ever be potty trained but she's so gorgeous and it doesn't matter. She's only 16 weeks so they're not sure what'll happen.
> 
> I never trust cm as a fertility sign, I always get ewcm but it could be 5 days before ov and come and go. I never get it after ov but I often won't notice it every day til ov. I'd go by the opk! You're nearly in the 2ww. Yay!
> 
> I might email the bereavement midwives, I don't trust drs to know what they're talking about.

If I go by when I passed the sac I'm CD13. I'd normally OV on CD17 but expecting it to be later because I still got a very very faint line on the hpt yesterday. 

I agree with the others about potty training. You can only do so much and if she's not there yet it'll just stress both of you out. Not looking forward to potty training Ashley, I've heard boys are later than girls and he's so stubborn!


----------



## celine

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi slg! I've always been a believer that although we can do training and things to guide our Los they ultimately decide when they sleep through the night, whether they like baby wearing or pram, finger food or purée weaning, when they potty train etc! I agree your dd will do it when she's ready xx
> 
> X

Mrs w thats the best attitude to have! There are far too many "humblebraggers" who go on about their little ones sleeping/potty/eating etc on facebook to make you feel like you are doing everything wrong, but the reality is its just easier when we allow ourselves to listen to the child and not the world :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I totally agree celine. Having a little one is hard work, I only pick the battles that are absolutely necessary haha! The rest of the time my priority is her having fun. I want her to have a magical childhood filled with dens, camps, running in fields, riding bikes, drawing, painting snd stickers, messy play, collecting shells on the beach, catching little fish in a net ...... I could go on hehe! 

I feel sorry for the children of those boasty mums who think it matters when they achieve stuff. Don't get me wrong I'm so proud of Freya when she learns new things but I never force her to.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think af might be here :cry: spotting bright red now. No temp drop today so maybe tomorrow. I was hoping at least for a normal 14 day lp. I'm so gutted. I had more riding on this cycle than I realised. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh mrs w I'm so sorry if this is AF :( how many cycles is it since your mc? What have the previous ones been like? What were your cycles like before? If I were you I'd go to the drs to get the ball rolling in case you need extra help, hopefully the AC and vit b will sort it out first though. Drs often don't do anything til you've seem them a few times for the same thing x the chances are your body is just taking a bit longer to sort itself out and it'll all be fine but I really understand how gutted you must be :( 

Your picture of your dd's childhood is beautiful though, I think we should all be aiming for that! I've totally given up potty training now, she can do it herself when she's ready! My dd does things in her own time in her own way. She was climbing stairs before she rolled, we tried desperately to teach her to crawl but she bottom shuffled! She took ages eating regularly, didn't sleep through til after 1 and she just stopped asking for feeds, and she gave up Breastfeeding in her own time when she was 2.


----------



## Munchkin30

AFM my opk this morning was lovely and pale so I know if I get a positive now it's def a positive! Still undecided about trying this month, I rads a leaflet this morning from the mc association and it said it's generally advised to wait til one period to try to make sure your body is back to normal and to date the pregnancy, but that there's no increased chance of mc and if you don't want to get pregnant straight away you should use contraception. To me that's a green light to try again!! I emailed the bereavement midwife yesterday so I'll see what she says xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and I'm on day 2 of the royal jelly. I'm expecting magic things to happen! By my reckoning I should produce about a million eggs this month :haha: my only worry is that the queen bees are about 3 times the size of normal bees after eating the royal jelly. I'd better not be the size of a house!!


----------



## celine

Munckin you sound like you are ready to try :)
Its good to know there is no increased risk of mc if you do catch straight away, i think if you had caught straight away the kast time you might feel that it had something to do with ut.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well celine you're one that knows. You've tried twice straight after mc and got pregnant both times and had a mc. Did u blame the second mc on getting pregnant too soon? If anything had happened this time would you have blamed it on that? Have you been more nervous this time because of that? 
I honestly wouldn't have blamed what happened this time on it if I'd got my bfp first cycle, but maybe if I had a very early spontaneous loss or a chemical I would probably wonder. If the egg and sperm join wonkily or you have chromosomal problems I really don't think that could be to do with getting bfp too early but if your body wasn't ready it might reject the fertilised egg or have a hormonal issue that could cause early spontaneous mc. I'm so not a dr but that's my theory!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've just got in touch with an acupuncture clinic. Heard some good things about it. Any of you lady's had any experience?


----------



## celine

I have heard many good things about ttc and accupuncture :)

I did ask my mw after the second mc and they assured me it had nothong to do with it and was "bad luck" so funny enough i didnt think of it that way but if something had happened this time then yes id definatly have thought it had to do with it. Now i joke and say i only grow summer babies.
The fear never leaves of course, im still checking for blood, checking for movement. My one friend had a baby die at 30 weeks in utero so i know even though the odds are in my favour, im too scared to think about it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine x what really helped me last time was deciding to enjoy the pregnancy however long it went on for. I am now so pleased that other than a few normal wobbles I really did enjoy the 21 weeks I had with Rowan and I now don't see a pregnancy loss as a 'failure' or the birth being 'success', I see it as being a real baby from day one and how important it is to enjoy your babies however long you have them be it a couple of weeks or 40 years xx


----------



## loribelle

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had a lovely weekend so far. I went out for breakfast with dh and ds who behaved like an angel and are almost his own bodyweight in food. Then we took him to soft play area to burn off some energy.
I started spotting today which came as a real blow. I've decided to go back to my doctor. We've been trying for 10 months now. We did have the mc half way through that though. It's just so depressing trying to pick yourself up month after month. People at work are getting pregnant left right and centre and we're still trying. 
Do you ladies think I should ask for clomid? I've no idea if it would help I just want something to stack the odds slightly more in our favour!
L x


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi loribelle. Glad you've had such a lovely day xx what are your cycles like generally? Have they changed a lot since the mc? When was the mc? Xx


----------



## loribelle

Hi munchkin. I generally have shortish cycles. I usually spot for anything between 2 and 5 days before af. My cycles are always like this. The mc was last November. The only difference is that from when I was pregnant right through the mc till now I've had weird pains a bit like cramps which are occurring randomly through out my cycle. I saw my gp who gave antibiotics in case it was an infection. I just feel like time is running out for me!
L x


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh loribelle that's rubbish :( I'd push it with your dr. I don't know what causes spotting before periods, is it a deficiency of some sort? If the gp doesn't come up with anything I'd look at alternative therapies, reading about acupuncture and herbs it sounds like that could help with imbalances xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Munchkin30 said:


> Oh mrs w I'm so sorry if this is AF :( how many cycles is it since your mc? What have the previous ones been like? What were your cycles like before? If I were you I'd go to the drs to get the ball rolling in case you need extra help, hopefully the AC and vit b will sort it out first though. Drs often don't do anything til you've seem them a few times for the same thing x the chances are your body is just taking a bit longer to sort itself out and it'll all be fine but I really understand how gutted you must be :(
> 
> Your picture of your dd's childhood is beautiful though, I think we should all be aiming for that! I've totally given up potty training now, she can do it herself when she's ready! My dd does things in her own time in her own way. She was climbing stairs before she rolled, we tried desperately to teach her to crawl but she bottom shuffled! She took ages eating regularly, didn't sleep through til after 1 and she just stopped asking for feeds, and she gave up Breastfeeding in her own time when she was 2.

Thanks Hun. I'm pretty sure it is af. Feeling pretty gutted. This was my third cycle after the mmc so onto cycle 4 now. Before the mc my cycles were like clockwork, light 5 day af, ov on cd19 and a 14 day lp. First cycle after mc I didn't track but roughly normal. Second cycle was a mess, loads of mid cycle bleeding, spotting on 5dpo and af on 9dpo. I had really hoped my hormones were better this cycle as no mid cycle spotting, nothing until yesterday. I guess I must have a progesterone issue? 

Thanks for listening anyway munchkin :hugs: well done for keeping up bf until she chose to wean at 2. I gave up at 14 months because I wasn't having periods and I wanted ttc. Kinda wish I hadn't now but I know you can't think like that.


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless you. It's rubbish isn't it? Stupid miscarriages messing up our systems :( maybe we should all try acupuncture?!? 

I had a bizarre thought today. My NCT friend who had a baby when my first mmc would've been due put a pic of her baby up and he looks so grown up! He was born in December and I suddenly realised that if I hadn't lost that baby it would be 4 months old and all my newborn days would be behind me forever but I've still got all that in front of me, all the joys of pregnancy and kicks and maternity clothes and labour and Breastfeeding and having a newborn xx Rowan was just setting some decent kicks when I lost her and I cling onto that feeling knowing how amazing it will be when it happens. And it will for you too and because of a these difficulties you will savour every precious glorious moment xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Munchkin - that's good news about your opk! Are you going to keep checking them now until you ov? Also what does the royal jelly do? I'm up for trying anything, where did you buy it? Ill be keeping my fingers, toes and anything else crossed for you, you really deserve it.

I am having acupuncture. I had heard it was good for rebalancing the menstrual cycle hormones and so after all the spotting last cycle I decided to try it. I have had 3 sessions now. It's hard to say if its helped, this cycle was certainly better than last but obviously I didn't get pregnant. Although I know they say I can take up to 3 cycles to start working. I think it's well worth a try, I've enjoyed just doing something for me and focusing on actually being able to do something positive. 

Loribelle - sorry your spotting has come too Hun. Seems like we are in a similar boat. I started ttc in October so this marks 7 months now although I did have mmc at 12 weeks in January. I do understand how you feel each cycle, I feel the same. It's pretty hard, we can try and all keep each other positive though :hugs: it will happen for all of us.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w. Yes I'll keep testing now using fmu until it gets darker, then 2-3 times a day, although I know I might not even ov and that's ok so long as AF hurrys up!! I found a load of cheapie hpts today having a clear out though so I'll probably do another one tomorrow :( 
The royal jelly is for general health, great for immune system and energy rtc but also good off egg quality, hormones, sperm quality etc. We took it in capsule form last time we tried but this time I'm taking it fresh. I got it from here https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk I hope the acupuncture helps xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Heavy bleeding now so I'm classing myself as cd1. I guess the short lp at least makes my cycle a bit shorter. Every cloud and all that. Plus a baby this month would've been due at Christmas and we have no friends and family close so a vbac would have been tricky. If I get pregnant this cycle, ill be due in January so I could sit around and be waited on all Christmas as ill be heavily pregnant!!

Ok so this cycle I think I might try the royal jelly, ill take this conversion as a sign! Which one did you order? I'm going to get the same. Does your hubby take it too? 

Also your thought above is lovely and I totally agree. I'm still hoping to have 3 children so hopefully my next wont be my last but you never know. However I was so envious of people ahead of me in pregnancy last time but once their babies were born I loved that I still had it all to look forward to! And I loved having a younger baby! It's a good way to look at it. We have our bfps, first scans, kicks, buying maternity clothes and growing our bumps, giving birth and hearing if its a girl or boy and gazing into those newborn eyes and feeling the tears and love well up.... We have all that to come <3 

And now I'm off to paint my nails  I'm so glad I found this thread xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Lovely. Thanks mrs w xx I ordered this one https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co....elly-wellbeing/product/pure-fresh-royal-jelly the pure royal jelly. Arrived next day but you have to be in to sign for it and get it in the fridge ASAP. I struggled to order online but I phoned the lady and she was lovely, would definitely order from them again. You're meant to take a quarter teaspoon a day in fruit juice or yoghurt. It's not horrid but it's a bit of a wierd taste to take it neat. I'm having it in my milk smoothies and oh in his fruit smoothie. He doesn't know but I give him so many pills every day he'll take anything! I've just ordered some aromatherapy oils too. Let's throw everything at this!! X


----------



## slg76

sorry about AF, MrsW :hugs: I know that some months that hits me harder than I expected it would. So disappointing. I'm glad you are getting your nails done. Important to do something nice for yourself. 

Munchkin, I can't say enough about how much I love acupuncture!!!! My cancer medications stopped my cycles. AFter I stopped my meds my periods still hadn't returned 7 months later. I started acupuncture and the following month my periods returned!! My period also sort of stopped after my mc. That cycle was 111 days. Toward the end of that 111 days I went back to my acupuncturist. The next day I started getting cramps and the next week I got a period. I've been going ever since and every month my period is getting closer to a typical schedule/length/flow. I also find acupuncture very relaxing and just good for me overall. I really suggest you give it a try. 

I'm off to do some errands with the family. After that I promised EMily I would take her to a restaurant to get a piece of pie. She's so excited! I love how little things seem so big to little kids :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks sig. That's pretty impressive. I've read before about what you've been through, you're incredible. You really deserved for the miscarriage not to happen :( for some reason this is part of your story and I know one day you'll find out why xx 

I will be trying the acupuncture, heard too many good things. I thought about it after my past miscarriage to help my moods but never got round to it. My cycle thus time is already more messed up than last time though and I'm nut a patient person so I'll take all the help I can xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Right ladies, quick game. Name the two best things about not being pregnant! 

My 2 are - 

Wine

Saunas!!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin: thanks for your kind words. I'm not sure why I've had such a hard time in life lately but overall I have a great life and I just keep moving forward. 

I'm not a patient person at all and I am 100% sure that acupuncture sped things along for me. 

2 great things about not being pregnant:
I can stay awake all afternoon
I don't gag at every strong smell
Oh, and wine of course :)


----------



## Foogirl

Munchkin30 said:


> Right ladies, quick game. Name the two best things about not being pregnant!
> 
> My 2 are -
> 
> Wine
> 
> Saunas!!

Dippy eggs

Pate on toast:happydance:


----------



## tommyg

Ladies can I join you?
Been TTC for 26mths, had 2 very early losses, and almost at the end of femara round 6.

Best things about not being pregnant
Being able to pick up DS.
No being sick.


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi Tommyg. Welcome to our group. I did 3 rounds of Femara with no success. I did get pregnant the following cycle (naturally) but miscarried. I'm trying the old-fashioned, natural way now. Been 4 cycles now since my mc and every month I'm sure it's THE month. Granted I've been wrong for 4 months now but really this IS THE month :rofl: 

Emily has a pair of sparkly pink shoes that she wears EVERY single day. The velcro finally gave out. So relieved that we found a pair of purple sparkly shoes that she thinks are a good substitute. She is so particular that I was a little afraid we were going to have a shoe crisis!! Crisis avoided and feet are still sparkly :)


----------



## celine

Two more thngs that are fab not being preggo - sushi and rare steak mmm

And btw ladies i shall remind you of thris thread at christmas when i drink my loverly wine and you are all heavily preggos :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Tommyg :wave: welcome to the 'happy mummy's of toddlers but would quite like another if possible pretty please' club :haha: what does femara do ? I know clomid makes you ov, is femara similar?? When I was pregnant with Rowan (my 21+3 loss) I really struggled with my back, particularly lifting my dd into the car seat in our range rover. I'm only 5ft 1 and it's sooo high up! I've never really been sick but the nausea and food aversions and empty stomach but unable to eat thing is hideous! So desperate to put myself through it all again though :wacko:

Sig this is TOTALLY the month :thumbup: if we didn't always think this was THE month we'd never be able to put ourselves through it! I'm so jealous of your daughters sparkly shoes. Do they do them in size 4s?? 

Celine I've got to remember to get sushi before I get my bfp again. I was so craving it with Rowan and Charlotte. Where we live theres a huge Toyota factory and there's an amazing sushi restaurant where all the Japanese staff go. Mmmm!

AFM I think I'm bagging a BFN. There's the lightest of lines in the right light on a white surface but not within the time and not one I'd consider a bfp if we were trying. I should be happy because my body is bouncing back remarkably again, and I know so many ladies wait months for a bfn after a loss, especially such a late one, but it's sad as well. I'm not pregnant or miscarrying, I'm just - nothing?!? And today is the 4 week anniversary of Rowan's birth. 4 weeks ago today I still had a kicking baby in my tummy. In some ways it seems a lifetime ago, in others it feels like 5 minutes!!


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Munchkin30

What's everyone up to today? OH was away overnight and he's not back til after lunch going to try and go to the gym if I can book dd into the crèche, then a swim with her and back home for lunch. Then we're going for tea with ohs sister and her family later x


----------



## babyjan

Two things I like about not being pregnant are:

Eating what I like without worrying if it will cause damage/problems
Not feeling sick or nauseous (I had really bad all day sickness when pregnant with my son)


----------



## Button#

2 good things about not being pregnant

Being able to top up on caffeine after a bad night with LO 

Not feeling sick and trying to pretend you're fine when you haven't told anyone yet


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I always feel really vulnerable and paranoid when I'm pregnant like everything I do could make it all go wrong :( and actually when something goes wrong it's v v rare you know why it is, and certainly if you did anything wrong!


----------



## Mrs W 11

My 2 things are 1) wine and 2) having energy! 

X


----------



## celine

Munchkin thats so close to a bfn, i see a faint faint line, bfn tomorrow for sure.

Is it bad that i still feel at home in these threads than the preggo groups?

Today at church a lady due two months earlier than me eas shocked at my bump size :( to which i replied well i have been pregnant 12 mobths now!


----------



## slg76

Celine; I'm glad to still have you around in our thread :friends:

Munchkin; sounds like a lovely morning. I am headed to church soon for a friend's daughter's confirmation (a catholic ceremony). Then brunch with them. Hubby leaves this afternoon for job training. He will be gone somewhere between 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 weeks! We are used to being apart a lot but this is a long stretch. I'm a little worried about how dd will hold up.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w - agreed! 

Celine thank you. I know I'm getting close now. Remember last time I got my pos opk the same day as first neg hpt? Really hope it hurries up!! I hate people commenting on bumps. Does my head in. I had people when I told them we didn't want to know the gender predicting the gender based on my bump! We don't want to know!! And it was about 50 50 so total balony. And I went into a shop at 41+4 to buy nursing bras and a total stranger asked when I was due and she says 'no, you've still got a while to go'. I went into labour the next day. Grrr. Stay with is here, I'd miss you :( there's no way I'm dipping into the trimesters and I don't feel able to go back to waiting for ov, though Id love to find out how everyone's doing. How's garfie? And anniebobs? 

Thanks sig x that is a long time away. I like having me time away from oh but I'd fund that hard, especcially with having dd. You need that break sometimes xx


----------



## slg76

I sure hope you get your positive OPK any day now, Munchkin. It does seem like you are getting really close. 
I think it's funny that everybody has an opinion about a pregnant lady :rofl: Why do people think they know the gender or if the baby has hair or when you will go into labor. Total hooey! 

I haven't seen garfie around in a long time now. Last I heard from her she was having a bit of a rough time with her husband and he was not wanting to try anymore for another baby. I'm guessing that they aren't ttc at the moment. 

Anniebobs is 6 weeks along right now :dance: She has a thread called Anniebobs adventures in wonderland if you want to check it out.


----------



## celine

Yes i wanted to say anniebobs is preggo and looks like its a sticky fx! 
I have a friend due last week, she still hant had the baby, im feeling vulnerable as i dont want her to have this baby on my 2nd edd this thurs...

Tx for lettng me stick around :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww I'm so pleased for anniebobs. If you remember we got our bfps the same day but she had a chemical and then couldn't try for months :( so hope this one sticks. My OH always says life is a bit like a game of snakes and ladders so you should never compare yourself to other people. This is a really good example xx 
I'm sad about garfie though. I'd so love her to get her bfp but everything ses against her :(

Celine I totally get about your friend; maybe you could celebrate your angels due date. I think you really need to mark it somehow if you can. Take the family out for ice cream 
Or go and buy a plant for the garden or just something xx

How's everyone else doing this morning? I'm up with dd watching the gruffalo for the millionth time this weekend! By next week she'll have all the words memorised :)


----------



## Munchkin30

What do you think are the chances of getting AF without oving this month? I'm on cd30 today and I'd so love this cycle to be over :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Ok ladies, in the latest installment of "stuff munchkin's peed on today", here are my latest opks, all done with fmu...



The one on the right is today's. Thoughts please? Xx


----------



## tommyg

I'd say your are gearing up to ovulate. I class cycles from 4-12 weeks as normal but never have cycles without ovulating.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Munchkin!! Your body is amazing! I agree you're going to ovulate soon. Good luck if you have decided to try! 

As for me, started taking 100mg b vit complex today so looking forward to seeing my wee turn neon yellow. Will add a while new element of excitement to weeing in a plastic cup and dipping sticks in this month.


----------



## tommyg

Yellow wee is wonderful if it goes too pale I know I've forgotten to take my multi vits.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha that's always a handy reminder tommy! Welcome by the way, sorry I didn't say that yesterday been on my phone so harder to reply to all the posts. 

Wee watch update: no change yet


----------



## Munchkin30

Love wee watch update mrs w :) I've been taking so many vits for so long I've forgotten what my wee really looks like! 

I'm still undecided whether to try. I might need to make my mind up ASAP! We've still not DTD since Rowan's birth so I've got no chance at the mo. I think I'll let you ladies decide!

Arguments to try - 
Could get a bfp and that would be ace, I'd be at least 4 weeks more pregnant than if I waited til next month.
I don't want to miss an egg - I've had a go at every egg since October 2012.
I will get the excitement of the 2 week wait again and have hope.
Might have a higher chance of a bfp straight after mc?? 
No evidence of increased chance of mc by getting bfp straight away. 

Arguments against trying - 
After a 21 week loss I should give my body a chance to heal and get back to normal. 
Will have to persuade oh - shouldn't be too hard, I can just confuse him! But we had said we wouldn't try this cycle. 
If we leave it another month all of my good works like exercise, healthy eating, vits for me and oh will have a chance to do some good. 
It's probably pointless because my Lp last time after mc was only 11 days. 
Not sure I can mentally deal with the 2ww and the dissapointment. 
After 2 babies with chromosomal problems, I should give the next one every chance I can. 
If I did have a mc, would I always wonder??
Won't get chance to have many 'try's' anyway and ohs men might not be that fresh as we haven't DTD for weeks! Could that cause abnormalities?? 

So ladies, cast your votes now! To try or not to try?!?


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh maybe got excited over nothing. Just did another opk and it's very negative!!


----------



## tommyg

Munchin I'd maybe leave TTC for a couple of months to give your body time to recover and give to time emotionally to be ready to face another BFN. 
Your body will ovulate when it's ready but you have to be sure your mind is ready too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Having read your list munchkin, you have more on the 'wait for next month' list so I'm voting don't try this month. 

However ultimately you have to go with your heart. I don't think there's any harm in trying, it's just as you said your lp was short after an earlier loss and its just so stressful wondering every day if the spotting is early af or implantation etc. 

How about you ntnp this month, dtd if the mood takes you but no pressure and don't track anything, just wait for af and then try officially next month. If it happens it was meant to be!

I know I couldn't have waited tho so I wouldn't blame you for wanting to go for it. 

Good luck and for what it's worth I don't think there's a right or wrong decision here, just whatever is best for you :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm slightly veering to thinking you should try next month. Your arguments for that are much stronger and a new cycle will be a new start. I think NTNP is a good compromise. Take the time to be intimate with your OH without the pressure to give you both a chance to emotionally heal, but maybe don't worry about preventing.


----------



## slg76

I don't think there is any harm in trying this month. OH's sperm stay fresh :) If your body isn't ready to be pregnant you just won't get pregnant/implant. BUT, you have to be up for it emotionally too. A month isn't long to wait and maybe you need these few weeks to heal emotionally and get ready to "move on" from Rowan's pregnancy to a new one. Go with your heart and it will be the right decision :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. Although it pains me to say it i know you're all right. THere was no way i'd have waited last time, and if this had been a first tri loss i would still be trying this month, but i know in my heart my body needs a bit more time and i need a bit of time not getting stressed about TTC. Right now i'll be really happy just to ov, get a half decent LP and start a fresh with a new cycle. I can carry on with my good work exercising and taking vits and the magic royal jelly! And of course some wine for a few more weeks :)

I WILL be trying next cycle though, i can't wait any longer. Thanks all xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill drink to that :wine: 

I think it's the best decision and a month isn't long at all x


----------



## slg76

I bet you feel better for having made a decision. You will be trying and in the tww before you know it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies xx how's everyone's day gone? Charlotte has a stinky cold but she's been at nursery as I was working. She often doesn't have a nap at nursery so she falls asleep in the car on the way back! When I went to get her she was in a disposable nappy because there weren't any cloth nappy liners in her bag, she doesn't really need them all the time so it's a bit annoying! Need to order some liners anyway. I've also been in touch with a couple of acupuncture places but neither have got back to me yet.


----------



## tommyg

Hiya Hope you get her down ok tonight. Normally if DS falls asleep in the car he is a nightmare to get to bed later, he's been in the process of dropping the nap for ages. 
My day hasn't been too bad but it hasn't stopped raining all day.


----------



## Munchkin30

I put her straight to bed! I managed to change her pyjama bottoms but she's still in her top from nursery, but if I'd let her wake up she'd have been up til midnight xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bless her!! Freya usually goes down to bed no problem after milk and books but the last two nights she doesn't want to get into her cot, stands up and cries and screams. Anyone experienced this? It's hard, I hate leaving her and worry something's wrong so Ive been cuddling her but also don't want this to become a habit? She has been poorly and is currently on antibiotics for a nasty skin infection around her eye. 

I've also got a horrible tickly cough, so not the best day but not bad either! Got back on slimming world after being bad at the weekend. Also AF is so so heavy this cycle, I haven't had a period like this for years!! Tmi but I'm soaking through my tampons, it's unheard of for me. I said to slg, I think it's the acupuncture as he's been doing a lot of blood nourishing. It's clearly worked. Obviously I'm upset I'm not pregnant but this af has made me feel very healthy, as though nothing has been quite right for a while. I feel fertile?! I don't know if that makes any sense?!!! 

Anyway, sorry to drone on. Night ladies xxx


----------



## celine

Mrs w that makes loads of sense, like is anything was prohibiting you from catching a great egg, its all out now and you are ready for a fresh start?

As for dd and the nights im no help :( my dd wrnt thru such an aweful phase and just gave up her nap after 2,5 (which i know is average but ds napped til he was 4) and she is a right cranky cow some evenings. But, bedtime routine doesnt even take 5 mins and she willingly goes towards her bed while saying "i not tired mummy" . For real that is our ritual, as i change her into her night nappy (its a mega cloth one so she knows its a night one) and into pjs she lays there and says how untired she is...

Sorry for the waffling! Munchkin i was going to agree with slg (i think) that if your body is ready you might catch that egg but you also need to be enotionally ready for it, you havent just had a loss, youve given birth in the last four weeks, although i am so amazed at your dedication to ypur health and gym etc. Maybe you would feel better waiting knowing you are literally in the healthiest time of your life and also after the pm results?


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w we've had total nightmares with my dd! She's always been a night owl, when she was tiny I struggled to get her down before 2am, we slowly eaked it down to 9 then 7.30 but she still fought it, then at about 15 months she screamed every time I put her in her cot. It was like she was scared of it. Oh had to spend hours stroking her head til she'd go to sleep. I tried co sleeping, letting her stay up, singing, rocking, trips in the car, nothing got her to sleep and she was so tired and unhappy. Then she started doing the same for naps and my childminder eventuslly said she'd let her cry for 10 minutes (I suspect it was longer than that!!) and she'd gone to sleep. After lots of people telling me to let her cry and me refusing for months I decided I had to capitalise on it and let her cry. The first night I hoovered the whole house, then we shut ourselves in the kitchen watching the lights on the monitor go up and down she eventually went to sleep after 40 minutes. The next night it was 20 then I went out for the evening because I couldn't cope and oh said it was about 15 then she didn't cry at all, just babbled and played happily with her toys in bed! I hated doing it and refused to for her whole life but I'm glad we did it when we did. She's extremely strong minded and has a temper and she was just angry at us for making her go to bed so we had to make our point that she HAD to stay in bed, otherwise she'd have been exhausted. 

All children are different though so follow your instincts, if she wants to stay up and you're both happy, go with it. It's just a phase!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w I also know what you mean about the heavy AF. It's sometimes very cleansing and maybe there was something physically or hormonally still hanging around that needed flushing out?? If it's making you feel better then it's probably doing you good :) it might be a good idea to boost your iron reserves though, I love spatone and it's very safe during pregnancy too. 

Thanks celine. You know how I feel about the whole being ready emotionally thing! I feel ready emotionally to be pregnant again, I can deal with the grief whilst I'm pregnant please! But I'm not sure I'm ready yet for a 2ww and the dissapointment. I think the next AF will be traumatic anyway, realising I'm really not pregnant anymore, without dealing with the hope and then trauma of the bfn. I also think my next baby deserves the best start possible and starting it's life in a uterus that's not at it's best is not the best for the baby. If I was 12 weeks or less id be trying but I know how much my uterus had grown and it's a much bigger upheaval this time x


----------



## Munchkin30

AFM I 'feel' like I could be oving, wierd twinges and lots of mucous and boob pain, but my opks yesterday were all negative and thus mornings was fainter than yesterday so goodness knows what's going on.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w have you ordered the royal jelly yet? I've been having the most yummy smoothies for breakfast with the royal jelly in. I put a banana and some blueberrys and raspberrys and oats and oat milk (normal would be fine!) and the royal jelly in a pint glass and whiz it up with a stick blender in the glass and voila!! Yummy scrummy xx


----------



## celine

I think girls are way more stubborn than boys, with my dd i did succumb to cio as well, she was 14m and i was still up 3-4 times a night...i was shattered some mornings and my ds only slept thru at 14m on his own though and i remember with him the wakings getting fewer etc but with dd it wasnt, so it was long and painful...but we did it too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh we did cc with her at 6 months and it ended as CIO because she got worse if we went in. She's 20 months now and has happily gone to bed every night since then! I'm worried she's scared or something but yeh last night in the end after a lot if stories and cuddles I had to leave her to cry :-( hate it. 

I'm hoping this heavy af is a good sign for me, it certainly feels 'healthier' and more normal than the light nasty browny afs I was having. I've got acupuncture tonight so ill mention it to him. 

I haven't ordered the royal jelly yet. I started worrying that I was trying too much at once what with the vitex, starflower, vit b complex etc. I do like the sound of it though. 

Wee watch - no change. Very disappointing!! I guess it takes a while to build up? I'm taking 100mg, way more than my body needs although its a time release one. 

Munchkin thinking of your bfp as your next baby is a great way to think of it and that ttc next month gives them the best start. It's true and it makes it feel like a very good, very real reason. Well thought! I hope you are oving so that af will be here shortly and you can ttc officially! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w xx glad you're feeling better and AF is going ok! I've got an appointment with an acupuncturist on Thursday for a consultation, I'm a but scared, not sure what to tell her really! 

Can't wait to be able to ttc properly. Come on ov or AF!!


----------



## loribelle

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been missing for the past few days. We're having some building work done on our house and we had to get it ready for that.
I was all set to start taking maca but my acupuncturist suggested that I should try to keep things simple for a few months. I'm really annoyed with my body. I started spotting on Saturday as I told you. Some spotting on Sunday and then it just totally stopped. I haven't taken a hpt yet as a I don't feel pregnant and b I don't think I could cope with the disappointment of a bfn. I'm just kind of in limbo. I might test tomorrow as I should be 12-13dpi then so whatever the result it's likely to be accurate.
Why do our bodies mess us about?
What does royal jelly do?
L x


----------



## slg76

good luck with acupuncture Munchkin. I think you will love it. You could ask him/her to put one needle in your arm or something just so you can feel what it's like :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks sig x I have a tattoo and have had 9 holes in my ears, one in my nose my belly button and my tongue!! I'm not too bothered about needles :haha: what do I tell her? I want to tell her about the losses but so she knows it wasn't hormonal imbalance that caused them, and both had to be induced. Do I tell her the supplements I'm taking? That I'll soon be ttc again? That I don't think I've ov'd yet? The grief/stress? Which bits are relevant? 

Loribelle all 3 times I've been pregnant I've not felt pregnant. I generally feel more pregnant when AF is on her way!! Was the dpi a typo?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry sig that sounded a bit rubbish. It's a good idea to get them to put a needle in my arm, so I know what to expect, even though I'm not scared. Xx


----------



## celine

I think def mention "why" you want the accupuncture, i personally would mention the losses, that its been a huge emotional time on your life and that you are ttc again soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I must admit I haven't mentioned the supplements I'm taking incase he tells me not to! Silly really as there could be a good reason not to but until I saw the difference the blood nourishing made to my af I wasn't 100% convinced acupuncture would work so wanted to try supplements too. 

You will probably find they will ask you ALOT of questions munchkin! My acupuncturist knows everything about me haha! It's abit like therapy lol. I'd tell yours about the losses and say you want to ensure all is well balanced ready to ttc again and see what they ask. They will probably delve into your past cycles, the losses and everything. 

Good luck, don't be nervous it's really worthwhile. Let us know how it goes! I'm off into my appointment now!!! X


----------



## slg76

well you definitely are not afraid of needles, munchkin! :haha: A lot of people avoid acupuncture for that reason but they are so teeny tiny that they are barely a needle. 

I would tell about the losses and that you are ready to ttc. I'm sure he/she will ask tons of questions about your cycle. Once you get the ball rolling they should ask questions to get the info they want. 

Went to a very nice 2 y/o birthday party this morning. Now Emily is having a tea party with her princess dolls. I'm debating if she needs a nap but think I will opt for an early bedtime instead....because I love early bedtime nights :) Gives me time to unwind and catch up on my tv shows.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies x hope your appointment went well. 

Sig that sounds lovely, I love having a girl! I think if I'd just got boys I'd feel like I really missed out on all the girly tea party stuff and dressing up etc. Although I'm sure if I had a boy I'd feel the same but I never wanted just boys so I'm a lucky mummy! 

Today on "what munchkins peed on" we're getting closer!



Usually I have a fade in pattern and early in the month there's barely a second line but this month it's going up and down, I'm sure there's not enough Hcg to be affecting it but I think my body's having a go at oving but not quite getting there. I'll test again at work and hopefully it'll get stronger or positive. This ones a bit stronger than 2 days ago so fingers crossed! I am still spotting a bit though but it's mainly beige mucous (tmi :wacko:) 

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

My first cycle after my mc was similar munchkin with lines fading in and out on opks a few times. I guess it is the hormones trying to regulate themselves and gearing up to ov. Hopefully this is it for you.

Day off for me and my little girly today so we are off to the library for singing and stories with a friend. I also love having a girl. I love the gorgeous clothes and all of the girl toys!! 

Still got a really annoying tickly cough that I can't shift, annoying!! My af is pretty much gone now. I have been totally amazed by the difference in this months af and I'm certain it's done to the acupuncture, pretty fantastic. I was a bit disappointed last night as when I told my acupuncturist how disappointed I was to be on cycle day 4 he seemed shocked that we were expecting to be pregnant so soon. I know I'd told him we were already ttc. He said it was still very early after my loss (not really, it was early January?!!) and it can take a while. 

Positives for not being pregnant this month.......
1) can drink wine and eat what I like, whilst not feeling ill over Easter
2) a January baby would be more practical than December as I'd like a vbac and we don't have friends or family nearby to have Freya when I go into labour so ideally didn't want them to drop everything and come down over Xmas
3) I can go to the in laws this Christmas as planned rather than be heavily pregnant, over due, in hospital or at home with a very newly born

Right, off for breakfast now. Happy Wednesday ladies xx


----------



## Button#

Morning ladies! We're off to see some friends today at their new house.

I would live a girl next but I'm so used to having a boy I don't know what I'd do with one.

I had a stark white hpt yesterday but still no positive OPK and I've been spotting since Saturday but that's because of my cervical abrasion. Annoying though.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w I think you're perfectly in your rights to expect to be preggers by now! I'm expecting a magic baby from the acupuncturist :haha: love your positives. I've got another one....
When we both get our bfps next month (which we will) we can be bump buddies! Hope singing was good. We should do more at the library. We used to do singing but stories would be great too! xx

Button go on show us your opk!

Tell me more about the cervical abrasion x


----------



## Munchkin30

Just did another opk, still not positive :( I'm getting the nearly positive lines with fmu so maybe it is left over hcg??


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had lines on my opks for the whole of my first cycle, it was so confusing so I understand how you feel. Once af comes you'll have a much better base to start from. Speaking of which I must order a load of new ic opks today! 

Yep I'm feeling pretty positive about this cycle, lets do it!! We should stay on the thread till we've all had our number 2s and chat on the journey! 

My hubby is having acupuncture started from next weekend too as my acupuncturist said they like to treat man & woman ideally in fertility cases. We can claim money back through work so it make sense to do it really. Feels kind of weird that some random man is helping us get pregnant by sticking his needles into our skin but there you go! If that's what it takes, I'm there!! 

It's a beautiful day!! We've been to singing and stories at the library, walked round the park, had our lunch and now thinking about going out for another walk! I love the spring and summer when the weathers nice. I'm hoping its nice for Easter so we can do some gardening and sit outside for a BBQ!


----------



## Munchkin30

That sounds lovely! It's gorgeous here too but I'm at work :( and we have no reporters so I'm putting a 3 hour show together on my own! Never mind, only another week here before I move on! It's interesting what you say about the acupuncture, the trouble is I don't think we have fertility issues other than my hirmones being cocked up after 2 pregnancys, which shouldn't really affect oh?? Of course id like to get pregnant quicker if it would help but we've got pregnant after 3, 5 and 3 cycles so I think that's pretty good. I'll see what she says x

I really wish something would just happen. I think I've just got to accept I've got no control over it and I'll get AF when I do. It's so hard though, I really need to feel like I'm doing something :(

I'm also having one of those days when everyone is pregnant or got a newborn. Had enough now!


----------



## Button#

Just got back from seeing my friends and one of them is 5 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, that was tough but I'm so happy for her. Just wish it was me too. 

I didn't take a pic of the OPK, I'll have to post one next time I do one. 

The cervical abrasion means I have uterus cells on the outside of my cervix or something like that. It's harmless but it means a lot of mid cycle bleeding especially after DTD. It's really annoying and some cycles I've had spotting from OV to AF. I'm taking B complex now just in case it's down to low progesterone as well.


----------



## Button#

Just for you Munchkin, today's negative OPK

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you button :) love stalking wee sticks! It looks very similar to mine. Perhaps we're on a race to ov now?!? I was saddened by your photo bucket link that your latest pics are your bfp ones :( I'm always sad when I see my bfp/scan pics on my phone :hug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh an ov race, how exciting!!! You can be cycle buddies once you are ttc x

Wee watch - yup, neon yellow!! Crazy x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh and I'm cd5 and af is gone!! 14 days to ov, woo hoo x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay mrs w, that will go so quickly. Don't know of it would be too much to see your actual neon wee?!? Cool though!


----------



## Future-Sailor

Hello ladies

Ive been stalking thid thread for a while and finally got thr courage to join in. 

Were also trying for baby no 2 since September.:so far no luck.

-I think my body is still trying to reset after being on the pill. 


This month had mid cycle bleeding...


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi future sailor. Glad you joined in!

Dd read me books for bed last night for the first time! She can't read of course but she describes the pictures and makes up text by mixing up parts of the books I read to her. So cute. She followed that u by being an absolute terror this afternoon. Can't wait to get her in bed and settle on the couch with a glass of wine. Hmmm, maybe ill just bring the bottle :haha:


----------



## Button#

I deleted all the BFP pics off my phone and I only use photobucket to put pics on here so I never really look at it. We definitely seem to be following the same pattern, I wonder if we will OV at the same time!

Mrs W- yay for neon yellow wee! I've got it too, makes me smile!

Hi future sailor.

Aw slg, I love it when Ashley reads his books. He's got such a fantastic memory and knows most of the words of his favourites. Love my little book worm.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi future sailor! Well done for joining x lovely to have you here. How old is your toddler? Do you know the cause of the bleeding or is it just the pill issues? When did u stop the pill? 

Sig that's lovely. My dd reads me stories sometimes, usually starts with 'once upon a time' and I gibberish from there on!

My opk was fainter again this morning and I'm still getting beige cm. so over this cycle now on cd33 :( 

Off to the acupuncturist today. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh I'm also doing this www.100happydays.com basically you post a pic of something that made you happy 100 days in a row. I'm doing it mainly on Facebook but I'll share with you lot too in the hope it'll make us all feel happier and more grateful for where we are in our lives now. 

Here's yesterday's happy thing. It was so sunny in town that I bought these fetching shades for £3 and they remind me summer's on it's way :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Munchkin good luck and enjoy your acupuncture, looking forward to hearing how it goes!! And thank you for the happy day pic, sunglasses and this lovely weather definitely make me smile!! 

Welcome sailor, sorry to hear you too are having issues conceiving, you are in good company here though! I'm taking supplements to help regulate my cycle, could you try that? 

Wee not so neon today. No idea what makes it come out more/less?!

Feeling rough, feel like I've got a cold now too and keep sneezing. It's ridiculous it's my third cold this year??? I'm worrying now that something is wrong!! 

Slg how cute is that, your little girl reading you a story! I'm so pleased my lo loves books and reading, I was a total book worm (I still love reading now) and I'd love her to be the same. She joined the library yesterday to get some more variety and man, libraries have gone modern! Extending books online, machines to check books in and out!!! Amazing!


----------



## slg76

I love your happy things, Munchkin.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks. The acupuncture lady was lovely. Talked about balance and blocks etc and I cried a bit talking about Rowan. I yea listed how much more grieving I need to do and how tense I am. I think she should really be able to help. We've got a proper 2 hr session on Good Friday. She didn't say I had to wait to ttc which I was worried about,
And sge says once I'm trying again she'll treat me in the 2ww as if I'm pregnant. She said she will also be able to help with stress when I'm pregnant. 
I then had a good training session at the gym and a good soak in the jacuzzi and sauna and steam rooms!

I've also realised the stress and worrying might be stopping my cycle getting back to normal and harm ttc. Other than what I'm doing I can't do anything to make AF come quicker, but stressing could make it come slower, so I'm going to do my best not to do opks and just try and chill. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh today's happy day thing!!



#100happydays Day 2. 

These are the trainers I bought from TK Maxx when I was a student. 
They're a bit old and grey but so comfy. 

After a year that's majorly taken it's toll on my physically and emotionally going to the gym is making me feel happier, healthier, stronger and more like me!


----------



## Button#

Sounds like a really good day munchkin. I'm giving up the OPKs until next cycle as well. They're all looking pretty much the same and I'm having loads of spotting. My spotting normally happens after OV so I feel like I've either already OV'd and just missed it or I'm not going to this cycle. I'll start next cycle fresh and do SMEP.


----------



## Munchkin30

Snap button! I'm getting bored of constant pinky brown mucous. I will also be kicking ass at smep next cycle! I'm not sure I even want to ov, it'd be nice to know my body had had a crack at it, but AF might come sooner if I don't x


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh quick game ladies - what's the cutest thing your lo did or said today?

My dd was eating dinner and suddenly shouted out "but it's five o clock in the morning!" Like we do when she tries to get up too early.

Biggest cringe moment - we drove past some peacocks, she asked what they were so I said "they're peacocks" and she shouted out "I like cocks"!! :dohh: I'm just waiting for her to come out with that at dinner at grandma and grandpas :wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha munchkin!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: I love that!! 

My dds cutest moment today was when I was running her bath. She kept running up and kissing me and then saying 'bye bye mummy, sleep tight!' Running off and coming back. Then she plonked herself down next to me and started singing. She sang a bit of twinkle twinkle and then started on wind the bobbin up..... So I joined in singing and she clapped and said 'good girl mummy!!!' I melted!!!! 

Then she had a tantrum if epic epic proportions and I've had to self anesthetise with white wine!!!!!!! 

Glad the acupuncture went well
Munchkin. Did she mention Chinese medicine doesn't recommend any alcohol?! 

Night xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

That's so cute mrs w! I think the poem about the girl with a curl is so very true of toddlers. When they're good they're very very good but when they're bad they're 'orrid! Charlotte has a proper curl in the middle of her forehead and she really can be 'orrid! 

I'm not happy about the no alcohol thing! I'm not drinking a lot but it's basically a glass a night at the moment! The acupuncture will have to be good to stop me drinking!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin, I'm so glad that you had a nice day and a good consultation with your acupuncturist. I can't wait to hear what you think of it once you've had a treatment. 

DD and I just walked to the park. She picked dandelion flowers on the way because "they are thirsty and I will give them some water". They are now soaking in a plastic cup on her bathroom counter. 

Last night I asked her to put her play fairies away for the night. she said, "oh, they stay awake...like a barracuda". Um......ok? Presumably hubby taught her what a barracuda is :rofl: 

Munchkin :rofl: about the peacocks! We are very honest with Emily and use the correct terms for body parts and such. My friends about fall over when they hear her say something like "my vagina hurts". Hey,....it is what it is!


----------



## slg76

by the way, I love that we can talk about our littles on this thread!! I usually don't bring up my DD because I know many women have trouble conceiving their first and aren't parents yet. Emily is my favorite thing to talk about though :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Sig I love those stories! I don't even know what a barracuda is?!? Your dd is a year and a quarter older than dd, I'm so looking forward to her being as random as that! Even now I live the tiny clues I get of what's going on in her crazy head!!

That's kind of why I started this thread. We are all defined by our toddlers and I feel bad moaning to people who aren't even mummies yet because we're so lucky. And I wanted somewhere we could be really positive about what we've already got xx


----------



## Munchkin30

How's everyone doing this morning? I managed not to pee on anything :happydance: 
Off to London to stay with my sis this weekend so looking forward to that, and it should take my mind off my never ending cycle! CD34 and counting.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Morning ladies! 

Just to say yes this is a lovely thread and I really enjoy being able to chatter about our little ones and their funny stories! But also to be ale to have a lighthearted moan and groan about their tantrums and things without feeling like we could be upsetting someone. I remember ttc for Freya and it was harder to relate to ladies who had already been through it all so I mainly stuck to ttc no 1.

Have a wonderful weekend in London munchkin, any plans with your sister while you are there? 

I'm trying to be more relaxed this cycle too. I am not temping yet, I will start around cd10, so next week. I found my 6am daily alarm was disrupting my sleep so much, I'm sleeping so well with out that on non work days! 

It looks nice and sunny out!! Got my bedroom curtains in the washing machine as they were getting a little spot of mildew on the back where the windows have condensation on. Later we are off out, I still meet my nct group on Fridays, I had a really good group and we get on so well. 3 are pregnant again so that's hard but they are wonderful friends. So this afternoon will consist of sitting outside in the garden eating and chatting with the Los running round! 

Tomorrow hubby and I and Freya are meeting friends for a late lunch, but other than that a chilled weekend. Need to mow the lawn and do some gardenIng, maybe dust the BBQ off to for the first time this year?!


----------



## celine

The cutest thng my ds ever said was when he burped and he came to tell me "i farted in my mouth mom"


----------



## Munchkin30

That's brilliant celine. Love it! 
Mrs w we're hopefully going to watch the marathon but she's got 2 children younger than Charlotte so we might get nowhere!! I've stressed myself out with temping too much. Especcially after ov. There's a thing on fertility friend where you can compare your chart to others and find out how many were bfp charts! It's lethal. I've banned myself from temping now. The first month I didn't was hard but you quickly get used to it.

The bereavement midwife got in touch today after I asked her when we could try and she said the consultant might want to send is for more blood tests after the postmortem t
Results but if we want to try again she advises waiting 1 or 2 normal periods. She also said I needed a check up with the gp 6 weeks post Partum. I'm 5 weeks on Sunday. Not sure I can be bothered though. I feel fine. Is there any point? X


----------



## Future-Sailor

Hello again :) 

My DD turned 3 in January. She is the best thing ever and I am very keen to get her a sibling :)

Not sure what the reason for the mid-cycle bleeding is...I've only had it once before back in December 2013.

I stopped taking the pill in September last year and we've been ttc since then. I got pregnant with my DD fairly quickly (within 3 months) so I was hoping the same would happen this time around but no such luck so far :(

I'm under a lot of stress at the moment with work and home commitments which I suspect doesn't help! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies :coolio:


----------



## Munchkin30

What a pain future sailor. It's so annoying. Have you had things like a smear test at the dr? I had a dodgy smear once, had simple drop in treatment and been fine every test for 10 years since! I did have mid cycle bleeding before and some brown blood too. Worth a check! 
I'm sure stress can stop us conceiving. This is partly why I'm trying the acupuncture. My life is lovely and not stressful but I often feel tense and stressed and I can't remember if it's ttc making me tense of stressed or being tensed and stressed stopping me conceiving but either way it can't do any harm to tackle it!?


----------



## Button#

I've resisted peeing on sticks today as well, we're so disciplined Munchkin!

We've had Ashley's two year review this morning, no concerns and he didn't get too freaked out which was nice. He had a mega tantrum when we got home though, but he was tired. 

Got a quiet one this weekend. Art class tomorrow morning then giving my house a good clean. 

Have fun at the marathon Munchkin, I'm not going anywhere near the centre that day!


----------



## Munchkin30

Whereabouts are you in London button? My sis lives in Wimbledon x


----------



## Button#

Crystal palace. My BIL used to live in Wimbledon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. How are we all? I'm down at my sisters and can't decide if AF is here or not. I'd been having pinky beige mucous when I wiped for a while but now there just seems to be more and it's proper red?? I've had to buy sanitary towels. I'm getting some cramps too but it could be from my gym session. I've just got more of an AF feeling, I'm bloated and a bit sort of stingy down there?? No boob pain though. It doesn't feel like normal AF by any means. What do you think?? I suspect I'll have to wait a few days to see if it turns into proper flow or dussapeared again. How do you know if it's definitely AF or not because I know the first one can be light x


----------



## Button#

Hmm I think you may have to just see how it goes. Sounds like it might be AF though. Exciting if it is, you'll be ready to try again.


----------



## Button#

I'm not spotting today which makes a nice change! Having a pretty chilled out day. 
How's the other side of London?


----------



## Mrs W 11

My first af was really light too so it could def be it, or could just be some pre af spotting? I had bright red spotting during cycle 2. It's such a tough time trying to figure out what's going on all the time, I hope you're having fun with your sister and able to take your mind off it a little. 

We went to a local farm today and met peppa pig! Freya was very excited but then went really shy when we met her! Then we had a late lunch with friends who totally spoilt her with a bunny, basket if Easter eggs and the most gorgeous clothes from white company. Chilling out on the sofa now with a wine!! 

Where in the midlands do you live munchkin? I live on the south coast now, but I'm from Oxford originally and also lived near Worcester for a while. I've moved around so many times!! 

I hope you're all having a lovely weekend. X


----------



## Button#

Sounds like a lovely day out mrs W.


----------



## slg76

sounds like a nice weekend for all. Munchkin, I think you will know in a couple days what is going on. Sounds to me like AF. 

My hubby came home last night! He has to leave again in a couple hours but it was great to see him. I went to a rowing class today. The nearby gym is just starting this class and today was the introduction. I think I'm really going to like it. I would just love to find an exercise class that I enjoy. 

Emily told me and Jeff last night that she loves us "all the way to the moon and all the way to Disneyland". LOL. That's a whole lot of love!! :thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I'm pretty sure this is AF now. Either that or it's a horrid trick of my hormones and I'm still miscarrying :( had a bit of bright red blood and also blood in the toilet this evening. Sorry for the tmi! Definitely different to the last month. I don't know what I'd count as cd1 though if it is. The first changes were yesterday evening and every trip to the loo today there's been blood but not much. I suppose we'll see what tomorrow brings. I've got a horrid feeling it'll taper off again and I'll be none the wiser!!


----------



## Button#

Slg - Emily sounds so cute! I used to do Zumba and body balance classes but that was a while ago now, haven't been to a gym since having Ashley!

Munchkin - I'd say it sounds like AF.


----------



## babyjan

I'm another Londoner lol... Live in west London


----------



## celine

Munchkin i hope so much this is af for you xxx


----------



## Button#

:hi: from the other side of London Babyjan!


----------



## babyjan

Is crystal palace near wembley? 

I actually grew up in north London and moved when I got married so north London is definitely my real home lol


----------



## Button#

It's south east London, complete opposite of Wembley!


----------



## babyjan

Lol silly me, I've never been there :dohh:


----------



## Munchkin30

Well the marathon was great, we didn't see the guy we knew who was running but it was a brilliAnt atmosphere and lovely weather! My dd was a bit of a pain, wanting to run off everywhere, but I think she was tired because she was asleep on oh most of the way back! 

AFM I'm back to the lovely beige mucous again so looks like a false alarm. I'm still getting slight cramps but not much. Just wish something would happen now!


----------



## Button#

Oh how annoying Munchkin. Hopefully it's getting ready to start.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hello ladies, mind if I jump in? 

I've got a little boy, Xander, who's 28m & we've been ttc no2 since he was born pretty much. I did get pregnant last February but miscarried in April. It took is just under three years to conceive our son so not expecting anything to happen soon, but there's always room to be hopeful


----------



## Button#

Hi lil_pixie. What are you up to this weekend? 

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi lil pixie, welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss. The thing with life is, just when we think we know what's going to happen, life surprises us, so you never know, just when you are expecting it to take a while to conceive you might get that bfp really quick!! 

On a similar note I had a good chuckle to myself this morning when I realised i needed to buy more pregnacare conception today. Obviously in November/December being pregnant I was taking pregnacare. After my mc I went to buy pregnacare conception to help prepare my body and it was buy 2 get the 3rd free. I thought to myself well ill be pregnant by the end of January so if Ill only need one conception and bought the pregnancy vitamins for the other two :rofl: slightly confident, I had no idea!! I got pregnant first time with my dd and mmc baby so I didn't realise how hard this would be. Every month I've trooped off to the shops for more pregnacare conception!! 

Anyway.... Munchkin sorry your cycle is being so confusing. What cd are you on if you count Rowans birth as cd1? It's still early days after her birth so try not to put too much pressure on yourself if you can, but I know that's easier said than done. During cycle 2 after my loss I bled during ovulation so maybe that's what is happening to you? I think it takes the hormones a while to rebalance. If you think, we probably had a bit of on and off bleeding after the birth of our dds but we didn't really analyse it then quite so much. I hope your af comes very soon.

Has everyone had a nice weekend? We got Freya a sun hat and some new sandals today. Then we sat in the garden and played and we've skyped both sets of grandparents. Lush weather, it's been lovely!! Don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## Button#

We've had a nice weekend thank you. Ashley has been out and about with OH while I've got some cleaning done and I had a lovely morning at my art class yesterday, very therapeutic.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We've had a wonderful but super busy weekend, we've visited my nan on her birthday, been to see Xander's grandma and family who are visiting from London and today we've been to a birthday party at a farm which was amazing. Xander stroked/held everything that came near him, had a tractor ride and rode on a donkey without any help from us :cloud9: 

We also had our first real head bump which resulted in a massive egg and a giant bruise right in the middle of his forhead. I've literally never seen anything swell that much or that quickly ever. Xander was over it in five minutes but now keeps telling everyone daddy did it :dohh: 

My cycles returned to normal right away after Xander but I didn't get my period back for 8m. after my mc they were in a complete tizz wazz for ages. I hope things sort out for you soon munchkin


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey lil pixie! I know a few women who really struggling concieving their first but fell right away the second so i really believe fertility (or luck!) can change over time.

Mrs W i take the pregnacare and i put them on my amazon subscribe order so i can cancel or change them when i need to! How annoying, i know how you feel.

I'm now on CD37 but i'm getting more red today, overnight had fair bit and today it's red every time but again not much. I don't know what's going on. I might treat sat as CD1 but not do my fertility monitor this month, just opks and only really 'try' when i get a positive. I don't think smep will work either because i don't really know if i'm at the start or the end of a cycle or what! Grrr so confusing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I haven't heard of an amazon subscribe list munchkin, ill have to check that out. 

To be honest this sounds like your af to me, maybe just a lighter version as your hormones sort themselves out. I agree I'd track with opks and bd when you get a + for this cycle unless you feel like doing it any other times. I'm cd10 today so we will need to get on the dtd train this week. 

We are at the in laws this wkend for Easter over my fertile period, awkward!! Not just the dtd at their house but also taking my wee cup and opks along!!! They were pretty gutted and devastated about our mc and can't wait for another grand baby so they know we are ttc but even so! I'd rather do it in the privacy of my own home! 

What's everyone else doing at Easter? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh also when we got home tonight I ran up to get changed so Freya and I could go out for a walk and enjoy the sunshine. As I got changed I could hear her shouting 'mummy, glasses, ferret, mummy, glasses, ferret'. 

When I came down my sunglasses were in 3 pieces. Turns out ferret was threw it!! Oh good!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

If you subscribe to a few things you get a discount, I get 15% off. I think I currently get my vits, ohs vits, iron, mouthwash and charlottes favourite Ella's kitchen pouches. Worth doing! It's always awkward ttc with other people in the house, and the pressure is hard work!! I'm sure this is AF now, i had a good load of blood earlier and some clots etc (the things we talk about on here!!) it's not normal though and I know this whole cycle won't be normal. My me said last time to wait 2 afs and now I see why, I won't be waiting though!!


----------



## celine

Ow munchkin amazing that this is af! What day are you counting for cd1? Your cycle after the mmc took ages and looks like your body will sort itself out faster this time.

Mrs w you gotta do what you gotta do hehe, now i have to agree it will be awkward but sneaky can be fun too right? Well i gooe you get your easter bunny ;)

My hubby has his birthday 22nd so hoping to do something with him...he is a workaholic of note so i never see him! This does lead to many fights tho as im always with the kids and dd has been acting up a storm lately with tabtrums and especially bedtime shenanigans :( in fact last night ahe totally "played me" i was so worried, hubby was at work googling ear infections wtx but truth was she just flipped out when i left her, so three hours of lying next to her in my bed with her giggling away i realized she was playing me and literally threw her in bed shut the door and ran! She then went all excorsit on me and threw stuff around her room and unplugged everything and found out that she could open her door! I then stomped in and somwthing came over her and she ran to her bed! I plugged everything back in, said goodnight and she slept thru til 3:30 &5:30( i ignored her those times and after a two min whinge she slept on)

Urgh the terrible twos are kicking my butt right now! She is so stubborn! Sorry for the off topic rant!


----------



## Button#

Ooh mrs W that is awkward! 

Glad things are moving along for you Munchkin.

I'm not doing anything special over Easter. It'll be nice having two against one for an extra couple of days. LO is being a nightmare with his teeth. Part of me thinks oh no when we do have number 2 that's a whole new set of teeth that have to come through!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine, I love the terrible twos! They're hilarious! Not. I do tend to laugh at Charlotte when she's having tantrums, and she's really good at them! They're also so good at pretending to be dying when they're not... it must be hard having your oh so busy, being at home with little ones is brilliant but such hard work. It's far easier being at work a few days a week. My oh works funny hours, he can be at home a lot or not here at all, but when he's home he's often 'working'. He is self employed so Has lots of paperwork to do by the also hides in his office a lot! I'd get really fed up if he was just gone all day every day, I enjoy the variety. He's off tidal so we're going shopping and then seeing his parents to ask about childcare when I move to bham next week (talk about last minute!!) 

Not sure what cd to call this. My first red blood was Friday night with on off red through sat and sun and had more blood yesterday and today, moments of medium but mostly light. Certainly not soaking through a pad in a day. What do you all think?


----------



## celine

Maybe Sat as cd1? 

Oh my bad mummy moment today...i relented and took dd to the doc, hoping to prove dh wrong that she doesnt have an ear infection, only to be told....she has pneurmonia! On antibiotics now and i feel like the worlds unfittest mum urgh!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin: I would call Friday CD1. Yay!

Celine: Hang in there! Terrible 2s make for funny stories but I know it's not funny at the time. 

DD is 3 1/2. She does have a little cold right now but she is quite the drama queen when she's sick. Lots of crying and flailing about. Tonight she was holding her throat and saying in her best sick voice "I can't breathe!". Hubby was listening in over the phone and I think he was about to call an ambulance. She was just being dramatic :growlmad: She says "nothing will help and I'll have a sniffle forever!!!!!!" Ay, I hate it when she's sick!


----------



## celine

Lol at ur hubby ready to call an am ulance


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Slg I think that's the most adorable thing I've ever heard :haha: 

Xander is such a trooper when he's sick but I never know what to do with him! I used to trust that he was fine if he acts fine but he's been hospitalised with his breathing three times now and every time he's been happy as can be :dohh: this weekend he ran head first into a doorframe, his little forehead was huge and tuned purple and I still couldn't get him to sit down. 

:hugs: Celine, the moments when they're very two are hilarious when they're over but I know how frustrating it is at the time. Xander is still in his cot and I'm literally dreading moving him to a bed! I might keep him in it till its time for uni :haha: 

I so desperately want to take Xander to the beach over the easter weekend. It's still pretty cold though :-/


----------



## Button#

Celine I hope she feels better soon.

Ashley is just starting his terrible twos, everything is "no". Last couple of days have been awful with his teething. Just hope he has a long nap today.

Munchkin- I would count Friday as CD1 so that you start doing OPKs earlier and you won't miss your surge. If you get your BFP this cycle (and I really hope you do) then a couple of days out won't make a huge difference.


----------



## slg76

pixie.... sounds like you have a rough and tumble boy on your hands. Maybe he could send a little toughness our way and things will even out. :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:haha: I think it's because his daddy is so clumsy, poor bugger is constantly in the wars. We've just had the same conversation 5 times in a row about why we don't cuddle bumble bees - he's leaning towards it being worth the risk I think :dohh:


----------



## celine

Lil_Pixie said:


> :haha: I think it's because his daddy is so clumsy, poor bugger is constantly in the wars. We've just had the same conversation 5 times in a row about why we don't cuddle bumble bees - he's leaning towards it being worth the risk I think :dohh:

Lol! My son once nagged atme so hard about wanting a dip dip egg (boiled egg with soldiers) and i kept explaining i needed to cook it a little bit and would get so mad at how im not supposed to cook it that one day i said fine and pit the raw egg in front of him. He was two. He ate the whole damn thing. I felt ill. Urghhh!

And i agree dont be rushing the bed thing! We took the side bit off my sons cot at 2,5 years and he was so funny he would stand in his cot and call us to take him out..he took a while to reaize it was "open", then at age three we gave him our old double bed and now at 4,5 he got a half double bunk thing. Now dd we thought tge cot was getting small for her at 2,5 and went and got her a toddler bed....she is still sleeping badly!


----------



## slg76

sometimes don't you wonder if the toddlers know something we don't? Maybe raw eggs are really good........um no...probably not :rofl: 

I finally got Emily to stop crying last last and I was rocking her in my lap. She was settling down and I thought she was falling asleep. She jumped up and out of my lap and said, "Mom, I CAN"T breath on you, you will get my cold"! Too smart for her own good!

A few minutes ago she ran up to me and said in her sniffly voice with a panicked look on her face, "I have a flu. It's even badder than yesterday". 

My girl is such a scardy cat that she wouldn't go anywhere near a bumble bee. She won't even touch ants. It's to be expected really since both her parents are bookworm intellectual types :)


----------



## slg76

Good news from me, my progesterone level came back at 7 which means I ovulated again this month. :dance: I think that makes 4 months in a row. Take that negative-nancy-fertility-doctor!! I think I'm 9 dpo today. Tick-tock tick-tock waiting to test :coffee: haha, not really, I already tested but of course it was negative.


----------



## Button#

Good news slg


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's really good news slg!! Bfp shouldn't be far off now, fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay good news sig. Still early days this month ;) I think I'm calling Saturday cd1 partly because I want to use my cbfm and I can only set it up to cd5 and I'll be cd5 tomorrow if I go by Saturday. Yay! I'm sure this cycle will be a total mess but it's nice to be 'somewhere' in a cycle!


----------



## celine

Lol slg ur dd sounds like my dd, a total drama queen hehe, and go you for ovukatng, although i did think " yeah right" when you first said you were 9dpo and hadnt tested haha.


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I hope your dd is a bit better. It reminds me of when my dd had been a total madam all weekend and I totally lost patience with her, sat her in a rocker in front of the telly. When I came back she'd been sick everywhere, I stripped her off and age was covered in chicken pox. Poor little bean. 

Sig any testing this morning??

I reset my Fertility monitor AGAIN today. I'm actually really peed off about it. It shows we really are back in miserable old ttc world :( CD5 and counting. Anybody got any positive thoughts for me this morning?? Xxx


----------



## Button#

I'm right there with you munchkin, AF showed this morning so I'm just a few days behind you. Let's think happy thoughts, we are in a fresh new cycle rather than wondering what on earth is going on after our mcs. Baby dust to both of us.


----------



## celine

Hmmm positive thoughts...i hate ttc and i hate first tri so i am not abundant n positive thoughts, i dont want to be one of those "oh pregnancy sucks its so heavy to walk move bla bla" because i know you would both give the world to be in those shoes.
Positive thoughts...fabber weather, getting preggo n the spring will be loverly, you will have a 2015 baby no doubt about that girls! Xxx

As for dd, erm we have both been up since freaking 3:30am and ive walked for ages with her in the buggy and that girl fights sleep like ive never known before!


----------



## Button#

Ooh celine that's tough. I think being heavily pregnant and being up since 3.30 you're fully entitled to say pregnancy sucks!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay for AF button! :happydance: I suspect this cycle will be a total mess for me so sure I'll ov late if at all. We'll start smep on Sunday so cd9 (mainly because we can't do 10 bc oh is away!)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay for the start of new cycles for both of you! What days do you usually ovulate? 

You are not far behind me (cd12) and I don't ovulate for another week so you might catch me up!! 

Here's to wine over Easter followed by early may bfps ladies xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! I usually ov cd15-17 but this AF has been so wierd I'm not expecting 'normal'. There will definitely be wine, not so positive about the bfp!


----------



## Button#

I told my OH to look up SMEP and he's marked CD8 in his diary with a smiley face! 

I normally OV cd16. I've looked up my due date if I catch this cycle and it'll mean a busy couple of months, Christmas then 2 weeks later my birthday, then 2 weeks later number 2's birthday then 2 weeks later Ashley's birthday!


----------



## slg76

button: so cute of your OH! Sounds like something mine would do :)


----------



## Button#

I'm not sure cute is the word! His response when I told him I was on CD1 was when do I get to do you then! It's all romance here!


----------



## slg76

button: :rofl: Yes, that's what my hubby would say too! TTC isn't the most romantic task is it? At least he's taking an interest and trying hard for the baby. My husband travels for work and if he isn't home for ovulation he will call in sick so he can be here to BD :haha: It makes me sad when I see women trying to hard to get pregnant who have OHs that aren't putting in any effort :growlmad:


----------



## Munchkin30

It's lovely having ohs that are so enthusiastic!! I do have to persuade my oh onto it sometimes, they don't get the importance of 'perfect' timing! Also he works silly hours sometimes and when he's working he's only got his mind on one thing!! 

Today my monitor asked for a stick and I got a high. I'm also still bleeding so god knows what's going on with my body. Time will tell!!


----------



## Button#

That is confusing munchkin


----------



## Munchkin30

I think that's why they say dont use it for a couple of cycles after mc but I've never listened to instructions! I'm sure I'm no where near ov bc my opks are barely showing a second line and both lines on the cbfm sticks are very faint. You get 2 strong lines for a peak. I'm probably just wasting a firtune on test sticks for nothing!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies how are you all on this lovely Good Friday? (Or Saturday if you're Celine :haha:) 

I'm not sure what we're doing today other than having my 2 hour acupuncture session later. I feel the urge to do lots of washing, and I need to sort out what would have been Rowan's room so my sisters little boy can sleep there tomorrow night. Yesterday was my last day in my current workplace, after having been there for about 16 months I didn't even tell anyone it was my last day. They'll eventually notice I'm not on the rota's anymore!! I'm looking forward to starting in Birmingham on Monday, although I still haven't sorted childcare and it's bank holiday Monday!

In 'what munchkins peed on' news my opk only has a vv faint second line and my cbfm stick has barely an lh line and the estrogen line is very faint too - from reading this could mean high estrogen?? It tends to get fainter closer to ov as the lh line gets darker. I feel like I need a biology doctorate to ttc!! I'm also still bleeding on cd7 so thus cycle is so far from normal it's not even funny!! 

I was watching a programme last night on adoption and one couple had had 2 boys taken from them for neglect and had had another girl. They looked like they were definitely both on something and I did think how the heck do they keep popping out lovely healthy baby's without even trying?? On the other hand the adoptive parents had fertility issues and couldn't even have 1 baby naturally.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me popping in?

We started TTC#2 in June 2013. I have had 3 miscarriages since then and we have just started testing for recurrent miscarriage. 

It's all so strange because our son was conceived NTNP and pregnancy was pretty much straight forward!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi brunette. So sorry for your losses :hugs: looking back it seems like no 1 was so easy wasn't it?!? We tried for 3 cycles and had a very easy straight forward pregnancy. It seemed hard at the time but in hindsight it was a piece of cake!! 

When were your losses? What tests are you having? Seems like you at least don't have a problem getting pregnant in the first place. Are you trying now or waiting for results? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We lost our first at 5+3 on 26th November, second at 4+2 on 27th January and our last loss was at 5+3 on 9th March. 

It's been a tough and heartbreaking journey. We sadly lost my husbands Nan last week too. Not sure how much we can take to be honest. 

We saw the Gynae Doctor on 21st March and had bloods done 3 days later, they are doing Karyotyping, Blood Clotting, Thyroid etc. Still waiting for those results. They should be back in the next 2-3 weeks. I've had progesterone checked at 8DPO and that was normal.


----------



## Button#

Hi brunettebimbo, sorry for your losses and sorry you're having a rough time. I hope the tests throw up something you can fix easily so you can get your rainbow.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi brunette, nice to see you here. I think I accidentally unsubscribed from a few threads on my phone as not seen you around for a while, how are you doing? This is a lovely thread, lots of nice chatter 

Munchkin sorry your cycle is being so confusing. I went thro the same thing after my mc and my af was long like yours too. It's so difficult. I really hope the acupuncture will help you to regulate your cycle but also it's really helped me relax. I was completely obsessed with getting pregnant quickly after my mc (not saying that you are at all) but now although i really want to be pregnant I'm more chilled about my cycles. I'm sure that's the acupuncture. I almost feel a bit numb about it and very calm. Let us know how your session goes!! 

We are going to the in laws for Easter. And over my fertile window so I don't know how much bding will get done in all honestly. I hope we don't miss it. Anyway half way there now, on the m4, such a waste of a beautiful day but there we go! We got up at 7am but everything seems to take us an age!! 

Have a lovely Easter everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Also munchkin I've been thinking alot on your husbands snakes and ladders analogy. It's really good and has honestly helped me a lot with the "not fair" thoughts. There are so many instances I can use it. So anyway I told husband about it and he thought for a minute and then said.... So after all our snakes we should be due some ladders soon right?! Ummm yes!! 

It hasn't been an easy start to the year, lost my beloved cat, our pregnancy, my gramp, and found out about my work friend being ip so very ill, hopefully ladders are due soon


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, please can I join too? 

I have had three early losses since Christmas all around 5 weeks. The last two have been back to back.... It's heartbreaking to get a BFP then for it to be taken away so cruelly a week later. It sucks :( 

It took us a MC and a year of TTC to get our little boy Harvey. This time round I'm conceiving every time we try but am having trouble sustaining a pregnancy. 

Brunette - So sorry for you losses. Your situation sounds very similar to mine. I've been referred for testing & had my bloods taken yesterday but don't get the results for another three months! Have decided to have a break this month to give my body a rest & then try again in May x


----------



## Button#

Hi Kate, sorry for your losses.


----------



## celine

Hi new ladies m so sorry for your losses :( havng so many losses over the festive season must of been aweful :(

I dont belong in this thread but ive been where you are and after two back to back losses im due my third at last. After two straight forward pregnancies it killed me inside last summer to lose :( i lost the first on my sons birthday..i dont even remember that day.

So im here to cheer you all on xxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Kate I'm so very sorry for your losses. It's crazy how our bodies change after a pregnancy. You can't guarantee anything! Sounds like you and brunette are having similar experiences. I don't know if I could do it but in your case I think a break might really help, pregnancy, however short, will be messing with your hormones and uterus and lining etc and maybe your body needs to get back to equilibrium if you've been pregnant every cycle? 

Mrs W yes I love the snakes and ladders analogy, and yes we're totally due some ladders now! I think the acupuncture will really help. We had a 2 hr session, the first hour was talking about anything and everything. I didn't know how much she needed to know but we basically went through the story of my life! I learnt a lot about how I only relax by escapism, ie reading, watching telly, driving, coming on here! And how I'm
Always living in the future. She says my problems are definitely mental not physycal which I agree with. She said something about my heart flow, I didn't quite get it! Then we had 45 minutes where she kept checking my pulse and them put needles in my legs and tummy and then give me an amazing neck massage. I felt much more relaxed and happier afterwards, although it could just be the massage! She also said red wine is very good for the blood and she thinks my blood needs nourishing because I don't eat much meat and all the bleeding I've had. So red wine it is ;) 

I told her I wanted to feel more relaxed about ttc and not so fixated and if I could get to where you are mrs w I'd be over the moon!! 

Hope you manage to get some BDing in over Easter! I'm technically meant to start BDing today for smep but I'm still bleeding so no chance! I think I'll wait until I start at least getting a faint line on the opks. I know thus cycle will be stupid long xx


----------



## Munchkin30

What's everyone up to this Easter weekend? Xx


----------



## Button#

I'm off shopping this afternoon by myself for a bit of retail therapy. Other than that just a relaxing one.


----------



## celine

Munchkn i love ur acupuncturist bring on the wine!

This weekend not much really, we took side wheels off ds bike so will attempt it later today. Im probably gong to drag my bottom out to the park with kids as hbby dong some house diy and since he is not the diy type...the kids are working on his nerves.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Huh!! All the work on blood nourishing my acu has done and he never mentioned red wine!! 

I'm at my in laws now, chilling out and hubby and I have a date night tonight!

Welcome katestar, I think I've seen you in various threads before, I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 

Button, retail therapy, bliss! Did you buy anything nice?


----------



## Button#

New bag, shoes, jeans, purse and clothes for OHs birthday (he hates clothes shopping so easy for me to buy him stuff for presents). I spent far too much and I'm very happy about it!


----------



## Button#

Are you going out somewhere nice for your date night mrs w?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sounds like heaven button! Glad you enjoyed it! 

My in laws live in Swansea so we are going out for dinner. There's a nice brasserie type restaurant, really chilled out vibe and you choose your meat/ fish from a central island and then it's cooked and bought to your table which is cool. It will be nice to spend some time together and chat. X


----------



## Button#

That sounds lovely mrs w, hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've conceived twice when I've had red wine around O! Could be coincidence though!


----------



## celine

Mrs w you and dh should totally check yourselves into a hotel for the hour after your date night! Teehee


----------



## Munchkin30

I agree celine :) and yes red wine is definitely the way forward! At the rate I'm going I'll conceive triplets ;) we got an evening out last night because my sis is up, I drank a bit too much so I've got a day of Easter celebrations with a fuzzy head. Oops. And we dudbt get any BDing in because I'm still bleeding. Joys!! 
Happy Easter all!! X


----------



## dlj2

Just an update from me, I have got my BFP! Absolutely over the moon. So I'm proof with long long term ttc problems with my first (4years) my second was very quick and easy. Xxx


----------



## Button#

Congrats dlj2


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant. Well done dlj2. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## slg76

Congratulations! So happy it was easier than you expected.


----------



## celine

Congratulations! And heres to many more bfps in this thread xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats dlj2, lovely news. 

We had a lovely date night, lovely Easter wkend and now back in the traffic jams crawling all the way home, boo!! 

We haven't dtd much, we did this morning but that's all. Think I will ov tomorrow, had a pos opk this morning and a temp drop so expecting another drop tomorrow and rise the day after. I don't know why but I don't feel hopefully at all this cycle, which is partly why I haven't been dtd as much as I normally would. Weird. 

Acupuncture again tomorrow, yippee.


----------



## Button#

We realised last night that on CD14 I'll have my brother and his girlfriend staying over night. We'll just have to be quiet, I'm not missing out that day. Last BFP we DTD on CD14 and 15.


----------



## Foogirl

I dreamt I got a BFP last night. Ick. But on the other hand I also dreamt I was being chased by the Mafia and the police. So was still glad to wake up.


----------



## Button#

I dreamt I was in Disneyland so I wasn't glad to wake up, especially as it was 5am and Ashley was shouting for me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Munchkin30 (use of full name!) I blame you and your acupuncturist entirely :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok ladies..... Can we have a vote please. I have been very laid back this cycle and I'm sure it's down to my acu. I had a positive opk this morning and my temp dipped this morning. At a guess I'd say ill have another temp dip and ovulate tomorrow, possibly the day after. 

Dh and I haven't really dtd all week due to one thing or another, including being knackered and a squeaky bed right next to his parents room!! We dtd this morning. Should we dtd tonight, tomorrow morning or wait until tomorrow night. Normally I'd just wait but be use we haven't dtd for a while I don't know how good the spermies would have been? 

So decide my fate.........!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've fallen pregnant the months I've had loads of sex :lol:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill take that vote as all 3?! Hubby will be knackered!!


----------



## celine

If i had to choose 1 id say do the morning, then you have had 24 hours between so good enough odds?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm saying in the morning too mrs w. Spermies need 24 hours to regenerate, and they're meant to be livelier in the morning!!

I'm happy to take the blame for the vino. Drink away, it's good for the blood!

Button what a pain, but a naughty quick could be lots of fun ;) 

Celine hallelujah to that! 

AFM I have a very faint second line on the opk at last but I'm STILL bleeding! It's cd10 now and that's not including the Friday night when it started. It's not super heavy but it's definitely more than spotting, proper bright red. I'd love to start BDing but I can't face the washing :haha: I usually ov cd15-17 but who knows what'll happen this month. Can you get pregnant whilst bleeding? Will it kill the spermies?? Will my body hold off ov until it's stopped? Will there be enough time for the lining to build up again? Should I see the dr? X


----------



## slg76

MrsW: I also agree that about 24 hours between BDs is good. I think sperm are "fresh" even if you haven't BDed in a while. I think they get old and die off and the body generates more even if you never release the old ones. 

Munchkin: I would guess that you won't O until after you stop bleeding. It's technically possible to get pregnant while you are bleeding but it's rare. I don't think the blood will kill the sperm but I think they will have more of an uphill battle than usual because everything else is flowing downward.


----------



## JASMAK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ok ladies..... Can we have a vote please. I have been very laid back this cycle and I'm sure it's down to my acu. I had a positive opk this morning and my temp dipped this morning. At a guess I'd say ill have another temp dip and ovulate tomorrow, possibly the day after.
> 
> Dh and I haven't really dtd all week due to one thing or another, including being knackered and a squeaky bed right next to his parents room!! We dtd this morning. Should we dtd tonight, tomorrow morning or wait until tomorrow night. Normally I'd just wait but be use we haven't dtd for a while I don't know how good the spermies would have been?
> 
> So decide my fate.........!! X

When we were receiving fertility treatments, we were advised to dtd every night, and for him to, ahem, dtd solo everyday. Apparemtly it makes better soerm! Who knew!


----------



## Button#

I vote morning mrs w.

Munchkin that is annoying. I have no idea about getting pregnant or ovulating while bleeding but I hope it stops for you soon.


----------



## celine

Munchkin our old ttcal friend garfie had some good news this easter :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

So we didn't dtd last night or this morning.... I'm so relaxed I didn't know what cd I was on!! I usually ov cd19 and I'm only 18 today. Opk was the most positive I've ever had last night, much darker than control so I think ill ov tomorrow and will dtd tonight. 

Munchkin I had a cycle (cycle 2 after mc) where I bled/ spotted on/off all cycle long including through ov and from 4dpo. I wondered the same thing. I didn't get preg obviously but I did ovulate. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Mrs W!

I've got lots of watery/EWCM today and crampy on the right hand side. Hoping I'm gearing for early O!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine that's amazing news. I'll PM her. I'll be keeping everything crossed this is her rainbow baby. I really worried she might never make it. 

Mrs w it's so wierd. Today and yesterday have been the heaviest yet. After my last mc I had a really really heavy first AF but it only lasted a day or so longer. Second AF was super heavy too. This time is barely stopped spotting when AF started and it's getting heavier! I don't really know where I am, it might not even be AF but oll just keep peeing on sticks til something happens. I'm being much more relaxed than normal but there was a girl at my new work place about as pregnant as I should be and as soon as I saw her I felt like I'd been punched in the guts. So hard. 

Brunette hope this is ov on it's way! Get BDing xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

:hugs: munchkin. I know it's not the same becuase my work never even knew but a girl in my team is due 5 days after I was and seeing her big bump every day and people cooing over her is hard. I imagine how difficult it must be for you. Keep strong, remember the snakes & ladders and visualise your ladders. 

I hope your cycle starts to regulate soon. When's your next acu? I had mine tonight and I'm confident it's working (sorry if I'm repeating myself) but I feel very balanced, grounded, calm and I'm sure it's the acu. Time is the only healer that can ease our pain and give us the babies we so want, and slowly but surely it's ticking by and our dreams will come true soon. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you mrs w. Such lovely thoughts. I am not religious but I often wish I were, then at times like thus if know this was all gods plan and it was happening for a reason. I truly believe we'll get there, we're just postponing the joy! I don't know the woman at work and I just wonder what journeys she's been through to get where she is now. 

Acupuncture tomorrow. I am feeling calmer than usual already so we'll see how I feel after tonorrow xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Also Charlotte has a horrid cough and she's been really restless all evening. It breaks my heart, and I know it would have been unbearable watching Rowan go through all the suffering she'd have had to face if she'd survived. Bless your soul my beautiful angel xx


----------



## slg76

Munchkin:
I loved reading your thoughts today. I also am not religious but wish that I were. I'm often jealous of people who find peace in bad situations simply because it was "God's plan". I believe that nature controls all and nature is so very complicated and sometimes mistakes happen (like improperly fertilized eggs). 

One of my biggest fears is having to face a situation like yours. I also have a friend who got pregnant with quads which would be equally hard (she reduced to twins). I think I would have made the same decision you did. I think that without good quality of life, life isn't worth living. But, I know my husband disagrees. He is religious and thinks that every life is worth living. I think a situation like that would tear us apart. 

Sorry Charlotte is sick! It's a terrible feeling not being able to help.

Emily has just been a huge pain the last few days. She isn't listening to anything I say and is in a terrible mood. I think my husband being gone is starting to wear on her. 

:hi: Hi W. you have been so upbeat about getting pregnant. Good for you!! I really hope it happens for all of us soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well I was feeling very update but no temp change today :saywhat:

Now I'm feeling confused and upset. All I want is to be pregnant FFs! :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

*upbeat


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh I hate it when that happens! Maybe it will shift tomorrow!? BD again today incase! 
Do you temp vaginally?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine didn't change today either!


----------



## Button#

Morning ladies, CD8 for me so let the bding being! 

Munchkin - that sounds really confusing, it must be driving you mad to be still bleeding and not knowing what's going on.

Mrs W and Brunette - hope your temps shift tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I'm only CD12 so not expecting it to yet. I have signs of O so hopefully not to much longer!

We have my husbands Nan's funeral today, really not looking forward to it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette yes vaginally as the first time I tried orally they were all over the place. We dtd last night so will tonight again in hope it shifts tomorrow, which is annoying as ages and ages ago. Told my hubby it was best to dtd every other day to let the sperm renew or something and now he never wants to do it daily. Grrrrr!!! 

I hate this time of the cycle, I can predict that I will now feel stressed about getting my temp tomorrow am, so I will wake up super early and not sleep so my temp will be off. Seems really odd for me that I had that blaring pos opk but no temp dip or rise yet. 

How are you feeling today munchkin? How's charlottes cough, it's hard when they are poorly.

How you doing slg? 

Button, enjoy the bding!! Good luck.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette I'm sorry to hear that, I hope today goes as well as it can :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## celine

Hi ladies :)

I saw a baby due a the day after i was the other day and it was bittersweet, ok mostly because i am pregnant but it was the wierdest feeling looking at the baby, remembering the blueberry fetus i held in my hand...

I am a christian and try to find peace in Gods plans, however i have a super religious friend who doesnt have kids and never experienced any huge loss and she told me after the first mc that death comes from the devil and long story short made me feel like my baby died because i didnt beleive enough :( or pray enough :( 
So now i avoid her, you can image what she tood me when she heard of the second mc because i did feel a strange peace and calmness, because n my heart i knew something was wrong and she got really angry at me for thinking that way.

Anyway, i do beleive its all in Gods plans, i dont know why i had to have two mc, i dont know why Rowan survived as long as she did and why some people have to experience so many losses. My one friend who had a late loss, baby died in utero at 30 weeks posted something loverly on facebook. It was a pocture of a little girl runnong thru the poppy blossoms and the text read something like "i can picture you running free in the blossoms wild and so carefree and timless that by the time you stop to look behind you, i will be there." I love that analogy very much.

Sorry for the long winded post!

Not rubbing my oregnancy in anyones face but ive had alot of stresses at home and i was so worried it would kill the baby. I know it sounds silly but my stmach felt hard and twisted. My moms been her three weeks and leaves tomorrow thank goodness, she and hubby get snippy with each other and i get caught in the middle :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Button yay for bding!! Are you doing opks? Post some pics, I love stalking opks!! I am off work today so drinking gallons of raspberry lea tea to try and get everything out. I think my opk was slightly darker today but still nowhere near. I'm sure my body knows what it's doing so just got to wait it out. Tick tock tick tock! 

Mrs w sorry your temp is mucking about :( do you get ov pains? I usually spot it a mile off but it's hard if you're relying on temps. I had to stop temping because it was driving me mad! Have you thought of smep? You don't need to temp then. 

Brunette hope today is not too painful. Some funerals can be lovely, especially when someone was very old. Hope you ov soon, what cd do u usually ov?

Celine the stress won't be hurting baby. It will be calm and peaceful in there sloshing about. When you're feeling stressed try and put your hand on your belly and think of that and take peace from the wonderful thing happening in your body! Glad your mums going though. Phew!!

Dd still has a cough but she's ok, except I keep damaging her today :dohh::dohh: first I was trying to put her socks on and she was mucking about on the windowsill and slipped over and banged her head on the Window, then we were doing fuzzy felt and she was kneeling on her chair by the table and she slipped off, then we were feeding the tortoise and she burnt her hand on his heat lamp. And it's not even 10.30 yet! We're watching the Gruffallo now, she'll probably electrocute herself on the DVD player!!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin - hope your daughter makes it through the day with no serious injuries!

I'll start doing OPKs on Friday and post piccys for your inspection!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha munchkin, it's 4pm now so I hope you and your dd got through the rest of the day with no more incidents. I've found as Freya gets more steady and confident she's having more mishaps. She head butted a door handle this morning and fell off the sofa, too daring and quick for their own goods!! 

I've kept my opks from the last few days so ill post a progression pic in a minute.

Sorry you are feeling stressed Celine. It won't harm the baby but I'm sure you will feel more relaxed once you have your house back to yourself again. As everyone in here has been through pregnancy I'm sure we all remember those raging preggo hormones, so wonderful but hard at the same time.

Hope you are ok brunette xx


----------



## slg76

Celine; glad that you are getting your space back to yourself soon. I think it's always hard to share your home, especially with people who are bickering. 
I love the idea of that poppy post. I sure hope it's true!

DD is driving me nuts. I think we've just both been in a bad mood for a few days. Hubby was supposed to come home tomorrow for two days but now it sounds like he might not be able to. There was a power outage where he is and it messed up all the work schedules :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Here's my opk progression! First one is Saturday. The dark one was mon night and was darker than the control within minutes. Last one was this afternoon. 

A definite surge so where's my egg?!! Fingers crossed for today or tomorrow xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slg76

sneaky little egg is hiding :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Obviously taking part in an Easter egg hunt x


----------



## celine

Hope u got your easter bunny baby :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Definite surge mrs w! Could anything be affecting your temps? My only worry is that sometimes your body can gear up to go but not ov and try later?? Did you say if you usually have ov pain? 

Sig sorry your oh can't get back. My oh wires hard but is rarely away and then it's only a night or 2. I'd really struggle to be on my own with dd for long (I'd probably kill her by Today's record!!) 

I've not injured her again thankfully but she has a high temperature and she's been pretty grizzly. Poor little moo. 

Just had my second acupuncture appointment. It was great, she did an amazing back massage too. She said how tense I am. I feel great now though, lots calmer and more relaxed. I got some head pain during it and some tummy twinges. I told her hie long AF had been going so hopefully she's done something to sort it out! I'm sure it was the last treatment that got it really going so hopefully it can finish it off too!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can't think of anything that would be affecting my temps. I took it early this morning but I sometimes do that if I wake before my alarm and its usually pretty accurate. 

I don't get any reliable ov pain. I've had ewcm and the pos opk so will see what my temps do tomorrow. I've never had a surge and no ov before so I'm hoping its not that but it is odd. 

I'm glad your acu went well and you are feeling some benefits. I hope it sorts your cycle out soon. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Munchkin I've ovulated on a different day each cycle since starting TTC!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Temp rise today so although my chart looks a bit odd compared to normal I think I've oved :wohoo:

Happy Thursday ladies x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay mrs w!! Have you got a link to your chart?
Brunette there sadly aren't eviugh days in the month for me to have done that!! 
Dd had a horrid temp last night but seems a bit better this morning, although she was up before 6 so I'm going to be exhausted all day and I won't be home til 8.30 at the earliest. Bring on tomorrow! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

My temperature went up this morning too but I've been up and down all night and had drank loads of alcohol to the point of throwing up :rofl: I'm not sure how accurate it is!


----------



## Button#

Yay Mrs W and maybe yay Brunette!


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies 

Last Wednesday 16th around the time my AF was due I took a test but got the most super faint line ever, I mean only is POAS would've noticed it, anyways I began to bleed that night and completely disregarded that test, I got a normal AF flow, so usually AF finishes up by day 5 and day 6 is minor spotting but yesterday at day 8 I was still bleeding but barely touching (tmi) the pad and thought this is unusual for me so I was out and thought lets just get a test and see so got home and waited for a long time so urine could be concentrated, anyways I tested late last night and got BFP, I was and still am in total shock because I'm still bleeding but the line isn't as dark as the control line but it's a very clear BFP.

I'm thinking that maybe if I tested again when AF began I would have got darker result and as the bleeding progressed the line is getting lighter? 

Really don't know what to think, I'm thinking of grabbing a digi and some more tests :/


----------



## Button#

Keep us updated BabyJan. Hope you stop bleeding soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you go for BETAs? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good Luck!


----------



## babyjan

Got 1-2 weeks on digi


----------



## Bevziibubble

babyjan said:


> Got 1-2 weeks on digi

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you!! :happydance:


We have recently started TTC too :)


----------



## Button#

Really hope this is it for you BabyJan. How far along would you be?


----------



## babyjan

Thanks bev, but it's very confusing hun as I had a normal period so only tested because I've been bleeding for 9 days which is very unusual for me :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyjan

Oh how lovely bev, congrats on ttc xx


----------



## Button#

I would contact your dr BabyJan. Once you hit 6 weeks or so they might scan you if you're still get positive tests.


----------



## babyjan

The bleeding I'm experiencing is basically bloody ewcm, sorry for tmi but it's exactly like what you would get around ovulation but just bloody :wacko: 

I will be going hospital when my son wakes up and has eaten, I'm away from home so can't go gp so have to go a&e instead, hopefully they can give me some answers x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi jan,

I'd be surprised if you'd still be getting a pos of it was your period after a chemical, if your af wasn't late? Maybe it's implantation? Hope you got on ok at hospital, let us know how you got on. 

Munchkin this is my chart https://FertilityFriend.com/home/37175f


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps brunette your post made me smile, how are you feeling today?!! Hope it was a post ov temp and not just hangover! X


----------



## jodilee6

Ladies can I join you, we are on cycle 6 of TTC #2 and it's not really going to plan! I've had 1 MC and my cycles just seem to be all over the place :(

To top it off I now know 8, yes 8 friends who've all started TTC after us and are all pg, as much as I'm happy for them I'm so jealous and I'm also struggling to be positive when another friend tells me their pg, only 1 knows that we are TTC and also how hard it's been... Sigh!


----------



## Button#

Hi Jodilee, sorry for your loss. This will be my 6th cycle TTC as well and like you I've had a mc. Also lots of people around me pregnant or with newborns. 

Where are you in your cycle?

Oh and I've always loved your sig!


----------



## babyjan

Been A&E and the dr just said that there's a possiblity I've miscarried, I've got a scan for tomorrow so will find out for sure.

I've stopped bleeding and I am now just experiencing ewcm, not sure if that's good or a bad thing? Still crampy though :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


OMG I should not read google! So since having my coil removed my cycles have been all over the place. I've always said it was the coil. After my miscarriages I read a few things from other women blaming the coil, well tonight I found these. Pretty scary reading :(

https://www.lawyersandsettlements.c...ntrol-side-effects-14-19585.html#.U1lo-om9LCQ

https://www.lawyersandsettlements.c...ntrol-side-effects-13-19486.html#.U1lpXYm9LCQ


----------



## jodilee6

Hi button :)

CD14 and no obvious sign of ov at the moment, I've tried being laid back but am going to start temping again from next month

The pgs I can deal with at the moment but think I'll really struggle when the newborns come along as I see 5/8 ladies a lot of time with our toddlers.

On a happier note my little boy is 2 Saturday and I cannot wait!! I should change my sig to a more recent pic but I love it too much :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just lost a long post I'd typed grrrr. 

Welcome jodi, most of my friends are pregnant too so I know how you feel. It's hard xx

Brunette, that does make scary reading but I couldn't gather on what basis they are blaming the mirena. Couldn't it be a coincidence? X

Jan, good luck at the scan tomorrow. The bleeding stopping must be a good sign x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ps brunette your post made me smile, how are you feeling today?!! Hope it was a post ov temp and not just hangover! X

Sorry missed this earlier!
I hugged the toilet bowl :rofl: Feeling fine after a McDonalds, KFC and retail therapy! 

I'm not sure what they are basing it on. Would be interesting to know. I'm going to question the gynaecologist next time I'm there.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had originally put munchkin not brunette and just edited - blonde moment so that's why you maybe didn't see it.

Ys do ask the gynae when you see him. I think you can find anything you want on google. I've spent months since my mmc googling about my mmc, my cycles since, getting preg again and I find so much for and against anything I look for, it's so hard. I know you want to look for answers but you can really go down a path worrying about one thing for no reason so I would try not to focus on it too much :hugs:

I can't stop eating today!! I'm still hungry! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

babyjan said:


> Been A&E and the dr just said that there's a possiblity I've miscarried, I've got a scan for tomorrow so will find out for sure.
> 
> I've stopped bleeding and I am now just experiencing ewcm, not sure if that's good or a bad thing? Still crampy though :/

Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Button#

BabyJan - how did the scan go?


----------



## babyjan

Well I'm back and even more confused, I got a scan and the lady said she couldn't see a pregnancy, the only thing she could see was a cyst on my right ovary and fluids pooled around it, I explained I've been getting positive pregnancy tests which have been progressing so she asked me to do a urine sample and then to see the nurse.

So I saw the nurse and she said I got a faint positive and it's possible that I either had a early miscarriage or there's an early pregnancy beginning, she took my blood and said I would need to go back Sunday for 2nd bloods.

I asked what the pain and bleeding is about and she said its either caused by the cyst or early loss, my results are inconclusive and they have no idea what's going on themselves :( 

I guess the bloods will say for sure what's happening, right now I just have to be patient and wait for this pain to pass :cry:


----------



## babyjan

Oh forgot to updated u guys but this morning I woke up to extreme pains, like labour pains so I took paracetamol which helped a lot but I still had the awful pain on my right side which I now know might be due to the cyst, I'm feeling loads better now and have to wait to Sunday to find out my levels x

Here's my progression pic, from left (it came out sideways) Wednesday night first test, Thursday fmu test and this mornings fmu x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh baby jan its so so confusing :( I'm so sorry you're going through all this and in pain too :( I know we'd all go through so much pain for a healthy baby but when it's so confusing as well it's not fair. The hpts are definitely progressing, the blood test should make things clearer for you. 

Mrs W thanks for ASSUMING a status about wine and puking was obviously mine :rofl:

Tonight I threw a sicky for a night out with my NCT girls. They're all lovely but one is due a few days after Rowan and I can't face it. I feel so guilty not going but I just can't do it :( also I 'think' AF is slowing down at last. My opks are still bright white though so not getting anywhere fast. CD14 today, looks like I'm in for an epic cycle! My royal jelly arrived today and I also had some apimist+pollen delivered https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co....-and-apimist-plus/product/apimist-plus-pollen it says 'as seen on fertility forums' so it might help. I will literally try anything!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think it's early pregnancy baby jan. if it had been an early loss you wouldn't be seeing progression on the tests like that I don't think? Ill keep my fingers and toes crossed that it was just too early for them to see anything xx


----------



## Button#

Hope it turns out well for you BabyJan.

Don't blame you Munchkin, that would have been hard. I've started my OPKs today. Got a faint line but not expecting a positive until Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha munchkin!! Sorry no I knew it was brunette I was just having a blonde moment or something and put the wrong name.

I'm sorry you couldn't face your nct girls night out. I don't blame you though and I think it's very understandable that you feel that way. If you currently prefer to curl up at home with your family, that's your prerogative. You will feel better and more up for socialising in time. 

What's everyone up to for the weekend? X


----------



## babyjan

Thanks girls, I hope so, I'm gonna hold off on testing and maybe test Sunday to see if there's a progression.

How are you all doing ladies?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's early pregnancy. With all 3 of my losses my tests got lighter and went negative pretty much as soon as I started bleeding. FX!


----------



## slg76

I'm so sorry for all the worry babyjan. I hope it turns out all right

Munchkin, don't feel guilty for staying home. If these are good friends then they will want you to do what makes you feel best. 

I'm having a rough day. Emily is acting up because she is upset daddy is gone so long. Husband and I argue about parenting/discipline a lot and this situation makes it so much worse. He has a hard time understanding that what works for him doesn't work for me. He thinks I'm a lazy parent and that's why emily acts out for me. I think she's bored of me and knows that I don't disappear no matter what. Ug. Just a really hard couple of weeks. 

Plus, I'm absolutely exhausted lately. That makes me wonder if I'm pregnant. That makes me feel delusional because I know full well that I'm not pregnant. This mama needs a vacation! :wacko:


----------



## Munchkin30

Boo sig :( it must be so hard having oh away so much. It's hard enough with 2 parents most of the time! And they def play parents off against each other. When jm at home with dd all I get is 'wheres daddy gone?' And vice versa! I thunk consistency is good but you'll have different relationships with her so it's bound to be inconsistent sometimes. And I'm all for 'lazy' parenting! I think there's a lot to be said for the path of least resistance. Do what works for you xx

I was up late sorting stuff for my gran, she'd run out of important medical supplies so I ended up in a and e! I finally got to sleep when dd came running in after having a bad dream. She went back to sleep quickly but it's now after 5 and I'm still awake! And I've got a 4 hour drive today to pick up my gran. Joy!!


----------



## celine

Babyjan i agree with the darkness of the test progression it ,ust be early preg. Any new tests to look at today?


----------



## Button#

BabyJan- thinking of you today. Let us know what the blood results are.


----------



## babyjan

I've been testing daily and the tests have been looking ok, this morning fmu isn't as dark as I expected, if anything it looks a lil lighter than yesterday smu.

Here's this mornings

Not sure what is going on really, it doesn't help that I have no symptoms whatsoever :cry: 

Good thing is that I stopped bleeding completely yesterday and I'm no longer in pain x


----------



## Button#

I don't test as well with fmu. Tests always look better for me when I test at random points in the day. Hopefully the blood test will give you some answers.


----------



## slg76

That still looks like a nice strong line! I think it's a good sign that you have a positive test after you stopped bleeding. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Levels are low, only 100 but I have no idea when I ovulated , she will ring me this evening with today's results, I don't think it's looking good, especially with all that bleeding I had :/


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry you are going through this babyj, I'm sure the not knowing either way is really tough. 

The fact that you don't know your ov date means your levels could be ok, I've never had mine done so I don't know much other than they should be doubling. Your tests still look dark to me. Stay positive, I hope your next results being good news. Thinking of you! 

How was everyone's wkends? We've been away staying with family which has been lots of fun! 4dpo today and got cross hairs yesterday x


----------



## babyjan

Unfortunately it's gone down to 51, she's asked me to come back this Friday for more bloods but I really don't see the point.

Thanks ladies for listening to me and giving me such helpful advise as well as lovely words over the past few days :hugs:

Part of me wishes I never even tested, that way I wouldn't have ever known about it, feel so silly for spending so much money on tests in the space of a few days :(


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry BabyJan.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry BabyJan :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nothing we can say can help but I'm honestly so sorry babyj xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry babyjan. Don't feel silly we'd have all done the same. Again I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## babyjan

Honestly I'm not feeling too bad, sad of course because I had hopes but at the same time I totally didn't expect that, I mean I moved on with my cycle when AF hit then this just came out of nowhere. 

I'm also looking at the positives, that I finally managed to conceive after birth control so maybe next cycle will bring good news xx


How is everyone else doing?

Anyone know if this cyst will get in the way of conceiving again? Or can it cause miscarriages? I'm so scared its done something horrible to me


----------



## slg76

sorry babyjan :hugs: I wish the answer had been different for you.

I get cysts on my ovaries. I would never know they were there except I'm constantly getting my ovaries scanned for fertility reasons. It should just disappear during your next cycle. I wouldn't worry about it at all. 

Having an ok weekend with Emily. She is really struggling with having her daddy gone for so long. He finishes training on Thursday and it can't come soon enough!! She has been acting out like never before. We made a chart showing her how many more days till daddy comes home. I think it's helping and showing her that there is an end to his time away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a cyst, I've had it since before having my son, it sometimes causes pain but it's ok. 

AFM - I don't know what's going on, I've had no real temperature shift but I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. I had cramping, HSO cervix and EWCM. Now my CM has changed to creamy and my cervix is very much how it usually is after O. Also my boobs are agony, this has only ever happened after O. Any ideas why I wouldn't be getting a temperature shift if I have ovulated?


----------



## Munchkin30

It's hard brunette, it might shift in a few days and these temps were just anonomalies. Obviously the overall pattern is the most important thing. Have you changed your duvet? Sleeping different times? Have you got a cold do you're sleeping with your mouth open??

Sig I really sympathise. I used to teach violin to a little girl who's dad was in the raf (military) and used to go away for months at a time and for weeks I'd go round and she'd just be crying the whole lesson. I think your chart is a fab idea!! 

AFM the AF is still here on CD17! It is lighter but certainly not just spotting yet. Do u think I should go to the dr? What could it be? If my body is just taking it's time then that's fine but what if there's something else like scar tissues causing the bleeding??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Duvet is the same. I temp vaginally. I've been wearing sleeveless PJs the last few days and I usually wear thick ones with arms. Reckon that could make much of a difference?


----------



## celine

Im so sorry babyjan :(

We have discovered why dd was so cranky and mean, we were at a&e last night when she started falling asleep in my arms at dinner..not normal behaviour...she had a fever of 39,2C and still has traces if pnemonia as well as an upper respitory infection...so we are home with antibiotics aand a hospital call back for wednesday because this is serious and has gone on too long she must be well by weds :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Poor dd :( it's horrid. I took my dd to the drs on drydat because she kept getting v high temps and he said it sounded like she had pneumonia that she'd fought so he gave her antibiotics but said only use them if her temp spikes again and it hasn't although she's got a terrible cough and has been grumpy all weekend :( hope you get the help and info you need. Sometimes you have to kick off a bit before they know it's serious and not just a fussing mummy xx


----------



## Button#

Ashley's had a temperature as well and it's making him restless at night so I was up for an hour and a half with him in the middle of the night. Glad I'm on a no bding day so I can get an early night tonight and catch up!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah for early nights button! Best bit about the 2ww, not having to stay up!! 
Well AF seems to be keeping away today so praying this might be it and we can start the BDing at last!


----------



## celine

Oooh fingers crossed munchkin! Tell me what are your opks like then?


----------



## Munchkin30

It was still pretty much a squinter this morning but if my body knows what it's doing they'll start getting darker soon with any luck. OH is in for some fun times ;) how's your DD? 

Xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies can I just share one of the most precious things in my life right now? My sis bought this for my birthday and it's my beautiful angel girls actual hand and foot print. I'm never taking it off xx


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow that is beautiful munchkin, what an amazing and thoughtful gift. I love it, a fantastic way to honour your angel xx

I hope all of your little ones are feeling better soon. It's so tough when they are so poorly and you so badly want to help them but can't. 

Brunette I've not heard of that happening before. I think it's the progesterone that causes the temp increase so if you have slow rising levels this month your temp rise might be slow/late. I'd assume its a hormone issue which seems odd as you had them tested recently didn't you. I'd ask the dr, could be important info with your recurrent mc testing. Enjoy your holiday!! 

Baby jan I'm glad you are feeling ok, be kind to yourself. Hopefully you will get a sticky bfp soon. 

I'm 5dpo today and since I got my cross hairs I've stopped temping to avoid stress!! Last cycle af came on 10 dpo so we will see what happens this time.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks Mrs W. I think that your best attitude, although it's hard, is to try and focus on getting a longer LP and not even think about the bfp haha:) because if you get a decent LP you'll feel like your body is settling back to normal, especcially after your good AF and on time ov x this month I'll be happy to ov and then try and focus on a 'normal' Lp and not fixate on the bfp.


----------



## babyjan

Beautiful munchkin x


----------



## slg76

what a beautiful gift, Munchkin. I'm so glad your sister is supporting you so much! How is AF today? Hopefully she is gone!

I'm sorry about all the sick little ones. It's so hard when you can't do anything to help them and they can't help themselves either.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks sig. I thought it was gone but (TMI ALERT!) passed a lump tonight and a but more thin blood. Really feel like it's on it's way out though so hopefully not long!


----------



## slg76

Munckin: I think it's good that you passed a clot! Maybe that is what your body has been trying to flush out?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hopefully!! I wish it would hurry up with whatever it's doing!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

A similar thing happened to me munchkin during cycle 2 after mc, I bled on and off all cycle and eventually passed a clot. Since then other than my lp, my cycles have been normal, no mid cycle spotting or bleeding. Fingers crossed that was causing the problem and you can get back on track. 

Yes you are right and I'd be happy with an improved lp this cycle as at least ill feel closer to that bfp. I don't think it will happen this cycle anyway, just a feeling. We didn't a lot during the rest of the cycle . We'll see. I hope it's not too much longer, I'm so ready now. I know we all are. Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w. Yes we're so more than ready. I can't wait to have my bump back and a kicking baby in my tummy. Best feeling in the world. No more AF here but certainly can't risk not having a liner in, I seriously don't know what'll happen with my body anymore! Also my opk is so so faint still. I feel totally barren at the moment!


----------



## Munchkin30

Anyway ladies, I think we need another round of positivity! What's the best thing your toddler did yesterday or today?

We've been gently trying to encourage my dd to leave her dummy in her room fir ages now and last night I got home after she was in bed but she wanted to come downstairs and I spotted her creeping down the stairs looking very sheepish telling me 'dummy in my bedroom' as if that was a ticket to come downstairs. Of course I had to praise her for leaving her dummy and let her come down for a bit :haha: she's a clever girl!


----------



## Button#

Beautiful gift munchkin. Ashley just helped me tidy his room which was nice. He's now pulling out all his toys in his living room though.


----------



## celine

What a beautiful gift munchkin! I hope your body is working out those kinks perhaps the clot was what was holding it all up?
Mrs w when are you testing?
Babyjan how are you holding up?

My dd is better but her fevers come and go, she is a trooper and taking her antibiotics when i have to give them, she also has two different nose sprays i have to give her and she accepts that too phew!

So the most amazing thing my toddler has done is..well she is sick so i will post here instead about ds who is almost 5 so not quite a toddler...this week hel earnt to ride his bike without the side help wheels! And he got his first swimming diploma! The bike one surprised me though, he has a bike and we took off the side wheels but he is too short so cannot stand on the bike, so on a whim we bought a cheap 3 euro 2nd hand bike which was shorter, took him five minutes and he had taught himself!

Oh wait, i fell asleep yesterday on the sofa while kids were watching tv (dont judge its may holiday and i cant leave the house with sick dd) and i woke up to find dd trying to take peppa pigs temp rectally! Whoops!


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant button! My dd is very good at tidying but even better at messing! Is it bd night tonight?? 

Celine glad your dd is doing ok, mine goes crazy if I try and do anything other than give her calpol! Lols for the peppa pig nursing!! And well done to ds, what a little star. 

DD also gave me her dummy before nursery today. Despite everyone thinking we're big wusses for not being tougher about the dummy, the softly softly approach MIGHT be working!! 

If I get a day of no AF today and tomorrow we'll start the BDing tomorrow night. I am quite excited actually, didn't think I would be but it's fun starting something new. The next step on our journey to baby rainbow xx


----------



## babyjan

I'm very well celine :) 

I just took a ic and OPK, ic had a really faint line whilst the OPK is positive, do you reckon the hcg could be affecting the OPK? I dipped them both in the same urine but not at the same time if that helps.

Oh and I'm around the time I usually O x


----------



## Munchkin30

From my experience babyjan, whilst you've still got a teeny bit of hcg in your system anything could happen. I've had positives when my hpts have been proper squinters and it's been due the the hcg rather than oving, but then you COULD be oving with hcg in your system. Have you got any other symptoms of ov?


----------



## celine

Babyjan i agree with munchkin, imthink as long as ur gettng positive hpts you cant really rely on the opks. Good to see it start to go down.

Munchkin great news on your dd, i think with dummys and also potty training its all personal preferance and also the child, what works on one wont work on another. When you find something that makes you comofrtable with doing like the softer approach then definatly do it :)

Oh ladies im gong nuts being stuck indoors! Ds is really active and just wnats to go ride his bike, i need to keep dd indoors cos she isnt well so the tv is always on...ds is boncong off the walls!


----------



## babyjan

Yeah I agree girls, just went and checked on the IC and it's not as faint as I first thought!

Munchkin, not really, I have the odd ache in my left side here and there but nothing more x


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine can't you snuggle dd up in a pushchair with a big hat on? She might enjoy the fresh air and ds would get a run around?? 
I think our parenting is half our 'preference' and half laziness! I choose my battles very carefully. Hope it doesn't backfire on us. My mum always instilled a sense of responsibility on us. She never made us go to bed, just said it was adult time and it was so dull we went to bed! She didn't nag us to do homework, and I often got into trouble but it was my responsibility and I had to live with the consequences. We were never grounded, we just new what was 'expected' of us. She was a single working mum most of our childhood so we had to step up. 

Babyjan nice to see progress but I know how hard it us seeing that stupid bfp when you don't want it. :hugs:


----------



## celine

Munchkin i like that approach very much, i know i am a bit overbearing...i hope i will be able to tell ds that its homework time and if he doesnt do it ther will be consequences he will have to deal with...

Well right now ive given in to craft time, and im usually all over crafts but right now...ds was watchng that darn squiggle and mr maker so he keeps wnating to make stuff! So ive thrown them coloured card and pipe cleaners and blunt scissor and hoping for the best.
Then i think i may well wrap dd up in the buggy so we can all get some air :) 

Babyjan hope you wre keeping them for line progression pics :)


----------



## slg76

I love the stories! 

My husband has been away for three weeks. The other night emily took a picture of him off her shelf, kissed it, sang a song and danced with it, then tucked the photo in her bed so daddy could sleep next to her. So sweet.


----------



## babyjan

Are you ladies taking any vitamins/supplements?


----------



## Munchkin30

Babyjan that is a hilarious question!!

I am currently taking
Pregnacare conception
High dose folic acid
Omega fish pils
Evening primrose oil
Flaxseed oil
Vit c and zinc
Iron
Agnus castus
Royal jelly

OH is taking
Wellmann conception
Vit c and zinc
Vit d
Macca
Royal jelly
Omegas 

I think that's it ;)


----------



## babyjan

Oh that's a load of stuff munchkin! What does royal jelly do? Keep seeing it talked about around the forum! 

Where are you in your cycles now? 

I'm only just taking Seven seas trying for a baby atm x


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm not sure. I think it helps make good quality eggs. Bees that are fed it exclusively become queen bees and make gazillions of eggs and live loads longer. I think it's generally good for you.

I've just finished (hopefully) an epic 17 day first AF after losing my baby girl. My opks still only have 1 line but I'm hoping it won't be long now. I usually ov cd14-16 and it's now cd18. Joy!!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin - yes it is bd night, but sneaky one as I have guests!

BabyJan - I'm taking a B50 complex as well as iron with vitamin c and vegetarian omega 3. The last two are just because I have a mainly veggie diet though and because I have so much spotting mid cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm taking agnus castus, starflower oil (pre ov only), vit b100 complex and pregnacare conception!! 

I think ill do royal jelly next cycle. I'm having acupuncture as well. 

On my phone but will reply more to other messages later xxx


----------



## slg76

I take a prenatal multivitamin, omegas (fish oil), and vitamin D. The vitamin D is not really fertility related but rather to prevent cancer recurrence and just because my body seems to run way, way, way low on vit D. It's really important for overall health and many people don't have enough of it. You have to have a blood test done to test your levels. It seems many cancer patients have very low vit D levels. lesson over :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

That's interesting sig. My oh is on extra vit d to help with the swimmers. Do you reckon the prenatals have enough in or should I be taking the extra too? It's only drops so wouldn't be a big deal. Can you overdose on it or is it like vit c? Also I'm very pale and ginger so thought I'd absorb it better than people with darker skins?


----------



## slg76

You can overdose on vitamin D but I think you have to have outrageous doses to do that. My prenatal has 400 IU of vitamin D in it and I take an additional 3,000 IU per day in drops. I spend plenty of time in the sun and don't have particularly dark skin but my levels were severely low when they were first tested after my cancer diagnosis. Blood levels should be in the 30-40s range. Mine was 13! Vitamin D helps you absorb calcium so a deficiency in vit D can lead to osteoporosis.


----------



## Munchkin30

Can it cause gum problems?


----------



## slg76

I just googled and this is from the "Vitamin D Council" 

Vitamin D and periodontal disease (PD)

Vitamin D levels

According to U.S. studies:

People with lower vitamin D levels had more attachment loss than people with higher vitamin D levels.
African-Americans had a greater risk of PD than white Americans. African-Americans had average vitamin D blood levels of about 16 ng/mL (40 nmol/L) compared to 26 ng/mL (65 nmol/L) for white Americans. Most vitamin D is obtained from solar UVB exposure. Less UVB reaches the lower layer of dark skin, where vitamin D is produced.
Pregnant women with PD had lower vitamin D levels and were twice as likely to have vitamin D insufficiency.
PD and a number of diseases are linked to low vitamin D levels: cancer, cardiovascular disease, diabetes, pre-eclampsia, and osteoporosis. In many of the studies, the authors stated that some unknown factor might explain the link.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Folic Acid for men is brilliant too.


----------



## Munchkin30

slg76 said:


> I just googled and this is from the "Vitamin D Council"
> 
> Vitamin D and periodontal disease (PD)
> 
> Vitamin D levels
> 
> According to U.S. studies:
> 
> People with lower vitamin D levels had more attachment loss than people with higher vitamin D levels.
> African-Americans had a greater risk of PD than white Americans. African-Americans had average vitamin D blood levels of about 16 ng/mL (40 nmol/L) compared to 26 ng/mL (65 nmol/L) for white Americans. Most vitamin D is obtained from solar UVB exposure. Less UVB reaches the lower layer of dark skin, where vitamin D is produced.
> Pregnant women with PD had lower vitamin D levels and were twice as likely to have vitamin D insufficiency.
> PD and a number of diseases are linked to low vitamin D levels: cancer, cardiovascular disease, diabetes, pre-eclampsia, and osteoporosis. In many of the studies, the authors stated that some unknown factor might explain the link.

Eek! I'd be really interested in getting my levels checked. My gums have always been dodgy but pregnant really did a number on them. The vit d drops I give to oh are for Breastfeeding women so I'm sure it must be safe to take a bit extra to my prenatals x


----------



## Munchkin30

brunettebimbo said:


> Folic Acid for men is brilliant too.

I'm taking a 5mg prescription dose of folic acid plus prenatals (400ug) because my sisters little girl has spina bifida, but oh us taking wellmann conception which has 400ug of folic in. Hopefully that's enough!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well for anyone that likes seeing white spaces, here are my opks



Top to bottom that's cd14-19 (today). Had no AF at all yesterday and only one lot of blood on Monday so I think it's done. I think today's 'might' have a very faint line?? Maybe I'll never ovulate again?? Argh!!!


----------



## Button#

You'll get there munchkin.

We didn't get to bd last night because OH was ill. My OPK wasn't dark at all yesterday so we felt it was safe to skip it. He feels better this morning so I'll get him later hopefully.


----------



## Munchkin30

I need your opk pics button!!


----------



## Button#

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-6.jpg

Here you go.


----------



## Button#

Mine seem to have been the same for the last 5 days. I'm wondering if either the b50 complex or the mc is making OV delayed. I would normally get a positive OPK today and ovulate tomorrow.


----------



## babyjan

I went gp and she's referred me to my local hospital so they can check my levels rather than travelling an hour to the last one I was at near my mums, she also wants to check if the cyst has gone by my next cycle. 

My dr advised me to wait a few cycles before trying again as it can be very emotionally difficult, that's her opinion but honestly I'm fine so whenever my body is ready I'm ready :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Button# said:


> Mine seem to have been the same for the last 5 days. I'm wondering if either the b50 complex or the mc is making OV delayed. I would normally get a positive OPK today and ovulate tomorrow.

Which way round are they hon?


----------



## Munchkin30

babyjan said:


> I went gp and she's referred me to my local hospital so they can check my levels rather than travelling an hour to the last one I was at near my mums, she also wants to check if the cyst has gone by my next cycle.
> 
> My dr advised me to wait a few cycles before trying again as it can be very emotionally difficult, that's her opinion but honestly I'm fine so whenever my body is ready I'm ready :)

Is this your only loss hon? I've lost track! I think, and others on here would agree, that particularly with such an early loss your body won't let it happen unless your ready. I'd totally be trying straight away unless there's a genuine medical reason. I also think this not being ready emotionally thing is a bit questionable. You were ready emotionally to have a baby before the loss so you still are. The only reason is if you don't think you could cope with another loss if the worst happened :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

It was second pregnancy, first loss 

She just said that emotionally you get attached and it can be a shock, but I didn't get emotionally attached because I was already bleeding when I discovered I was pregnant so therefore already feared the worst iykwim? If I had missed AF and got my BFP I think it would have hurt more, because then I would have got excited and everything. Hope that makes sense? 

xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I'd totally try again. I tried the first month after a 12 week loss and am about to try second cycle after a 21+3 loss when I was DEFINITELY attached!!


----------



## Button#

Top one is CD10 and down to the bottom one which was yesterday's. I'll do today's in an hour or so. 

BabyJan I would try again straight away. No one else can determine how you feel and if you're ready then go for it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hmm button I think you just need to keep going and it'll probably happen in a few days xx


----------



## Button#

It's probably a good thing as OH has been poorly. We're way for the weekend and will have LO in our room but luckily once he's asleep nothing will wake him unless he wants to wake up. Of all the things he's inherited from me that's the most useful!


----------



## celine

Babyjan i agree wih whats been said, if you feel ready go for it. How is ur oh feeling about it all?
Button hope you get to bd soon, im a beleiver of better safe than sorry ;)
Munchkin that last opk def has more colour to it than the stark white ones. Have you done a hpt to see if its negative?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes celine I did a few before AF so weeks ago and they were negative. There's no sign of cm yet so who knows when that eggy will make an appearance?!? I'll be ready for it when it does though :haha:


----------



## Button#

Celine - don't worry OH has had his night off!

Munchkin - bottom pic is today's OPK, they're getting darker.

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-7.jpg


----------



## Mrs W 11

Definitely getting darker button!!


----------



## celine

Indeed darker! No rest for dh tonight!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes button I think you're looking at a positive tomorrow or Friday at latest x


----------



## LPF

Hi ladies, jumping in. 

I'm going through a third miscarriage at the moment. Totally crap but as soon as I got BFP I knew it would MC. Not sure why, just felt that way. 

I'm going to go to the GP and ask for testing but I've no idea what that entails. Do gps just run a few blood tests or do you get referred somewhere who you can tell your story to (I've often wondered if my traumatic delivery with ds is to blame)

I'm also trying to come to terms with the potential that ds will be an only child. I'm finding it very difficult to picture and I get very upset but in reality, I can't keep going like this. 

The last year has been dictated by TTC, pregnancy stress, MC truama and starting all over again and it's not healthy. I feel awful that this past year of DS's short life will be remembered for all the horrible reasons as nothing good has happened. But then I get blind, desperate panic that I'll never be pregnant again, never cuddle a newborn, never use all the baby stuff in the loft, never put 2 children to bed and watch two of them grow up and then the tears come.....if I'd known that my time with ds as a baby would of been the last, I would of clung to it and never let go.


----------



## babyjan

Celine, OH feels the same way as me

Button, you are definitely heading towards a positive OPK!

Lpf, welcome and so sorry hun! How long have you been trying now? I too always feel sad thinking of my son as an only child and never getting pregnant again but it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your losses LPF. I hope your GP can get to the bottom of it for you.


----------



## Button#

Just started getting a pain in my left side. I'm feeling very positive for this cycle.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh honey I'm so so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it's so so hard. At times I've really felt like I couldn't do this again but I know in my heart I will and if you feel that you could one day I'm sure you will. I feel all your pain about not having a newborn again, not using all the baby stuff etc. I'd already started setting up the baby stuff before I lost Rowan so I have a living breathing empty nursery to make it even worse. At the moment you can only be gentle on yourself and try and get through this as best you can.
After the last loss I was so determined to not wish my dd's life away and I can truly say I'm enjoying her so much more now. I was unhappy and not concentrating fully on her fir over a year and that's not happening again. I am so grateful for her and the joy she brings and I can't ever forget that again. We're a lovely lovely lot so hopefully we can hold your hand and love you through this and if it feels right on the way to your rainbow baby xx


----------



## LPF

Munchkin30 said:


> Oh honey I'm so so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it's so so hard. At times I've really felt like I couldn't do this again but I know in my heart I will and if you feel that you could one day I'm sure you will. I feel all your pain about not having a newborn again, not using all the baby stuff etc. I'd already started setting up the baby stuff before I lost Rowan so I have a living breathing empty nursery to make it even worse. At the moment you can only be gentle on yourself and try and get through this as best you can.
> After the last loss I was so determined to not wish my dd's life away and I can truly say I'm enjoying her so much more now. I was unhappy and not concentrating fully on her fir over a year and that's not happening again. I am so grateful for her and the joy she brings and I can't ever forget that again. We're a lovely lovely lot so hopefully we can hold your hand and love you through this and if it feels right on the way to your rainbow baby xx

That's exactly how I feel I've been with ds - like he's kind of been in the shadows a bit while my mind has been on other things and that's not happening again. Makes me feel a bit sick that I've wasted a year of his life for no good reason. 

We've been trying for a year and same pattern. TTC for 2-3 cycles, pregnant, miscarriage, 1 cycle off to recover and repeat. I'm lucky I guess that I've got pregnant 4 times, each at 2-3 cycles of trying but I can't make them stick so it's immaterial. 

I'm not getting any younger either. I'll be 35 next birthday and ds will be 4 next birthday and I don't want this dragging on for years iykwim. 

Does anyone have any experience of recurrent miscarriage testing?


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi lpf

I'm so sorry about your losses. I feel much the same way you do. Ttc is tough and it does take away from parenting the one you already have. How much time do you give it before you just concentrate on your one child? How important is it to have a sibling? I just don't know.

I was terribly sick when dd was a baby. I feel like I was robbed out of my third trimester and the first year of her life. I feel like I deserve a do-over so I can really experience and cherish the baby stage. Just not sure if it will happen or not. I'm also under time pressure. I am 37 and dh is 41. Plus, I am supposed to be on a medication that you can't take while pregnant. I've been off it now for two years to ttc another baby. I hear the clock ticking as I should really be back on my medication very soon. 

I've only had one mc but I felt that there was something wrong right from the beginning. Mother's intuition?


----------



## celine

Hi Lpf so sorry for the crappy year you have had :(

I had mc in a row, we didnt wait and when i fell preg right away again i asked the mw what the tests would be and in Holland the first tests would be done by my house doctor to check my hormone levels, although she said, i have carried two perfect pregnancies to term so its unlikely that its hormone issues, but after those results would come back the house doc would refer you onward. I have not lost this one so there is hope yet!

And i know what u mean when you said you knew you would mc when you got the bfp...ehen i got my bfp after mc i was fine about it but a week or so later i had this cloud in my heart, like i knew it wouldnt work out. Sometimes we just know. Although the first loss left me breathless it came from nowhere :(


----------



## LPF

celine said:


> Hi Lpf so sorry for the crappy year you have had :(
> 
> I had mc in a row, we didnt wait and when i fell preg right away again i asked the mw what the tests would be and in Holland the first tests would be done by my house doctor to check my hormone levels, although she said, i have carried two perfect pregnancies to term so its unlikely that its hormone issues, but after those results would come back the house doc would refer you onward. I have not lost this one so there is hope yet!
> 
> And i know what u mean when you said you knew you would mc when you got the bfp...ehen i got my bfp after mc i was fine about it but a week or so later i had this cloud in my heart, like i knew it wouldnt work out. Sometimes we just know. Although the first loss left me breathless it came from nowhere :(

My first MC was horrendous and hit me like a ten ton truck. I was in blissful ignorance and assumed it would all be fine like with ds. I think it was a blighted ovum. But the following 2 MCs after the initial OMG I'm pregnant again for a few a days, I just knew it wouldn't work out (and within a week I'd MC). 

I thought it might just be negativity but I think it is mother intuition. 

Stupid question but do you thing stress of worrying about MC actually causes it? I was so terrified of it happening again that when it did, it was almost a relief because the worry didn't consume me any more.


----------



## LPF

slg76 said:


> :hi: Hi lpf
> 
> I'm so sorry about your losses. I feel much the same way you do. Ttc is tough and it does take away from parenting the one you already have. How much time do you give it before you just concentrate on your one child? How important is it to have a sibling? I just don't know.
> 
> I was terribly sick when dd was a baby. I feel like I was robbed out of my third trimester and the first year of her life. I feel like I deserve a do-over so I can really experience and cherish the baby stage. Just not sure if it will happen or not. I'm also under time pressure. I am 37 and dh is 41. Plus, I am supposed to be on a medication that you can't take while pregnant. I've been off it now for two years to ttc another baby. I hear the clock ticking as I should really be back on my medication very soon.
> 
> I've only had one mc but I felt that there was something wrong right from the beginning. Mother's intuition?

I'm a little bit the same. My labour and delivery were truly awful and it was the worst experience I've ever had (I felt the emcs as it happened after a 40hr labour and was knocked out under a general, then they couldn't revive me) I have no memories of the first 12 hours of his life and I completely feel like I need a do-over to make peace with it and enjoy that time. 

I was quite poorly initially and forced myself to breast feed which I initially hated and ds was a high needs baby so I didn't enjoy him. I wish now I'd held on to the memories and enjoyed it for what it was. Now I feel like his toddler years have been sucked away by TTC no2 and I've blinked and missed it all and he's suddenly a pre schooler that's not that keen on hugging anymore!

Life is crap sometimes!


----------



## OmarsMum

LPF :hugs:

Can I join? 

We were holding on ttc as the idea of getting pregnant & going through labour again freaks me out. In August last year I was kind of ready so I went off the pill but we weren't actively ttc.

I had a chemical in Jan, & mmc 4 weeks back at almost 10 weeks, I had to go for a D&C 2 weeks back & it was the worst experience, it was done at the same hospital where I gave birth to my son, I had to stay overnight, the next day when I was discharged I felt empty, I was leaving the hospital alone without a baby :cry:

I'm 35, I eneded up with emcs, DS was born not breathing, I still remember the OR, the noises, the drs rushing into the room, me screaming at the drs , the stress I had when I didnt have milk to bf, leaving the hospital early as I couldnt stay there anymore. We were planning to ttc 1 yr after giving birth, but the whole experience put me off having another one, when we were finally ready we went through all this :cry: 

I'm too scared to try again, but I dont feel it's fair for my DS to be an only child, his heart was broken when I told him that his "brother" went to the sky, he cried none stop, I dont want him to go through this again, he was too excited about the pregnancy bless him, he told everyine at school that he's going to have a baby brother :cry: 

I feel so emotional today, yesterday a friend told me she was 12 weeks pregnant with twins but she didnt tell me earlier as she didn't want to hurt my feelings :(


----------



## LPF

Oh omarsmum, I'm so sorry. Our situations are quite similar and it sucks xx

I'm too scared to stop TTC but I'm too scared to carry on......


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your losses Omarsmum.


----------



## babyjan

Omarsmum, welcome hun and so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hi Omarsmum. 

What terrible situations many of us have had to go through. Having babies should be joyful and of course in the end you should actually have a baby!

For the new gals, I was diagnosed with breast cancer at the beginning of my third trimester with dd. I was in chemo all the rest of my pregnancy and in some sort of treatment for the first 6 months of her life. It took another year before I was remotely back to being myself. I couldn't breast feed because there were chemo drugs in my breast milk...well my hypothetical breast milk since I never actually made any. I couldn't do much else besides hold her on the couch for a long time and some days I couldn't even do that. The chemotherapy severely damaged my fertility and that is why I'm having trouble having another baby. Of course I'm a little afraid that my cancer will come back when I get pregnant again. The pregnancy doesn't cause the cancer but the rise in estrogen makes it grow very quickly. We think that my cancer is gone but you never can really know for sure. 

We don't talk about having a baby in front of Emily and she never knew I was pregnant when I had the mc. I think she picks up on pieces of it though. She has been asking recently if she can have an "older sister". Ummm, no. :haha: Last week she told me when I grow another baby she would share her room. She's so sweet. 

She told me 15 minutes ago that she wasn't tired. Then she laid down in the middle of the room on the floor and fell asleep in about 4 minutes. She looks so peaceful :)


----------



## slg76

LPF, no, I don't think that worrying about a mc will cause one. I think you would have to be under so much emotional and/or physical stress that you couldn't live your day to day life to actually cause a mc. Unfortunately most mcs are just a cell division that went wrong before we even know we are pregnant.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome omarsmum, I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: 

Brown cm spotted last night so af is on the way and clearly my lp will be no longer than last cycle. I'm 8dpo!! I'm going to see the drs I think :cry:


----------



## celine

Lpf i agree i dont think the worry would cause it, as much as i felt ok about this third consecutive pregnancy i still check for blood everytime i go to the toilet and i only told the world at 19 weeks and even then i was afraid id jinxed it. I think once u suffer a loss u become so aware of it, you never forget the possibility that it couldhappen to yougain.

Hi omars mum, i remember you from the boards when i had my son xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Welcome omarsmum, I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Brown cm spotted last night so af is on the way and clearly my lp will be no longer than last cycle. I'm 8dpo!! I'm going to see the drs I think :cry:

Awww Hun I'm sorry. I agree, go and see your Doctor, sounds like you may have a luteal defect. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry Omar's mum :hugs: you are very welcome here xx

Sig I've heard parts of your story before but my heart truly goes out to you. You deserve a happy and peaceful experience with baby number 2 so much. We all do but I was able to wallow in my dds babyhood and I am so grateful for that. 

LPF that wouldn't cause the mc. You'd have to be under severe physical stress to the point your body didn't think you could carry a baby and even then I'm sure it would be incredibly unlikely. Although in my last pregnancy it helped me to focus on having a positive mental attitude in the hope it would cause a positive outcome, and hey, if we hadn't made the decision we did or known about the heart defect it'd still be going swimmingly I'm sure! 

I think every pregnancy I'll check for blood the whole time. I honestly can't remember the last time I wiped and didn't look at what was on the paper! 

Mrs W :hugs: that's so infuriating. I would go to the dr and see if they can suggest anything, and hopefully by the time they refer you it will have sorted itself out xx

AFM my opk is still squinter faint. I feel like I'm getting nowhere it's so infuriating, and I should be happily in the 3rd tri by now :( I'm usually pretty positive but today is a hard day. I've ordered some lovely exoensyve cloth napped for my dd to cheer myself up, I'm taking dd swimming in a bit and off to acupuncture later. So grumpy :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Munchkin. I'm at Center Parcs at the moment. I too should be in 3rd trimester, 17 weeks and 13 weeks! The place is full of pregnant women and it's been tough :(


----------



## babyjan

Got a pretty much negative on IC today which is good right? Feels odd being relieved about negative but at the same time a lil sad as it seems completely over with now iykwim?


----------



## Button#

It's good you're getting back to normal so quickly BabyJan. It's an awful thing to happen but hopefully you'll be ready to try again in no time.


----------



## Munchkin30

Babyjan it's so bittersweet. I feel your pain.

I'm having a pretty awful day which I'll share later when it's less raw but I think it's time for some more positivity! So what will you do with/for baby number 2 that you didn't with baby 1??

I'll get you started....

1. Use cloth nappies from birth. I started with dd at 2!!
2. Babywear more. I've got a beautiful ellaroo wrap I bought for Rowan ready and waiting.
3. Use a co sleeper cot. Again that's sitting waiting ;)

Your turn!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

babyjan said:


> Got a pretty much negative on IC today which is good right? Feels odd being relieved about negative but at the same time a lil sad as it seems completely over with now iykwim?

:hugs:


----------



## Button#

With number 2 I'll babywear more around the house, possibly because it will be necessary. 

I got this today on my OPK

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

Awesome bubble!! What did I say yesterday?!? I'm totally jealous. Send me some ov dust please!


----------



## babyjan

Yaaaay button!


----------



## Munchkin30

Munchkin30 said:


> Awesome bubble!! What did I say yesterday?!? I'm totally jealous. Send me some ov dust please!

Why did I call you bubble?? Clearly cracking up!


----------



## babyjan

Ahaha I was wondering who bubble was lol!


----------



## Button#

Of course Munchkin, hope yours is soon.


----------



## Button#

I figured it was one of those days!


----------



## slg76

looks great button!!!

Big hugs for you today Munchkin :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope whatever is wrong gets sorted out soon. 

For baby number 2:
1. Worry much less about every little cry and noise.
2. Ask for more help from friends.
3. Have a finished nursery...dd's never really got finished
4. start potty training sooner....before he/she develops such a 3 year old attitude! ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Love it sig. I think with number 2 I'll not bother potty training at all! I've tried really hard with dd and now I'm leaving her to it, wish I hadn't bothered!!


----------



## Button#

I'm leaving Ashley to it, he's so stubborn I know we'd fall out about it. He sits on his potty with no nappy on and sings row row row your boat, that's good enough for now! I bought him a book on it with a cheer button and he just wants to press the button all the time so he won't let me read it to him.


----------



## LPF

Hello all,

I'm feeling a bit better today. My bleeding has slowed right down - it's only day 4 of MC so it was very quick and painless. If I'd not known I was pregnant, I certainly wouldn't of known any different, which is a blessing. 

I was sat in a meeting today thinking about what I'm going to do. My head is slowly coming to terms with having an only child but my heart isn't quite ready to give up yet. 

I'm thinking about taking the next 4 months off (hopely recurrent MC testing could get done in that time - what do you think?) and really concentrate on ds and have a fab summer with him making nice memories that don't relate to MC (my MCs happened just before our summer holiday last year, just before Xmas and just after a holiday at Easter!). I want to spoil him rotten and do as many lovely things as I can (without smothering him which I'm doing at the moment as I'm scared of something happening to him.....)

I also want to concentrate on work (which I'm not doing at all and I have a very professional job, it's a wonder I've not been sacked!) and lose weight. 

I've got this nagging feeling that my weight is causing my MC. I was over weight with ds (bmi was about 28) and after having him and 3 pregnancies/MC later I've put on a stone and a half and bmi is a shocking 33.....:-(

Then in the autumn we might give it one last go and see if we get any success. If not, we'll draw a line under it and move on. 

What do you think? I'm looking forward to no cycle watching, tablet taking and POASing!


----------



## Munchkin30

We've got the girl version of that book! I got the one for big girl beds too. My dd now sits on the potty AFTER she's fine a poo (she pulls her nappy off-total mess!) and then asks for a sticker. Not really the point!!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies :)

Wow button thats the darkest line ive ever seen on an ic! Goodnluck xxxx
Munchkin im sorry youve had a rubbish day :( i was thinking of you because ive had a rubbish day with my two and i was thinking to myself i actually have so much to be thankful for i shouldnt be a whingebag. But tbh if i had a euro everytime my four year old tattled or said "maaaawwwwwwmmm!" Id be so rich right now....

What ill do differently with next baby

1. This one will bottle feed..im getting the maturnity nurse to help me from day 1, a good friend of mine is selling me her double breast pump so if that doesnt get much milk out then ill combi feed and not feel guilty.
2. Blw & trad weaning combo, i dont need to get into blw fights (i saw once on here one lady said if your lo has even once been given a spoon even by grandma he isnt "blw") so im taking a relaxed approach. In fact, i just want my kids to eat their dinner...im just a mom trying to do whats best.
3. Like someone else mentioned not jump right away with every whine or cry. Trust my mama instinct :)

Alot of things i did differently with baby 2 than baby 1 are a few youve mentioned, babywear and cloth diapers, ds i started at just under a year so dd had from birth, just a few sposies in the beginning while she built up "chunk". She loved and still loves being worn :)


----------



## celine

Ldf might be a great idea to focus on a fun summer :) also summer is a great time for weight loss cos ice lollies and fruit are easier to choke down in the heat. Also the testing should be done to give you a clear idea of whats going on and also mental peace of mind?


----------



## LPF

celine said:


> Ldf might be a great idea to focus on a fun summer :) also summer is a great time for weight loss cos ice lollies and fruit are easier to choke down in the heat. Also the testing should be done to give you a clear idea of whats going on and also mental peace of mind?

Thats what I thought too!

Up to now I've been stressing that any age gap will be too big and it's not the 'norm' but now I realise that's it's not worth worrying about whats normal and what people think!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry you are having a tough day munchkin :hugs: 

Button, lovely positive opk! Bd time!! 

What I would do differently next time:

1) ill try to enjoy pregnancy more. I know first tri will be tough but I wished the rest of it away and now I am so jealous of anyone who is pregnant! I will try to cherish it more.
2) I want to use a wrap next time, I didn't with Freya only a baby bjorn occasionally.
3) worry less about the ironing, washing, hoovering etc. in 2 years time when I have more time to do it it won't matter that I didn't do it 2 years ago!! Enjoy the baby instead.

I've had a pretty rough day too. Woke up feeling tired with a headache (possibly a glass too many of red wine last night!!) and it's lingered all day. The brown bits in my cm meaning af is coming and way too early again. Then a good friend who had a baby just before I had my dd told me she's pregnant :cry: most days I'm ok and can be positive but today I just want to sob!!! It really isn't fair :cry:


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh mrs W and LPF :( I wish I could just give both of you a big hug and we could drink wine and cry and bitch about pregnant people :haha: other than Celine. She doesn't count :haha: I'll reply properly once dd is in bed but just wanted to send my love. 

Button I hope you're VERY busy xx

Celine you're still allowed to moan, kids are hard work!!


----------



## Button#

Hee hee Munchkin, waiting for LO to go to bed first, he's in the bath.


----------



## celine

Oh mrs w im so sorry :( what a knife to the heart feeling, hope you have a quiet peaceful evening.

Lpf isnt it true that we worry about age gaps. I have a two year gap between 1&2 and for ages thought it was a large gap...its not really, and now i was worried about having a larger gap, ill have a three year gap now and its also not that large in the long run...in fact i do beleive its the personality of our kids that decide weather they get alpng or not (this week has been a not get along week) my mom is a third child herself so it was her brother, two years later her sister, and five years later her. And she says she was so close to her sister, sadly she passed away when i was in my teens (my aunt not mom) but i know they were very close.

So after my rubbish day i do have one sweet thing to emntion, i checked on the kids and dd was clearly knackered, she is literally sleeping like a baby, on her back with hands up like when she was a newborn awwww <3


----------



## Button#

Aw that is cute Celine!

Sorry for all the ladies who are having rough days. Hope tomorrow is better for all of you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Celine :hugs:

Munchkin, I wish we could all get together and drink wine too! I'm having wine but its not quite the same with hubby haha! Xx


----------



## babyjan

So I took an OPK (I know I should wait for my next cycle but I can help it lol) and its not positive but close, do you think it's ok to use now since I've got my negative hpt now or should I not bother at all yet? I'm POAS addict so really can't control myself :dohh:


----------



## Button#

I think you're fine to use them


----------



## Munchkin30

It's fine to use then but I find in that first cycle it can look 'nearly' positive a lot. After my first mc though I got a proper positive and ov'd. Once they aren't positive anymore after a pregnancy and then they go pos again it's a true positive xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

My opks were pos or had lines for most of my first cycle after mc but my levels would have been much higher and my hormones totally crazy. I'd say you are probably ok to use them. 

How's everyone feeling today? 

My brown cm ramped up today, there's much more and cervix is open. I just feel broken. The feeling each month is just awful. I don't know how to carry on. I just feel so upset :cry: :cry:


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh mrs w I'm so so sorry :( we have all felt that pain over and over again. It's heartbreaking. I think that is the worst worst bit of the cycle and once AF starts it somehow feels better than that pre AF bit. And the hormones are worst at that bit too. :hugs: you will feel better and you will get there I absolutely promise xx

I'm terrified I'm completely infertile now! My opks still have no real second line, no improvement and I'm something like cd21. What if I never ov again? What if my cycles are so messed up I never get pregnant again!?


----------



## babyjan

Yeah I think because it was a positive and now isn't then I can trust the next positive if I get one that is x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes definitely that!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks munchkin. I'm sorry to be on such a downer. I just absolutely hate this. Every month. And my edd is getting closer and closer. 

You won't be infertile Hun :hugs: your first cycle after such a late loss was bound to be a bit messed up and confusing. It might take a few cycles unfortunately to sort themselves back out to being regular. They say 3 cycles after a loss to get back to normal. However, it's longer for me as 4th cycle and clearly some kind of lp defect still. And for others it's much quicker. 

I know how you feel though. I can't even go there as I wouldn't get up in the morning. I have to keep believing it will be soon :cry: wine tonight.


----------



## babyjan

Munchkin hun, of course you will ov again, I think with a later loss your body may need that extra time to recover, I know it isn't easy but hang in there :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Here's a pic of the OPK I just took now, I will just take it daily and see what happens if it goes lighter or darker :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyjan

And this is 4 hours ago, I just had to take as these OPKs have been staring at me lately, I ordered it a day or two before I discovered the pregnancy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Button#

Sorry mrs W. Hope the next cycle is a better one for you. 

Munchkin - you'll get there, like the others have said it may just be taking a few cycles for your body to bounce back.

BabyJan - keep posting piccys!


----------



## slg76

babyjan: you should be fine with your OPKs. HCG can cross react on an OPK but they only pick up levels higher than 40 or something like that. If an HPT can't see your HCG then theres no way an OPK will. 

Munchkin: hang in there! Your body just went through a lot! Of course getting regular quickly would be ideal but I don't think you have anything to worry about. Our bodies bounce back and sometimes just need to take time to heal. I didn't have a period for over 2 years and now I'm cycling regularly and had a bfp last year. You will get there <3

MrsW; I'm so sorry that you are so discouraged! I wish I could make you feel better. 

I thought we had missed my O this month but this morning I had more EWCM and a stronger OPK than yesterday (although not as strong as a few days ago). I think I'm probably going to O tomorrow? Hubby came home last night and we BD so fingers crossed our timing worked out ok :thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies. Sig I'm really glad you've not missed it! Get BDing xx 

My opk finally has a bit of a line on it! Still very faint but you don't have to squint to see it. Please please please let there be some progress soon! I've only got 3 sticks left for my fertility monitor before it stops asking for sticks, that's £23.99 wasted to just see 'high' 20 days in a row! 

On another subject, I've been going to the gym lots since the middle of March but I've actually put on 4 lbs. it's bloody typical! I think some of it is genuinely muscle but exercise makes me so hungry! And until the last 2 nights I've drank wine every night over that period too. So now I'm on a detox. Basically ok just eating fruit, veg, white fish and meat, seeds and pulses and low fat dairy (skimmed milk, natural yoghurt and cottage cheese). This is day 2 and I'm hoping it'll help to give me a good clear out and cut out the rubbish. 

Unfortunately dd is on an early waking phase so I had to resort to a cup of tea this morning!! She has never been too bad in the morning, she goes through phases but I'd say 7-8 is normal, but at the moment it's more like 5.30-6.30. Yawn!! I did used to try and get her in bed by 7-7.30 but it's now 8-8.30. I tried shortening her nap yesterday and also put a bit towel over her window so the light didn't wake her but she was still up at 6! She's pretty a cranky by mid morning too. I've got a gro click which she completely ignores. I was hoping it was just another short phase but I might have to get a big firmer about her staying in bed. Any ideas??


----------



## Button#

Exactly the same problem here with my LO Munchkin. If you solve it let me know! I think it might be related to teething with mine. I think he naturally stirs around that time but can't get comfy again as his teeth hurt.


----------



## Munchkin30

I think I'm going a bit nuts! Can anyone see any progression??


----------



## Munchkin30

Mrs w I just read that yams are good for increasing the length of the Lp?? Just off to find out if they're different from sweet potatoes!!


----------



## celine

Def the start of colour on your opks munchkin.
About the wakings im n help, my dd couldnt give two damns about her gro clock sometimes, my son swears by his, n fact he wont even dare lesve his room to pee if its still "night" although he is learnng the numbers and since we on may hols ive told him i adjusted it so he only gets up at 8 but he goes to bed later.
Dd well...she is a rotten sleeper sometimes, better since she was so sick and now in a better mood but mornings are rough cos she wakes up cranky and ds wakes up as if he has had a trillion cups of coffee and gets in her face :(

My dh is on a health kick and i made this uber healthy salad for dinner..tbh i thought it would taste aweful but it was devine! Munchkin if you have pintrest i highly recommend it for inspiration on healthy eating.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine! I'm in the middle of the most awful battle with dd. She wanted to watch peppa pig AGAIN and it's such a lovely day I put my foot fun and said we needed to play in the garden. She agreed to have her welly's on but didn't want socks so whilst I was putting them on her she threw a recycling bag with card in on the floor. 2 bits of card flew out so I told her to put them back and wouldn't let her leave the room. Cue half an hour of screaming. I walked out eventuslly and went back 10 minutes later, she was still screaming, so I offered to put one bit back if she did the other and she said 'mummy do it' so she completely understood! Then she said she wanted to go to bed so that's where she is now! Some stubbornness to go to bed at 10.20 am just to get out of putting 2 bits of card in a bag. I dread her teenage years! 
On a plus note, my beautiful new bumgenius freetime poppers arrived with 10 new bamboo boosters so they're having a pre wash and will be beautifully on the line in half an hour! The things that make me happy... (Celine might be the only one that gets this!!)


----------



## Munchkin30

Damnit celine, why didn't you stop me?!? Apparently you're not meant to wash bamboo with other fabrics! I'm now doing a 3rd 60 degree wash on the bumgenius cos I'm so paranoid about 'oil residue' from the bamboos!


----------



## slg76

Munchkin:
I def see progression on your OPKs. I hope your positive is soon!

Your dd sounds a lot like mine. So stubborn! Sounds to me like you are doing great with her. I would just stick with it to make sure she knows she can't manipulate you. I think toddlers really are like mini teenagers. My dd has been arguing about what to eat, when to take a bath, why she shouldn't have to clean up, just about everything. She also has been crying/screaming a lot on purpose just to let me know she's upset. I'm not sure about getting her to sleep later other than to try keeping her up later in the evening. You may just have to be an early bird until her body shifts schedules again. 

My dd just discovered Peppa Pig about a week ago. She wants to watch it all. the. time. This morning she told me, "I like it, and I love it, and I want to watch it everyday!" :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Freya loves peppa pig as well!! 

I thought yams were the American name for sweet potatoes. Did you find anything interesting? I do eat them quite a bit anyway, apparently eating a lot of yams can increase the chances of having twins, haha x


----------



## Munchkin30

Well my googling taught me that yams are not the same as sweet potatoes or even related at all. It's hard to get hold of them but I am working in Birmingham at the moment and they must sell them in the market there, it's a big Afro Caribbean thing. I've ordered some capsules in the mean time!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cool, let me know what you find out! Could you also post the link to the royal jelly again. I'm going to order some, I need to get me some of those super eggs!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried B6 MrsW? That lengthened mine slightly.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep. I'm on a b100 complex so pretty much the strongest does there is and no difference. I'm going to go to the drs next week. My cycle was fine before the mc, I don't understand why suddenly it's gone so wrong. 

Another friend told me today she's ttc. Literally everyone I know is excitedly announcing their pregnancies, I just want to scream!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: I know that feeling. 

B6 only lengthened mine by 1 days. 
I've read a lot of good things about Agnus Castus.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Been on agnus castus for 3 cycles now. I don't know what else I can do!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Everything I read said Agnus Castus can take 6 months to work?
Have you thought of going natural? Only folic acid? I've done that for the last few months and my cycles seem to be regulating themselves, touch wood!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have thought about stopping all supplements but then I'm worried incase I go backwards. What do you all think? Try a cycle with nothing??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would. Give your body a break. Just make sure you still take your Folic Acid though. It might take a few cycles to balance though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so scared it will make things worse. Grrrr. I really hate this. I'm tempted to try naterual though. If my cycle was normal pre mmc I can't see why it's so messed up now. I've been un pregnant longer than I was pregnant if that makes sense.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh. I was scared to try natural too but glad I did. I only took folic acid when I became pregnant with Tristan.


----------



## Munchkin30

I don't know mrs w, I was determined to go natural but I'm rubbish at it :( I stopped taking b6 when I was ttc our dd because it lengthened my Lp from 13-14 days and made me crazy! I decided if it ain't broke don't fix it. I think things like agnus castus can confuse your cycles but it's hard because maybe it'll just take longer to work?? Sorry, I'm not very helpful!

Royal jelly isn't technically a supplement, it's a food so you should be ok with that?
This is the link... https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk/wellbeing-range/royal-jelly-wellbeing

I'm also eating this at the moment too. It's meant to be v good for fertility and it's a bit like Manuka honey I think?? It's got all the bee products in with extra pollen xx
https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co....-and-apimist-plus/product/apimist-plus-pollen


----------



## LPF

I've stopped all supplements (except folic acid). Before my recent MC I was taking agnus castus, b50, vit b, coq10 and pregnacare. By the third cycle on this my cycle was all over the place. I had a 27day cycle then a loooong cycle where I ovulated a week late and then fell pregnant and MC. 

It's so difficult isn't it. Unless you know exactly whats wrong, you don't know if a supplement will help or not. Not like any medical professional is that bothered or will help until you've got through lots of heartache.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks everyone :) Feeling much better now. I had a cry and a but of a wobble but I'm ok now. 

What do you all think to these? I can't decide what to set it at? I feel like O was CD14 because I had some cramps and my boobs became sore on CD15 which has only ever happened after O upto now. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/7FB73A03-E185-429D-ADE0-680C31DD78B0_zpsddbuckxq.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

Tricky! I love a good charting problem but it's very confusing, particularly with your ewcm pattern. Luckily you've got BDing covered whatever's it is. My instincts with fam but I don't know why!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I put a note on CD18 because I had EWCM but it was creamy in colour! I've added that in and advanced gives me solid crosshairs. I've also looked at past temps and everything after CD18 looks like my after O temps! :wacko: Confusing one!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. How are your weekends going? Once again me and oh are working tomorrow and oh has been working today and yesterday so bank holiday means nothing to us!! 

A quick inspiring story for you. A lady I spoke to today was 37 and planning on getting married. She was having painful periods so went for a scan and the dr said 'of course you know you won't be able to have children' which she didn't. She was told she had completely blocked tubes due to a horrid infection. She said she wanted children so the dr said to get on with it if there was even the tiniest chance. She had homeopathy and feeling and sure enough she got pregnant. She lost the baby 6 weeks before her wedding but soon after fell pregnant again and went on to have 2 boys. At 44 she accidentally fell pregnant again and went for a scan and they found a huge tumour in her uterus. She has it treated whilst she was 15 weeks pregnant and carried the baby full term! She now has 3 very healthy happy boys. If she can do it, we all can :hugs:


----------



## slg76

thanks for the story, Munchkin. I love good news stories!

Mrs. W. Have you talked to your acupuncturist about your supplements? He/she should be helping you with that. My acupuncturist uses chinese herbal blends in capsules and I buy them from her.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sig my acupuncturist isn't that interested in supplements really. I told her what I was taking but she wasn't that bothered and didn't recommend anything.

Well it's cd24 now and still very little progress on the opks. Although I think the oestrogen lines on the cbfm sticks are getting lighter which means in increase in oestrogen which in sure has got to be good! I wonder if the period really was a period at all. It came much sooner than I expected and was so strange. Hopefully my body will start to regulate itself soon. 
I've been looking at playhouses on eBay and oh isn't happy about it!! He duesnt like all this plastic stuff in the garden but she loves the playhouses and we do have a tiddler so thae house had to be full of plastic monstrositys!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

No slg I haven't told my acu about the supplements. I think it's because deep down I thought he would say it was best not to take them all and I wasn't ready to stop. He isn't Chinese and he seems to do acu more as a treatment, alongside reiki, reflexology and other things. He hasn't mentioned herbs or supplements. 

The story of the lady is lovely, I'm so glad she got her 3 boys, love a good news story. Thanks for sharing.

I hope that is your oestrogen rising munchkin. My af isn't as heavy as last month, no idea what if anything that means! 

Sorry you had to work today, what do you do for a living? I worked Saturday but off yesterday and today. It's sunny so we are going to the beach to make sand castles <3


----------



## Munchkin30

Im a radio journalist so there's no such thing as a bank holiday, although it's been painfully quiet today! Looking at playhouses for DD, i was giong to get a cheap plastis one but oh has vitoed them so i can get a posh wooden one!! He'll regret saying that :haha:
Also i think my CM has increased which would add up with the estrogen rise. On the subject of supplements causing problems, i read yesterday that too much Evening Primrose Oil can delay ov. The website suggesting starting with 500mg and going up to 1000mg if necessary. I've been taking 2000mg since march and upped it to 3000 after AF finished :dohh:


----------



## celine

Go for a posh wooden ne munchkin! Hehe

Oh nterestng about epo...why did you take that much, maybe you read it somewhere more reliable?


----------



## Munchkin30

I think on the pot it says 1-2 a day, which is 2000mg, but i thought an extra one would only help, it's only an 'oil' after all. Ooops.


----------



## slg76

I think a nice wooden playhouse sounds lovely! 

Oops! Time to cut back on those pills. Maybe a smaller dose will speed things up! 

no news here. Not sure when I O'd but pretty sure that I did. We BD last night to cover the bases. now it's just time to wait....

Dd has been a mess today. Full on temper tantrum. Hubby lost his cool with her and was so frustrated. She wasn't listening to a word he said. Can I say that I got a little bit of satisfaction out of that :blush: He's been telling me for two weeks (when he was out of town) that I just needed to figure out a better solution for her behavior. Guess it's not me after all, huh! :thumbup: 

Those two are upstairs napping so I get to go grocery shopping on my own!! The small pleasures of being a mom :)


----------



## celine

Slg haha i love it when the men finally realize what we are on about! Three year old girls are so dramatic!
Munchkin whats your opks looking like?


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine just because you don't get the 'joy' of opks and cm any more you will have to live vicariously through mine!!

So here you go on cd25! The top one is today. Basically with the cbfm sticks the right hand line is estrogen and gets lighter as estrogen INCREASES....the left one is LH


----------



## Munchkin30

My opks...
the one on the left is today.


----------



## babyjan

Todays opk! A tiny bit of the test line was dark, if that makes sense? Hopefully a positive soon if not I think I need to stop the opks for now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

That's what mine were like BabyJan. I think tomorrow it'll be really good.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hope your opks are looking good today babyjan! Button how many dpo are you now? I am so over this cycle, it's killing me! There's some colour on the opk today but nowhere near. 

On a positive note, the groclock seems to be working! First morning I had to get in bed with her for snuggles, second morning I had to read story's until the sun came up, yesterday I had to get in bed with her but this mirning she woke up rattling the stair gate at 6.25am, I put her back in bed and told her to wait for the sunshine and it's now 7am and not a peep out of her! The sun comes up at 7.15 but now I'm worried she's gone back to sleep so I don't want to wake her if she has!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gro clocks are brilliant! We got one for Tristan. If he wakes before the sun he sits talking to himself in bed :)


----------



## Munchkin30

What do you think ladies? Progress? Today's is at the top x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would say so :)


----------



## Button#

I see some progress munchkin, fingers crossed. I'm 5dpo, planning to test on Monday as it's OHs birthday.

Gro clocks didn't really work for Ashley if he wakes up before the sun he sits there shouting yellow at it. He also threw it in the bath and he managed to reset it to a 4.30 wake up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Button that's hilarious :lol:

Depending on my chart I might be testing Monday too!


----------



## babyjan

I'm on antibiotics for my wisdom tooth (amoxicillin) I was told its ok to take when pregnant or breastfeeding but does anyone know if it can affect or delay ovulation??

I've been on it since Friday and have one more to take today, tmi but it makes my pee smell funny and I know it's the amoxicillin because when my son was on it ages ago his pee also had this exact funny smell lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'd say there was a progressing line there too munchkin, yay!! What cd are you now?

Brunette your temps look good I think!! Fingers crossed for you.

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel out Mrs W :(


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm on cd26 mrs w. It's not even funny any more! After my first loss I oved about cd27 after the miscarriage and it's been over 8 weeks and I haven't ov'd at all yet :( it's better be a good one, release 15 eggs or something. I haven't actually ov'd since last October!!


----------



## celine

Munchkin you ovulated on cd 27 after a 12 week loss, a 22 week loss might be a bit longer? I do see some rosy colour starting though so fx, my opks never got too dark.
Brunette why are you feeling out? Temps looking good


----------



## babyjan

Today's OPK, hmmm not sure it's gonna get any darker than this tbh, I probably should have waited for AF then start using OPKs x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Munchkin30

Babyjan I've had nearly positive opks the whole cycle after loss :( it's a right pain but after AF it will sort itself out xx


----------



## babyjan

Yeah I think I should stop with the OPKs and wait for AF to arrive, not sure when that's coming lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette how come you feel out Hun? Any news on your results yet? 

Munchkin it's so frustrating isn't it not knowing what's happening. My first cycle was the same, I oved early second cycle but so much bleeding it was still no way a normal cycle. Your body just needs time sadly to recover and get back to regular cycles. But I think you will ov soon, the opks are getting colour now.

I am cd4 now. 2 weeks and 1 day until ov. I hate ttc.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just do. I'm just feeling a bit down today :( Lost hope kind of thing. No results yet. I got my original hospital letter out but it's not got a number on!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww :hugs: it's probably hormones. Xx

I feel absolutely can't keep my eyes open shattered today. Would go to bed if I could. Fed up x


----------



## celine

Sorry you are feeling a bit down :( virtual hugs to all of you, ttc sucks xxxxx


----------



## slg76

I do see a little progress Munchkin. I know waiting is so hard. 

Emily is sick right now with a cough and fever. I asked her for a hug this morning. She said she couldn't because she would get me sick, but she still loves me anyway :)


----------



## Button#

Aw bless her! Hope she feels better soon.

Brunette - sorry you're having a down day.

Mrs W- not long til bedtime, I'm counting down!


----------



## Munchkin30

Aw bless her sig, so caring!! 

Do you ladies think I might not even ov again this cycle? Maybe I'll just get AF? I seem to have lots of cm again, it's watery with bouts of stretchy stuff but my cervix is very low?? I've never really monitored cervical position but I though low meant AF was on it's way?!?


----------



## celine

Munchkin i reckon you should start temping again! Im not a reader of cervical position tho :p if you wont ov this cycle would your cycle be this short?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hmm I don't know. I've never had a cycle where I don't ovulate before, or one with late ov like this. My first proper cycle after the 12 week mc I ov'd on cd17 like clockwork. How would temping help now? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

My cervical position doesn't give anything away. I'm at the end of af and mine is high and soft! It's meant to be low during af but it hasn't been low once this cycle. So I ignore that now. 

I guess if you temp you would know for sure if you ov or not. But I do find it very stressful. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks mrs w. I can't be oving without some sort of lh surge though can I? I'm getting paranoid now because I'm getting ov pains tonight!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I have never had a line with my losses before 11DPO and even then they've been squinters!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/323DB056-9B90-4B95-A2AB-7DF03100E457_zpsd5wqroun.jpg


----------



## Button#

Yay brunette! I knew you'd get a BFP. I was certain I was out before I got mine so I think it's a good sign! Congrats and hope this is your sticky.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats brunette!! I really hope this is your sticky one xx


----------



## Munchkin30

So many congrats brunette, that's awesome!! Gives us all faith that it'll happen! How many dpo are you? So genuinely happy for you :hugs: now look after yourself and put your feet up!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've just seen you're 9dpo. That's an awesome line for 9dpo!


----------



## babyjan

Oh wow! Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## celine

Wow thats an amazong lne for 9dpo! Congrats brunette <3


----------



## slg76

Huge congratulations!! Enjoy the excitement and joy!


----------



## babyjan

I think I finally got a positive OPK!! 

Just taken now with a drop of wee as I accidentally split most of it :dohh: 

Tryna upload a pic now


----------



## Button#

Ooh exciting BabyJan.


----------



## babyjan

Thanks button, I was honestly so close to giving up as I didn't think I would get a +, so glad I didn't! Cervix is high and very open! 


Here's a pic, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I say positive! Good Luck!


----------



## babyjan

Thanks! Cd23 today :wacko:


----------



## slg76

looks great, babyjan


----------



## Munchkin30

Definitely positive. Go for it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree, positive!!


----------



## Button#

Looks same as mine the other day, good luck and happy bding!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well nothing going on here, opks still very pale. But I've just spent a small fortune getting my hair done including highlights which you can't have when you're preggers so I'm feeling happy!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill drink to that tonight munchkin! :wine:

Nothing happening here either. Cd 6. Af gone. Doing smep this month so going to start on Monday I think and do cd9,11,13,15,17,18 &19. I ov on cd19. Or shall I do 8,10,12,14,16,18,19&20?? Does it matter?! 

X


----------



## Button#

I don't think it matters as long as your doing OPKs you hopefully won't miss OV or try too early if OV is a bit late.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill be doing opks and temping but apart from right after my mc I have oved on cd19 every month. It was more is it best to dtd the two days before and the day if ov, or the day before, day of and day after ov. If that makes any sense! X


----------



## Button#

It does. I think I would go for the two days before and the day of OV.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok cool, thanks. Starting Monday it is then x


----------



## Button#

Good luck!


----------



## slg76

all quiet here too. Just waiting for testing time. DD started antibiotics last night for the first time ever. Dr. says she has the beginnings of an ear infection and very irritated throat. I really, really hope she starts feeling better soon. She is miserable and none of us are sleeping. 

I bought a bunch of flowers to plant in my garden. I was all excited to do that today and tomorrow. But, now the weatherman says it's going to snow on Sunday so I should probably just put the plants in the garage until after then. Dang. We have such crazy weather here. Two days ago it was in the 80s!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies how are your weekends going? I'm officially barren!! My opks are getting paper if anything. I wouldn't be at all surprised if this was another annovulatiory cycle. Well my body must know what it's doing. 

I lost dd this morning, it was horrid :( we came put of the crèche at the gym and she ran out and I turned the corner and she'd totally dussapeared. There are electric doors to the car park outside in 2 directions. I searched everywhere, changing rooms, loos, restaurant. She was no where. I got people in reception to help and she eventually turned up in the office behind the reception desk quiet as a mouse, she's obviously come out of the crèche, turned the corner then the next one before I caught up. I was terrified, still shaking when we got into the pool! She's in a really bad running off phase at the mo, no idea what to do to stop her :(


----------



## babyjan

Aww munchkin, that sounds soooo scary!! That's every parents worst nightmare! Unless I have LO in a pushchair at all times then I'm always worried something is gonna happen, the other day we was out together and walking, I looked away for two seconds and I saw him about to walk into the road! Another time I lost him in superdrug and had a panic attack thinking he left the whole store which leads to a very busy road! Thankfully he was still in the shop! 

Glad your LO was found and safe :) 

Afm, I got my positive opk on Thursday evening, bd that night but missed last night as LO is unwell and I felt really tired, today i feel crampy on both ovaries and ewcm has gone, do you think I could be ovulating today and still in with a chance? I'm worried thinking I've missed my it :/


----------



## babyjan

Never mind, AF arrived :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

I'm actually happy cause now can start fresh but also very surprised, really wasn't expecting it to arrive sooooo soon lol x


----------



## Button#

How scary for you Munchkin! Glad she's ok.

Hope OV shows up soon


----------



## Button#

How many CDs are you BabyJan?


----------



## babyjan

Cd25, my last period was 16th April but dr said that wasn't a period, it's very confusing :/ 

But seeing as my cycles are usually 28 days and today being cd25 I could just be 3 days early right?


----------



## Button#

Could be as I was a couple of days short after my mc. Normally 30 day cycle but was 28 days when I got AF. 

Is it heavy AF bleeding or could it be ovulation bleeding?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Could it be implantation bleeding if you ovulated on Thursday, it seems very early. However I did have very short lp just after my mc too. So confusing.

Slg can't believe you've gone from 80s to possible snow! Yikes!! Probably best to plant the flowers in a few weeks then! I need to sort my garden out today as well. Buy a few flowers to plant and make it look pretty.

Munchkin, sorry your opks are light again. I had a good old whine to my acupuncturist today about how I'd been told it took on average 3 cycles for the body return to normal and to expect regular cycles and how my af keeps coming early and I'm scared something's wrong. He said to remember that everyone is different and that my body just needs time to heal and get better after such a trauma before its ready for pregnancy again. I underestimated how long it would be for me. But everyone is different, I know.

Gosh how scary your little girl running off like that. Freya has done it too, and your heart literally stops doesn't it as you run round searching. Petrifying. So glad all was ok.

I'm feeling knackered and really thirsty as well. So odd whatever hormone stuff I have going on is weird. 

Also it's really windy here today and I hate wind!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well these are my opks. Right hand one is today, cd30. I'm so over this cycle now!!


----------



## babyjan

Button and Mrs W, it's a real period, heavy and painful! I hope from here on my cycles are regular :|


----------



## brunettebimbo

Munchkin30 said:


> Well these are my opks. Right hand one is today, cd30. I'm so over this cycle now!!
> 
> View attachment 763797

How long are your cycles usually? Do you chart?
I don't use OPKs because I've never had a positive. I must have a quick surge. Have you had a positive before?

Babyjan good luck with next cycle!


----------



## Munchkin30

My cycles are usually 29-31 days and I always get a positive! Ov cd 15-17. I also have a fade in pattern where they get darker and darker. I'm really irritable today so I'm wondering if AF is on her way and I'll just not ov at all, so long as something happens it's ok!!


----------



## slg76

muchkin, sorry your body isn't cooperating. I've been in your shoes. My cycle after my mc was 111 days! I know it's so hard to wait when you just want to be back on track. Hang in there; your body is working on it! 

I think I'm CD10 today and no surprise my FRER was negative. Time to hurry up and wait some more :haha:


----------



## Button#

Good luck for next cycle BabyJan

Slg - that is early testing!


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi everyone, I still follow this thread as I can relate to so much that you have going on. Font think I've missed any of the conversation lol.

Anyway I have a question or 2 for whoever can help me, I have booked to see an acupuncturist in June, I checked that she works with ttc which she does.does it matter Where you are in your cycle as to when you have it done? And how often so you have it done? Is once a month ok? Thanks


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi tootyfruity. I imagine acupuncture is different in different places but with mine I just tell her where I am in my cycle (ie no bloody where!!) she can be more aggressive before ov and very gentle after ov if you're ttc. Mine does 6 sessions initially every week then I'm not sure after that!!


----------



## tootyfruity

Thanks munchkin, yes I imagine it is different in different places, wow. Once a week that could be expensive! It will be £38 per session for me. Now im wondering if it will be worth it. 
I hope you're cycles get sorted soon! I know how it feels when you just want to get back to normal.


----------



## slg76

Hi tootyfruity!
Nice to hear from you. I haven't "seen" you around in ages.

I do acupuncture regularly. It is helpful to know where you are in your cycle because they can treat for each cycle phase (follicular, luteal). But, you can go anytime since they can also support your reproductive system in general. My acupuncturist saw me for a while once a week. Once I started cycling we spaced it out to once or twice a month (while I'm bleeding and right before ovulation). I'm sure each acupuncturist is different and I'm sure anyone who is any good will explain everything to you and work with your budget. I think it is absolutely worth at the very least going in for a consultation. I've had amazing results with my treatments!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have acupuncture too. He told me it would take around 3 cycles to get my cycles regular and now I have done 3 cycles of seeing him weekly and he is happy the acupuncture is working he only wants to see me at the beginning my my cycle, before ovulation. After I have ovulated he prefers to leave my body to do its magic so we will see how that goes this month. I agree it's well worth trying but I think you'd need to be willing to commit for at least 3 cycles before deciding if its working or not.

Munchkin hopefully af is on the way if you haven't ovulated so that you can start a new cycle. Then you would be onto cycle 3 right? And hopefully your cycle will be getting on track and ready to ovulate. 

I'm feeling really weird. I've had a horrible lower back pain all day which started yesterday. Is odd I saw my acu yesterday and mentioned I'd had a bad lower back pain during af so he treated me for earth rather than fire as it covers the kidneys. I wonder if that could be linked to the pain I'm suddenly having? He also said he was doing blood nourishing and I've been madly thirsty yesterday and today. I drank about 2 pints of water through the night. Generally though, I feel exhausted and drained, completely shattered. And I have heartburn. So I feel pregnant! And I'm not. Which totally sucks. I don't even want any wine :-(


----------



## Munchkin30

Boo mrs w :( I'd totally stopped the wine since a week last Thursday and then I had a glass last night and it went right to my head!! 
I'd say if nothing else the acupuncture relaxes me. It's a lovely experience and you feel great after, which I think is well worth the 40 quid!


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi slg :hi: i have been around but just not said much :)

I think i might contact her and see what see suggestes then its up to her to offer me something,
ive been worrying that things are not quite right with me (i get this often) i feel like there must be a reason why i havent got pregnant yet (im probably just thinking to much)
i went to the doctors the other day as i was worried i had an infection so have used pessary type things to 'treat' that, i have a horrible feeling that i have an infection in my uterus just because the miscarriage took so long to happen it makes snese, but im sure i would of had lots of symptoms if thats the case.
Although today i had some brown/red discharge i am cd 8 and af stopped 3/4 days ago. i may go to docs tomorrow to have swabs done as they didnt do that last time.

sorry for the essay, thought you guys may have some advise.


----------



## slg76

MrsW. I'm so sorry you are feeling so badly. Tbh, I get a little angry when I get pregnancy symptoms and know that I am not. I feel like it's rubbing salt in the wound. I hope your body straightens up quickly. 

Tootyfruity.
I would say to follow your intuition. If nothing else you can rule out medical causes and put your mind at ease. Sounds like you need a full OBGYN workup. My cycle stopped after my mc. It took three months to get a period. There was nothing medically wrong per say and I didn't have any retained tissue or anything. I only got a cycle after I had an acupuncture treatment or two. I think my body just got sort of stuck. I know every month feels like forever when you are trying and not getting pregnant :hugs:


----------



## tootyfruity

a full OBGYN work up sounds just what i need, but we dont get things like that here, i would only get referred if the gp KNEW there must be something wrong, i think ill see how i go for a few days.
it certainly is a journey this ttc but i gotta stay positive and b thankful for what i have for now. :thumbup:


----------



## slg76

Where are you fruity?

I would suggest exaggerating any symptoms you have. I hate it when doctors don't take patients seriously. I tend to "suck it up" and minimize things about myself. So, if I really need the doctor to take action I say my pain is at an 8 instead of saying it's a 4. Or I'm so uncomfortable I can't sleep or cramps everyday. Get what I mean? Sometimes you just know when something is wrong. 

I went to the dermatologist two weeks ago for a little spot on my nose that wasn't healing. He said that he couldn't imagine it was anything other than a normal pigment change but he did biopsy it because I have a history of cancer. Sure enough, the biopsy came back precancerous. I think 9 out of 10 people would have ignored a spot so small but I knew it wasn't right.


----------



## celine

Urgh munchkin id be so frustrated at those opks :(

Hope you all had a good weekend, here we had mothers day and i had such an emotional day. My first loss was concieved last mothers day, my cousins unplanned pregnancy was born ton mothers day yesterday, she is doing well considering the circumstances, loving relationship but baby born with cleft lip & palate (like me)
At church i was meant to do the sunday school whoch i was fine with as we had intended to dedicate our baby to God on mothers day like we did our living kids two years ago. I didnt realize the sadness i had til i stepped in, i saw a baby born when i was due that first time and i broke down n tears.
Husband was serving in church as well, he was behond the computers doing multimedia but one guy said to him he needed to be with his wife today, this guy spoke to hubby briefly but he himself had a (further along) loss years ago, his 8 year old is actually a twin :(
So he sat with me as i cried and grieved that i had no baby to dedicate on mothers day.

Also on a better note i went out on Sat night and i am listening to a podcast to help me prep for this baby and i listened to two shows about miscarriage and stillbirth. It was quite good and they interviewed women who had experineced then, how they felt what you should say etc etc. the second part was abput pregnancy after loss which at times was sad as none of these woman were feeling happy go lucky. One woman had a baby then two miscarriages then a loss at 2,5 days old, then a miscarriage then finally a healthy baby. I cannot imagine going through all that. She explained how her baby didnt replace the other angels but rather he was now the joy walked alongside her grief.

One woman had had two perfect pregnancies before two or three losses and was again pregnant and hanging on. I resonated with her so much.

Well i hope you all have a great week x


----------



## Button#

Sorry you had a rough day Celine.

I've just had some spotting, really hoping it's the good kind and not AF starting.


----------



## babyjan

When will you test button? 

I'm gonna try and be chilled out this cycle, not sure if using OPKs is still a relaxed approach or not? Also gonna try lessen the amount of time I spend on here as it only makes my obsession worse, gonna be hard cause when I'm on my phone I can't seem to keep away from here lol

Hopefully my plan works :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

I'll give it a couple of days and see what this spotting does before testing again.

I think it's good to try a chilled approach BabyJan. Only you'll know if using OPKs will make you more or less relaxed. I find it more relaxing as if I have a negative OPK and I'm not in the mood to DTD it saves me worrying I'll miss OV.


----------



## tootyfruity

I'm in uk slg, I know what you mean they really don't take us seriously! That really is s good job you got the spot checked out. 
There's something to be said for our own intuition! X


----------



## babyjan

Hopefully the spotting is implantation :) 

Your right on the OPKs though, I'm gonna stick with it that way I will be relaxed knowing if my body is gearing up to ovulate or not x


----------



## slg76

OPKs actually make me more relaxed. I like to know what is going on. And, I don't want to DTD every other day for weeks so knowing when I'm ovulating takes the pressure off.


----------



## Munchkin30

I agree on the opks. Temping was the thing that made me most crazy!!

I'm struggling at the mo, been feeling really low and fed up and like I'm just getting nowhere :( my due date creeps ever nearer and nothing's happening. I feel like everything's at a stand still, including my job and our house and everything, until this next baby appears and my body has just stopped. I understand because it's been through so much I get that it needs a break but I wish I knew how long and what I can do to help. I feel like I'm doing all I can, I'm in the gym 4-5 days a week and eating soooo healthily and using acupuncture and supplements and aromatherapy. 
I've got to spend today with a pregnant woman at work and I just can't cope :( you ladies are a lovely support but no one can solve it :( xx


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry you're having a down day Munchkin. A time limit would be really handy right about now.


----------



## Misstrouble19

id love another now but in a way i got so much attention to give to my son first.. not happened yet so i guess no 2 isnt meant to be yet a while


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello miss trouble :waves:

Things are looking up here, she's bit pregnant, she's just fat :rofl: and I think AF might be on her way which would explain why I'm being such a mard arse. Please god let it be that!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seen the hospital. I have anti phospholipid syndrome. During pregnancy I have to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and an injection every day up to 6 weeks after birth. I will be seen every 6 weeks for blood tests. I will have 5-6 scans. I've just had some more bloods done and go back tonight to start the injections.


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow brunette. Can I say that's great news?? At least you have an answer and a plan now! How are you feeling about it? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Shocked but I'm ok. Gives me hope!


----------



## Munchkin30

What happens with this pregnancy??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I start my injections tonight.


----------



## celine

Brunette thats great that you are being taken seriously and have an answer and solution. Im so sorry munchkin, i wish someone could give you a timeline or solution :(


----------



## Button#

Brunette that's great that they've given you a diagnosis and a plan.


----------



## slg76

I'm glad you found an answer Brunette. Sorry about the daily injections. I'm sure you will get used to it in no time.

Munchkin: You really are doing everything you can. I find it so hard when things are out of my control. It's understandable that you are really frustrated. I hope part of your bad mood is PMS because that means it will go away soon and that you will be on a new cycle. Maybe we will be cycle buddies. I should get AF in a day or two. 

I tested again today and it looks negative. I'm bummed that the tests the other day with super faints lines were a fluke. I'm also getting very frustrated with ttc. I think I'm ready to start injections to speed things along but my hubby isn't so sure. He's really worried that the injections will increase our risk of birth defects and/or miscarriage. There is no evidence to support that. The only risk that goes up is the risk of multiples. I'm more worried that I will make 10 eggs and end up not pregnant :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg how are you doing Hun, are you testing again? Hoping it was just too early last time xx

How is everyone else doing? Any news? 

How lush is this weather! It has been absolutely boiling today, I love it! 

I'm on cd 13 now and due to dtd again tonight on my smep! Dtd cd9 & 11 so far. I ovulate next week. Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## Button#

I'm spotting and getting BFNs. I think I'm about 12dpo so pretty sure I'm out and hoping AF turns up at the weekend.

Had a lovely day here, had a toddler picnic in the park this morning with a few friends and their LOs.


----------



## slg76

thanks for checking in , W. I am CD3 today. bummer. I had a nice chat with my RE today and it was good to hear her be optimistic about me trying a medicated cycle. I will do testing tomorrow to see if it's too late to do the meds this cycle. If I already have a dominant follicle growing then I will have to wait for next cycle.


----------



## Button#

Good luck slg!


----------



## Scottish mum

Oh this is a great thread! I'm thinking I would like my second soon and I know I might not be as lucky. Very refreshing to have great support on here. Good luck girls xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome Scottish x

Slg sorry af got you hun. I hope you can do the medicated cycle this time, but this cycle or next, I'm really hopeful it will be that bit of help you need to get your rainbow baby! 

Button sorry to you too hun on the bfns and spotting. Can you have a bit of a pamper weekend if af comes? After my mc I started buying myself a monthly I'm not pregnant present!! Pair of shoes or perfume! 

I'm cd 14 today and still doing smep! Loving it and feeling really good and positive. Need to get my bum out of bed and get to acupunture now!! 

Munchkin how are you? Xx


----------



## Button#

That's a brilliant idea Mrs W, I'm definitely going to do that.

Glad you're feeling positive, I'm going to do SMEP again as well next cycle but I'm also going to get some conceive plus and have a go at temping. I may stop the B50 complex as I'm worried it delayed OV.


----------



## slg76

Good morning, ladies <3

:hi: Hi scottish. Welcome!

Good news from me today. I went and had an ultrasound of my ovaries and there are no growing follicles yet for this cycle. So I will get to start my injections today. So curious to see what my body will do with the stronger fertility meds. Very hopeful that this will be the boost we need to get another little one! Doctor is hopeful and thinks meds are a good idea for me right now. I'm "old", a cancer survivor, and had to take chemo meds, all of which decrease egg quantity and quality. I know there's got to be one good egg left in there!!

Emily was extra sweet last night. I tucked her in bed and she sat up to give me a hug and told me she loved me "this much!". This morning she said, "don't forget I want a little sister". I told her that I don't know if God will send us another baby. She said, "If God does send us a baby we will be so lucky!". I love my daughter so much! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Button#

She is so precious! That's good news about starting injections straight away. I really hope it works for you.


----------



## Scottish mum

Hi girls thanks for the welcome hope you don't mind but I'll be following you all. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh slg that is so lovely, your daughter is so cute and says the sweetest things! My daughter today said to our cat, 'busta, do one!' Oops. Need to be nicer to the cat I think! Bless her. 

Well that's great news you get to start your fertility meds this cycle, so what happens next, you just take the injections and dtd as usual? Ill be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you slg, you really deserve your rainbow baby after all you've been through. My male friend who has a grade 3 cancerous brain tumour and about to have chemo and radio froze his sperm this week (he's 26) as the treatment will make him infertile. I'm praying he gets to use them. Medicine is amazing these days and improving every day.

My acupuncture today was great and since I'm about to ovulate I'm now not seeing him for 3 weeks which will be the start of my next cycle. He's doing 5 point acu on me rather than traditional, anyone else have this? I'm between fire and earth and he usually treats me with fire. Last time and today he did earth and I found it very very calming and relaxing. I felt like I'd had a glass of wine! 

It's been a beautiful day weather wise here today and I'm feeling in a really good place. 

X


----------



## slg76

W, I'm so sorry about your friend. He is so young to have to deal with such serious cancer! I am glad he froze his sperm and I hope that he gets to put them to good use in future. 

I take an injection and a pill every day. On Wed. they will do another ultrasound to see how my ovaries are doing, i.e. how many follicles are growing. They will look every other day or so after that until the follicles are big enough. Then I take another shot to release the eggs and we DTD a couple times after that just as if I had gotten a positive OPK. Then we cross our fingers for the longest tww ever. 

I'm glad you had a good acupuncture session. Sometimes I come out feeling like I had wine too :thumbup: I'm not familiar with 5 point. My needles usually go in my feet, lower arms, tummy, and forehead. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks slg. Yes he is young isn't he. He's a work friend, started having fits in his sleep at the end of last year, then they found a brain tumour and after removing it they said it was a serious cancer and gave him 5 years but I believe he still has a good chance of much longer. Oddly enough my work friend sitting the other side also has cancer and both are being treated at the royal marsden, best cancer hospital here. 

That's great they you will be monitors so closely and will know when your egg is released. How many medicated cycles would you do if this one doesn't work? Can they do iui or ivf in the future if this doesn't work? I really hope it does though!! Do they tell you how often to dtd or leave you to it?!! 

I'm doing smep this month and loving it. It's actually making me want to dtd more often as I'm feeling so horny!


----------



## Button#

Morning ladies, I'm out, AF got me today. I'm doing SMEP again this months Mrs W. I agree it's a fun way to TTC. 

Hmm now what shall I buy for my I'm not pregnant pressie?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry af got you button. Have fun choosing your present!! X


----------



## Button#

I may be taking this not pregnant present too far, I'm shopping for a laptop!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha! Lets hope you're pregnant soon before you go bankrupt ;-)


----------



## slg76

lol! Way to go big button!


----------



## Button#

Oops I bought one! 

I can justify it (honestly I can!) my computer's really old and I was going to get a new one but put it on hold when I got pregnant because I would have had to buy a double pushchair. Because of the miscarriage there will be a bigger age gap and I'm pretty sure I'll get away with keeping my BJCM (yay!) and getting a buggy board and/or using a sling.

At least that's what I've told OH...


----------



## babyjan

Yaay for the laptop button lol! 

Hey all, I've been sort of quite as I've been really poorly from Monday, caught a cold, which turned into ear infection and possible tonsillitis, I was struggling to swallow and my whole body was in pain! I was prescribed antibiotics but I've avoided them and I'm really happy I've been able to feel better without them, I really don't want to keep taking them, I was just on amoxicillin two weeks ago for wisdom tooth infection! Plus she prescribed one that I'm not sure is ok to take when ttc.

Anyways that's enough from me, hope your all well x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry you've been poorly baby jan. hope you're feeling better soon.

So I did an opk tonight and it was very faint. Bit odd as last cycle my positive was 48 hours before I ovulated and I'm due to ovulate Thursday so I expected a line. Oh well, I'm feeling so chilled this cycle. The weather helps. Pass the wine!!


----------



## Button#

Poor you BabyJan, I used to get tonsillitis a lot. It's horrible.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Button what a brilliant present! :)

Babyjan I struggled a lot with tonsillitis as a kid, I had mine removed in my early teens. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## celine

Button i love the way your mind works! I was thinking maybe a bittle lf wine but indeed a laptop is waybetter!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hmmm so I'm confused today. I'm cd16 and still only have very faint lines on my opks. I should ovulate on Thursday, cd19 so was hoping I'd get my pos opk today or tomorrow but with such a faint line I doubt that's happening. I'm worried I either ovulated early and missed it (unlikely but I did ov on cd14 2 cycles ago) or I'm going to ov late. 

I've been so relaxed I haven't been temping and not gone overboard with opks, but now I am confused. I'm going to take my temp tomorrow and see if its high or still low. 

Man. I hate ttc. I'm so fed up of it. I just want to be pregnant now. I know we all do :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps,munchkin, I hope that you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm having a confusing day as well Mrs W. Started AF on Sunday and now it's practically over, just a bit of spotting. Normally I get 3 days of heavyish bleeding but even Sunday and yesterday it wasn't that heavy.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had a really light af this cycle too button, odd isn't it. 

I think I defo missed ov as I took my temp this morning as a one off (was planning just to temp this week to confirm ov) and it was high. We've dtd every other day but I wanted to do more around ov and wanted to monitor my lp and now I can't as I've no idea what day I oved.


----------



## Button#

How frustrating for you.


----------



## celine

Mrs w how annoying :( what days did you start bd every other day? For this current pregnancy i didnt think i had ov either cos i only got light lines.


----------



## Mrs W 11

We've done cd9,11,13,15 and will dtd tonight cd17. On cycle 2 after the mc I oved early on cd14 but figured that was a fluke. I normally always ov on cd19. Gutted.


----------



## celine

Mrw i think you have covered enoug bases tho, fngers crossed. Do you think you might ov late?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Temp this morning was more like a pre ov temp so maybe I'm going to ov late. Never have before. Will keep doing opks and temps and see what happens x


----------



## Button#

Good luck Mrs W.

How's everyone else today. Ashley's playgroup had a teddy bears picnic. He had a great time, although I still had to come home and make him lunch as the little fusspot didn't eat anything.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww button teddy bears picnic is the topic at Freya's nursery this term, so sweet!! 

This thread has gone really quiet! How's everyone doing? 

I'm pretty sure I have ovulated as have had 2 more high post ov temps. I think I'm 4-6 dpo now but not sure! Will see how I feel next weekend. 

Trying to be positive I've been thinking of pluses if I don't get pregnant this cycle......

We have a holiday in June, camping and ill be able to drink wine if I'm not pregnant. Obviously I'd rather be pregnant but a holiday isn't quite the same without being able to have a drink! 

I'm doing a new job at work which I love and I want to put everything into it. In first tri I tend to feel so exhausted I can't perform very well at work and if I don't get pregnant this month I can really prove myself over the next few weeks. 

Anyone else got any?? 

Also..... It's Friday, yay and it's bank holiday!!!! We are off to see friends today but mostly will be at home over the weekend relaxing as a family. We might meet bil and sil for shopping one day as they get married soon and the men need to buy shoes and shirts. What are you all doing?? 

Xx


----------



## Button#

Nothing very exciting happening this weekend, although I'm on CD8 on Sunday so will start SMEP. Other than. That a bit of shopping and my art class.

I've started temping but not sure how accurate it's going to be with LO falling out of bed the other morning at 4am and I'm so confused about CM so I might ignore that. My conceive plus arrived today.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. 

I'm just sitting around hoping my follicles are responding to my injections. I have another ultrasound tomorrow morning. 

We are not doing a lot this weekend. Watching a friends baseball game. Taking emily to the museum to see the dinosaurs ( her new obsession) Hubby has 4 days off. We were going to take a mini vacation but then realized its a holiday weekend and we don't want to fight the crowds. I'm hopping I o before hubby goes back to work but I doubt it. If need be he will just call in sick and come home for o.


----------



## Button#

Ashley loved going to see the dinosaurs when we went to the natural history museum. I wasn't sure he'd get it as it's mostly skeletons, but he loved it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Museum is a good idea I bet Freya would like that too. 

Slg what happens after they scan you, is it just to get an idea of how good the egg is and when you'll ovulate? I hope it's good news and I love the thought that your hubby will call in sick to dtd 

Button good luck with smep. We dtd every other day this cycle but missed the 3 times in a row bit as I missed ov. 

I'm feeling odd today, obv is way too early to be preg so I'm guessing high progesterone??? I feel emotional and teary, heartburn, stuffy nose and thirsty and also don't fancy any foods. Maybe I'm just ill. I hate that the tww can mimic preg symptoms it really sucks. 

I hope munchkin is ok, I know she was feeling low so I'm guessing maybe she's having a break from bnb for a while. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you Mrs W. I've been wondering how Munchkin is as well.


----------



## babyjan

Hey guys! 

I'm back and feeling loads better, thanks for your kinda words :) 

Well I've been busy lately and haven't really had the time to concentrate so much or should I say 'obsess' as much as I would lol, I have been using OPKs and still no positive and today is cd14, it doesn't even look like its leading up to a positive anytime soon either :/ 

Ahh well, I will continue testing and just wait and see!

Hope your all well :)


----------



## Button#

Glad you're feeling happier BabyJan


----------



## slg76

Good to hear from you babyjan!

W, sorry you aren't feeling well. It is so frustrating that you can feel pregnant during the tww. Hopefully this time you really are! 

My doctor will watch my follicles grow with the ultrasounds. When they get to a mature size (assuming I make any) I will take a shot that forces my body to ovulate from all of the mature follicles. Hopefully a couple of the follicles will have good eggs in them but there is no way to test that. We just DTD and see if any of them fertilize and stick. This treatment has a high occurrence of multiples (20% I believe). Not sure I'm at much risk for that since so many of my eggs seem to be duds :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh gosh I was going to say what if a few eggs come out and get fertilised. Well you never know but I think you've got a really good chance this cycle, I'm excited for you ! Will you do another medicated cycle if no bfp this time? Fx you will tho and hopefully your eggs are ready soon. 

Babyjan welcome back, glad you are feeling better!! 

9pm and my little lady is still singing over the monitor!! That's what late naps do!! Xx


----------



## tootyfruity

hi everyone, i have also been thinking about munckin, hope shes ok.

im currently about 5dpo, thiings were different for me this month mainly beacuse my cm was so much better than normal, i was really happy about that so hoping things are looking up!

we were away last weekend (at peppa pig world lol) and it was around o but we still managed to bd, im having a party tomorrow as its my 30th birthday and im a bit worried about drinking, but if i dont drink and then dont get a bfp ill be annoyed that i didnt, so im just going to carry on as normal until i find out otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## slg76

Hi tootyfruity!
Where is Peppa Pig World? My daughter would be in heaven!!

I would say have a drink or two...or three. The baby wouldn't be getting any nutrition from you yet anyhow. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree I think it's fine to have a few until you test positive as baby won't be getting anything from you yet. 

Peppa pig is near Southampton, it's brilliant!! Would recommend going on a weekday outside of holidays tho as queues for rides can be v long.


----------



## Foogirl

Aaaargh. Not pregnant again!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry foogirl :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry foogirl :hugs:

That's ok. I'm pretty certain you aren't to blame :winkwink::haha::winkwink:


:hugs:Thanks


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha. :rofl: I hope not foo!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

How's everyone doing? Weather has been beautiful today and we've had the loveliest sunny family day out! Now home for a BBQ. 

Where are you other ladies at in your cycles? Slg have you had your us yet on your follicles? Button has af gone? Xx

My cycle just got weirder!! So I know I ov-ed early but I don't know how many dpo I am, I'd guess 7-9? Earlier on wiping I had rusty blood. I'm cd22 so if its af she's either come even earlier at like 8 dpo or if I'm 10 dpo which is when she's arrived the last 4 cycles then I oved on cd12?! That's 7 days earlier than I usually ov. 

It's gone to a tiny bit of brown on wiping now. I'm praying it doesn't come back as I had exactly the same with my dd pregnancy and it was an ib. But I daren't get my hopes up, my cycles not predictable just now and I've hoped so many times recently and been wrong! I had cramping earlier and I feel like I've pulled my tummy muscles. Ill know if there's more bleeding later that its af.


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed it's the right sort of bleeding Mrs W.

AF is well and truly gone and I'm on CD8. Started SMEP yesterday, for some reason I want to go for odd days this month! Took an OPK earlier but it was really faint and my urine was really diluted.

Ashley is trying to sabotage my temping by waking up at 5am and I ended up falling asleep in his room so had to go back in to get my thermometer when he woke again at 7am. We took him swimming today but he decided he didn't like the water and screamed when we got him in.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks button. I did odd days this cycle too!! I usually ov on an odd day so I figured it would ensure we dtd on the day of ov that way!! 

Sorry you've been waking so early. D you go swimming very often, I'm sure he will get used to it if you go regularly. We haven't been in ages so need to make an effort to go soon as Freya was getting more confident. X


----------



## slg76

I hope your bleed is good news, W!! Sounds like it maybe could be. 

My 2 follicles are growing but very slowly. One a folli gets to 10 mm the dr is fairly sure they will continue to grow and mature. Mine were 9.5 and 10.5 so borderline. I check again tues. 

We are off to a baseball game to enjoy some sunshine. 

Have a great day :flower:


----------



## Button#

Have fun at the baseball game slg!

Mrs W- this was the first time since last year so I was expecting it to be honest. He normally screams the first time because he's gone in the water and the second time we take him he normally screams when I take him out to go home!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg that's pretty close! Hopefully they will be ready by Tuesday! Have fun at the baseball! 

Button aww Freya is the same, once she gains her confidence she loves it! Cute! 

Just having a BBQ here and then I fancy an early night. Got a sore throat and feeling tired xx


----------



## tootyfruity

Mrs w hopefully that is ib!!! Sounds like it : ) 

So last night I got quite.merry! I had such a good time so I'm glad I had a few drink. Thank you for the reassurance. 

I'm now about 7 dpo this 2ww hasn't been too bad this time, probably because ive busy .


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad you had a great time tooty! What's Nashua time?! X


----------



## slg76

Glad your birthday celebration was fun, Tooty!!! I love auto spell! My phone corrects Emily (my daughter's name) to Emu. So my friends get texts similar to: I can't make it because Emu is sleeping. :rofl:


----------



## tootyfruity

haha ive corrected it, there was a few typo's in there lol. slg thats funny 'emu' lol, yes peppa pig world is just outside southampton its connected to paultons theme park. it was really good, definitely worth going.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh ha ha! I see. 

So I'm pretty sure af is here so god knows what's going on with my cycle, it's totally messed up. Plus I went to bed yesterday feeling fine and woke up in the night with a raging sore throat so bad I'm struggling to swallow. I think it might be tonsillitis :cry:


----------



## Button#

Poor you Mrs W. Try gargling some soluble solphadeine or similar. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## slg76

Hope your illness is quick and not serious. Gargle a lot!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, I feel AWFUL. My throat is absolute agony, hope I can get a drs appointment today. 

Just ordered some royal jelly, the one munchkin uses, hoping it helps me this cycle. Af still here but very light. 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Button#

Soggy! Weather's miserable here. We're going to a friends house this morning, she's stuck in this week potty training her son.

Nothing interesting going on TTC wise. I'm on CD10 and I'll do another OPK later.


----------



## slg76

sorry you are feeling awful, W. 

I had two follicles growing. This morning we saw that one is shrinking so will not be any good. The other is still growing and we are hoping that I can take my trigger shot for ovulation in thursday.


----------



## Button#

Good luck for Thursday slg


----------



## babyjan

How's it going ladies?

Button how are you? What happened to munchkin? Haven't seen a post of hers lately


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg that's great news, good luck Thursday! Does that mean lots of dtd this week then! Fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I still feel awful, I literally cannot swallow I'm in so much pain. I went to the drs last night and I have a throat infection and a huge ulcer on the back of my throat which explains the pain. She gave me antibiotics and a throat spray and I'm taking paracetamol and gargling something she recommended. I can't wait till its gone. I told her how I've been ill at least once a month for the last 5 months with bad throats, colds, coughs and mouth ulcers and she's doing a load of blood tests tomorrow. I told her I think it's all linked to me ttc unsuccessfully and she said lets do the blood tests first and see what the results show but she seemed to listen to me. 

Baby jan - I know munchkin was feeling down, I'm guessing she's taking a break from bnb and all things ttc. I hope she's ok, miss her around here. Xx


----------



## babyjan

Aww I hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Hi BabyJan, I'm good. On CD11. LO has been a pickle today, I definitely have a toddler!

How are you? I miss Munchkin as well, hope she's ok.


----------



## babyjan

I'm good button, I got positive OPK Sunday afternoon (cd16) and even dark Monday, I then started to have strong cramps on Monday night and felt better Tuesday, today I feel slightly crampy and cervix is high, wet and open, is that normal for 1dpo? 

I'm just guessing that I'm likely 1dpo or 2dpo :/


----------



## Button#

I have no idea on normal cervix position after OV but maybe have one more bd for luck if you can! Good luck


----------



## babyjan

I assumed cm dries up straight after O, this is gonna be a really long 2ww!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My cervix usually shuts after O!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I pay no attention to my cervix position anymore because its been soft and unreachable during af and all sorts of things that it should be! Like every month has been different, no pattern!


----------



## babyjan

Mrs w, mine is also high and soft during AF! I thought it was suppose to be low during AF lol!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I thought it was meant to be low and hard during af. Not mine! X


----------



## slg76

I can never tell what my cervix is doing so I just ignore it :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yup. Me too.

So my royal jelly arrived. I chose an apimist one which has royal jelly with pollen, honey and propolis, meant to be great for fertility. Tastes like poo.

Cd5 today so better start opks soon!!


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, here's today's OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyjan

Wohoo button!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wowzer button!! It might just be positive!!!!! Get bding!! X


----------



## slg76

That's as positive as it gets! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Does anyone know, does a really dark opk like that mean a strong ovulation or anything, or is it just that you've happened to catch the surge at its absolutely peak whereas other times you miss it? Just curious!!


----------



## babyjan

I would like to know that too Mrs W, I got a really dark OPK on Sunday just gone and even darker by Monday


----------



## Mrs W 11

I guess it means you've had a strong lh surge but I don't know if that means ovultion is stronger or a bigger egg or what?! I might ask google!


----------



## Button#

I suppose seeing as the LH is what releases the egg it's probably just your body trying really hard to ovulate. Not sure if that has any bearing on the quality of the egg released. I'm guessing though!

When are you testing BabyJan?


----------



## babyjan

I should be due 7th but because I got positive OPK on cd16 then I'm guessing AF should arrive 9th or 10th, I'm gonna try hold out till 7th where I'm 11/12dpo x


----------



## slg76

I don't think it has anything to do with egg quality or ovulation quality. You probably just caught the peak of the surge. If lh is really high it means your body has a hard time "seeing" the lh so you overproduce it. This usually leads to an obvious second OPK line all cycle long.


----------



## slg76

Oh, and the amount of lh needed to cause O varies from woman to woman. The OPK is made to turn positive to indicate the level an average woman needs. That's why the pattern from day to day means more than one positive test. Make sense?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok thanks slg, that's kind of what I thought. So in terms of pattern do you mean if it builds up to positive and then fades over a period of days that you have likely peaked and will ov? That's how I understood it. X


----------



## slg76

MrsW, Yes! If you have a build up or one that is suddenly much darker than the others you are probably about to O (12-36 hours later).


----------



## Button#

Mine seem to be really faint for ages then a bit darker one day then super dark the next.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just having a glass of rosé and about to watch britains got talent after a BBQ! 

Had my acupuncture this morning. I'm starting to get disillusioned with it. I've done 3 full cycles on it and my cycles haven't improved :-( it might be helping me have more energy and feel positive but given that I've been ill so often and haven't got pregnant, it isn't doing much for my fertility I don't think and that why I'm going. Hmmmm.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg have you ovulated? X


----------



## Button#

Maybe speak to your acupuncturist mrs W. They might have something else they can try.

Slg we need an update!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. I had an ultrasound thursday morning and had a nice, big 20 mm follicle. I told my doctor I thought I was ovulating that day and she confirmed that with blood work (high LH). Based on CM and some bad O pains I'm 90% sure I O'd later on Thursday. I'm sure by now I have. We DTD thursday afternoon and friday afternoon. Now fingers are crossed and we wait and see. Thanks for asking! :flower: 

W, I would talk to your acupuncturist. I would expect to be seeing a change by now in your cycle. 

Weather has been really nice so Emily has been playing in the yard a lot. Been a nice break for me. She likes to pour water in buckets and wash rocks :)


----------



## tootyfruity

Good luck slg, sounds promising! 
Just reading what you said about strong opks.... well I normally get a few days of really dark opks! This month was almost 3 days, I do worry that it's a problem, who knows!
I was due af 2 days ago but think I o'd late, all bfn tests so just want af to arrive so it's over in a weeks time for our holiday.


----------



## slg76

Tooty, a few days of dark OPK is normal :). I wouldn't worry about it. I hope that AF is NOT on her way.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great news that you've def oved slg, lets hope you caught the egg. 3 dpo today right! 

Yeh I did talk to my acu yesterday. He said the only things in Chinese medicine that cause short cycles are heat which I don't have or generally being low so he's being doing lots of nourishing and chi lifting but clearly it isn't working. Ill give it this cycle and next and then stop I think. It's a shame as I really had faith it would help but I can't afford to carry on, especially if its not working. Sigh.

X


----------



## Button#

Have you tried progesterone cream mrs W, can't remember if you've already mentioned it or not?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi button, no not tried it. Do you think I should? X


----------



## Button#

I think Leinzlove used it with good results. Maybe worth looking into.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got a TTC account on Instagram and one of the girls started using progesterone cream this cycle and got her BFP today. She conceived her son whilst using it too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Button I did pm leinz to ask he pr as angel suggested I should speak to her too but she hasn't replied. 

Brunette do you know if she had a short lp as well? I'm so tempted to get some but I'm not sure what/where to get it and I always worry incase anything I do makes things worse. Like I've never needed it before so I wonder if my body needs it. Not sure what to do :-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure sorry. Maybe research it?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've been googling it for 5 months now! Not come up with much really, no one seems to do testing on it or anything. X


----------



## Button#

Hmm, it's tricky to know what to do isn't it? I didn't need anything to conceive DS so I'm worried about adding stuff as well. I think personally I would try the progesterone cream in your situation. I think Leinzlove said she used a source naturals one. I think with a short lp low progesterone is a possibility.


----------



## babyjan

I ordered some frer off ebay since they cheaper which should arrive when I'm 10dpo, can't shake the negativity though :/


----------



## ladylee

Hi ladies just wondering if anyone can help i had my mirena removed on 6 may and about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks later i got some brown discharge with small amount of tiny blood clots a couple of days later had 3 strange hot flushes could this have been my period as i have no idea of my cycle as i have had mirena in for 6 1/2 years (2 mirena coils) has anyone had this problem??


----------



## Button#

BabyJan - I got mine off eBay too. Keeping my fingers crossed for Saturday.

Ladylee - sorry have no idea about Mirena.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The mirena really messed up my cycles. Worst thing I ever had. I think my first cycle was 48 days long.


----------



## ladylee

I am really lost with all this do not no if its my first period back its so confusing wish id never gotten it in now:cry:


----------



## babyjan

It hasn't been long since you had it removed, your body needs time to get back to the swing of things and its normal for cycles to be messy especially so soon after bc x


----------



## Button#

It's been quiet on this thread, how is everyone?

I got my crosshairs this morning which I'm quite excited about. I test next week.

Currently trying to cope with a little boy cutting his top back molars, he is not a happy bunny.


----------



## babyjan

What does crosshairs mean? 

I'm 8/9dpo and have been getting bfn so far, I know it's early but I feel normal so don't think it's my month again :|

I used up all my cheapies from 6dpo lol! 

Frer should be arriving tomorrow but I'm gonna try and wait for AF


----------



## Button#

It's the lines on my chart to say I ovulated. I fancied a go at temping this cycle because I wasn't sure if/when I ovulated last cycle.

That's funny using up all your cheapies so soon. Hope I don't do the same! I'm ordering superdrug tests to try as I've read good things and they're on offer.


----------



## slg76

I'm hanging in there. I am 6 DPO today. I've been sick with a stomach issue and hubby is traveling a lot for work. Just trying to keep our days peaceful yet not boring. LO wants a friend over all the time now and says she's "bored" when she is by herself. We do a lot of play dates but right now many people are spending time outdoors and I think it's too hot for that.


----------



## Button#

Hope you feel better soon slg.


----------



## Mrs W 11

When will you test slg? Freya is still quite good at playing on her own while I cook tea and things, thankfully. It must be hard work otherwise. 

Button, yay for cross hairs, happy tww!! 

I'm cd11 today. No lines on opks yet so guessing ill ov later this cycle than last.


----------



## babyjan

Hope you feel better slg x


----------



## babyjan

Button# said:


> It's the lines on my chart to say I ovulated. I fancied a go at temping this cycle because I wasn't sure if/when I ovulated last cycle.
> 
> That's funny using up all your cheapies so soon. Hope I don't do the same! I'm ordering superdrug tests to try as I've read good things and they're on offer.

Oh okay! 

I know, I'm so crazy but I really cant help it! 

I like superdrugs, both the bfps I have ever got ( my son & the miscarriage) was on superdrugs x


----------



## Button#

Ooh good, I've bought 8! They were on offer!


----------



## Button#

Are you trying anything different this cycle Mrs W or going au naturale again.


----------



## slg76

thanks girls. Feeling much better than I was. I have no idea why but I developed a stomach ulcer! The medication is helping a lot. 

Today i have some tummy pain that I haven't had now for several days. I can't tell if it's the ulcer or cramps. maybe both? I definitely am tender much lower down which must be uterus and not stomach :haha: 

I never know when I will test. Some day I just get the urge so I go for it. I always know I should wait until at least 12 DPO but I never do :shrug:


----------



## Button#

I always get tempted by that little voice telling me to test early as well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ouch stomach ulcer sounds painful. How many dpo are you now? 

Button I'm au natural this cycle except for my daily fertility smoothie! Banana, natural yoghurt, frozen berries or mango, a heaped tea spoon of royal jelly with propolis and pollen and topped up with almond milk. The royal jelly is an acquired taste but I'm enjoying it!! How about you? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh I'm also doing the clearblue trial next cycle where you got clearblue opks, there's a thread about it in ttc forum. 

And next cycle I might try progesterone cream. 

Oh! And also this cycle I'm going to eat pineapple core after I ovulate to help implantation!! Well, you never know!! X


----------



## slg76

W, I actually did pineapple core this month too. Can't hurt :shrug: well actually because of my ulcer I skipped the actual pineapple and took bromeline pills which is what is in the pineapple core. My acupuncturist said it would help my ulcer too. 

My H. pylori test came back neg. so all I do for my ulcer is keep taking the antacids for a month or so and see if it heals. 

I'm 7 DPO today. Part of me really wants to POAS and part of me really doesn't because if I'm not pregnant I don't want to know :dohh: I'm thinking sunday would be reasonable to test (10 DPO). Early. But reasonable :haha:


----------



## Button#

I'm just taking pregnacare this cycle and we used conceive plus. 

My temp has dropped again today but I was up with LO early this morning and didn't really get much sleep afterwards so I expected it. The really low points on my chart are my LOs 5am wake ups. I think my chart is measuring my LOs sleep more than my bbt!


----------



## Button#

I might try pineapple core next cycle. See if it helps with the spotting.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Do you know what days I take the pineapple core? I hope it's not too gross, do I eat the whole thing does anyone know?! 

Slg, excited for you to test!! 10 dpo sounds very reasonable! X


----------



## Button#

I'm sure I read on another thread to chop it into 5 pieces and then have some everyday on days 1dpo -5dpo


----------



## slg76

Button# said:


> I'm sure I read on another thread to chop it into 5 pieces and then have some everyday on days 1dpo -5dpo

Yes. You can eat the whole pineapple in the 5 sections but if that's more than you want to eat you can cut the soft flesh away and just eat the core, the core has the most bromaline in it.


----------



## Button#

Mrs W - I was doing a search for a progesterone cream that was mentioned on another thread and found one on offer

https://www.ukhealthspot.co.uk/sour...e-cream-natural-2-oz?language=en&currency=GBP

Thought I'd post it for you incase you're looking for some to buy.


----------



## Future-Sailor

Hello girls :)

I thought I'd join the discussions.....just need a place to vent my anger really....
We're 8 months on TTC and still no pregnancy...

I'm so upset :( didn't think it would take that long....we conceived our daughter so quickly and I assumed a sibling for her won't take long either.....wrong wrong wrong....it's soooooo upsetting :( 

x


----------



## slg76

Hi Sailor :wave:
I'm sorry to hear of your troubling conceiving. It can be so frustrating! Do you have any idea why you haven't had luck yet? 

I figured we would have two or three kids pretty close in age. Wrong!!! DD is 4 next month and now we are just hoping that we can eventually have a second one.


----------



## Button#

Hi sailor, we also conceived quickly the first time around and are finding it frustrating that number 2 isn't being so easy.


----------



## babyjan

Welcome future-sailor :hi:

I understand how your feeling, I conceived my son quickly with no problems, we began trying mid march and got BFP end of April. 

My frer ended up arriving this morning just as I received an email back from the seller saying it should come by Thursday lol, of course I didn't wait for them to come and bought a test yesterday and got bfn using smu, I had a cry because I just don't understand why it won't happen for me :cry:

Anyways I'm ok now and debating whether or not to test again, AF is due today but I don't think it's wise to waste a test when I clearly got a negative yesterday right?

I'm sure she will be here soon enough :(


----------



## Button#

Sorry about BFN BabyJan. Maybe wait until tomorrow and test if AF isn't here by then


----------



## babyjan

Ahah couldn't handle and tested again, bfn as expected!! 

I think once AF arrives I'm gonna book an apt with my GP and ask them if they can carry out tests, do you think they will listen?


----------



## slg76

babyjan, sorry about your bfns. Your misery does have some company as I also was staring at a bfn this morning :cry: I have a few more days before AF but there's really no reason to think that this month will be any different :shrug:


----------



## babyjan

Sorry slg :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I think it varies by area and GP. I would call and if they don't see you ask what the cut off point is for when they will see you.


----------



## Button#

Sorry about your BFN slg.


----------



## babyjan

AF arrived and I feel okay today, better than I did upon seeing a bfn lol! 

Think I'm just gonna stick to ntnp and take it easy, basically no OPKs and no testing till AF is actually late, I think this will be better for my sanity.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Button#

I'm not very hopeful this cycle, had no implantation bleeding yet and I almost certainly would if I'd implanted. I just don't feel like it's going to be this cycle.

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## babyjan

Button it can still happen, why do you think you have to have the implanation bleed? 

I have no other choice hun, hardcore ttc will only make the process more stressful, I'm so worried something is wrong with me, all this time trying and only one BFP which ended in miscarriage.


----------



## Button#

Because of my cervical abrasion I expect I would do, it lasted for 3 days with the one that ended in mc. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with you but I do think not stressing about it for a while would be a good idea.


----------



## Foogirl

Is anyone else suffering with bad timing?

The past few months, it seems that when I'm at peak time to get that little baby on their way, something happens which means we can't do what needs to be done.

Last month we had my 15 yo nephew staying so that was no good. (and no, we couldn't kick him out for an hour or pop out to the garage....)

A couple of months ago, Mr Foo had a raging cold, before that he was working away. Then this month his recurring elbow problem flared up and he is in a huge amount of pain and tablets are making him drowsy.

I'd think he was doing it on purpose if he had any idea what my cycle was!

Seriously, what with the world conspiring against us generally, I'm beginning to think there are just too many signs not to have another baby!!!


----------



## Button#

Me too Foo. This has been the first cycle that me and OH haven't had colds or someone staying or us staying away with a LO who won't go to sleep.


----------



## bathbabe

I wanted a 2/3 year age gap and now harrison is 4 :( I dont ovulate or have regular cycles. Totally sucks :'( xx


----------



## Button#

Sorry bathbabe. Have you spoken to a dr yet?


----------



## bathbabe

I had alot of appointments last year and a scan n smear etc but I have all the symptoms of PCOS but only 2 tiny cysts on 1 ovary so my dr wont diagnose me :( im overweight as well so I dont think they will do much now till iv lost weight which is really hard for me. Havnt bother to see them this year coz I just feel so let down :( I will mak an appointment soon tho x


----------



## babyjan

So sorry bathbabe :hugs:

My age gap dreams are also ruined, especially for OH he wanted a much smaller age gap then me, I initially wanted 2-2.5 years apart, not gonna happen now :(


----------



## Foogirl

babyjan said:


> So sorry bathbabe :hugs:
> 
> My age gap dreams are also ruined, especially for OH he wanted a much smaller age gap then me, I initially wanted 2-2.5 years apart, not gonna happen now :(

ooh, I kind of lost my rag on a "perfect age gap?" thread the other day :blush:

It seems so petty to worry about something so inconsequential when its not exactly something one can plan!


----------



## OmarsMum

bathbabe said:


> I wanted a 2/3 year age gap and now harrison is 4 :( I dont ovulate or have regular cycles. Totally sucks :'( xx

:hugs: we were looking for 4-5 yrs age gap, I even got pregnant on the "right" time according to the plan, but unfortunately it ended with a mmc in April :( 

I also have PCOS, & irregular periods, I had 1 period after the D&C , now I'm late but I'm sure I'm not pregnant. This waiting game sucks, we are not young anymore, I'm 35 hubby is 49 :(

SIL sent me a message few mins back to tell me she got a BFP, it wasn't plan, they don't want a second child. I am happy for her, we are not even trying yet after the mc but I wished it was me not her :nope:


----------



## Button#

I had the perfect age gap BFP as well Omarsmum which ended in mc.


----------



## slg76

We've been trying since Emily turned 2 and she turns 4 next month :( We did want them closer together but now we are just hoping that we get another one. 

On a positive note, I had an amazing day with Emily yesterday. She had zero potty/poop accidents for the whole day! Hooray!! She is finally on board with wearing the panties and after a slow start she is really getting the hang of it. Also, I took her to the pool. Usually she sits in the corner by herself and spends half her time crying because somebody splashed. Yesterday there was no crying, she played with the other kids, and by the end of the day she was floating in her ring by herself walking her hands along the wall. Today she asked for swim lessons. I'm so proud of her!!!!

I bought her a Lite Brite today. Did you guys play with those when you were little? She's loving it and has been sitting on the floor putting the pegs in for 20 minutes now.


----------



## Button#

Wow, go Emily! Sounds like she's on a roll!

Not heard of lite brights will have to google.

I've just had a glimmer of hope in the form of spotting. May just be the run up to AF or maybe something good, we shall see. I've had some mood swings today as well.


----------



## tootyfruity

Oh button I hope it's good spotting!! 

We Also got pregnant with perfect timing which ended in mc, it does suck!!


----------



## Button#

Thanks tooty! 

Slg - yes! We had them in school when we were teeny


----------



## Mrs W 11

Another one who got pregnant bang on for my ideal 2 year age gap only for it to end in mmc followed by 6 months ttc. 

Last month I ovulated early on cd 13 ish. This cycle I'm cd18 with no pos opk or temp rise. I'm wondering if the royal jelly could delay ov? 

Slg sorry you got a bfn, never too late tho. Glad you both enjoyed swimming, we love going too! I haven't heard of that you either. 

Button, I really hope it's an ib ! 

Welcome to the new ladies xx


----------



## Button#

Hate it when OV is late, it's worse than the TWW! Hope it shows up for you soon mrs W


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh weird, still no ov, this has never happened before. Oh well, I'm on holiday now so no opks, no temps, just sex and good times


----------



## slg76

Have a great vacation, W!

I am 16 DPO. No AF and blood test yesterday was negative :cry: I'm having a hard time with it. I'm very Geary today but maybe that is PMS and AF will be here soon. Hubby is out of town so I think me and dd might fly to my moms for a couple days.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey slg, sorry the blood test was neg Hun :-( could stress or anything be delaying af? Or do you take any supplements that might delay it? Or could it be a late bfp? I've seen it happen on here before so you never know. 

Sorry you are feeling down, I understand. Hope you have a lovely time if you do fly to your mums. Maybe it's just what you need.

We are on holiday this week. Trying to get sometime away from ttc and the stress. I don't know if I've ovulated since we've been away, been having ewcm for what feels like ages now. I'm sure the royal jelly delayed ov as my body was gearing up but nothing was happening. 

I'm going to focus on life and work and let ttc take a back seat for a while. I'm doing a trial for clearblue so will still use opks as they've sent me loads but no bbt or ff or anything and although ill still check in on you ladies ill be on here less. 

I've been offered a promotion at work with more money if I go up to 4 days from 3 and although I've been really torn I think it would be the right thing for us at the moment. Freya loves nursery so she won't really notice and it will give me a new focus and give us more money to enjoy our days off. 

:babydust: to you all, I hope we see home bfps on this thread very soon. Xxx


----------



## Button#

Congratulations on your promotion mrs W!


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi, how is everyone? 
Slg Sorry to hear you got negative blood test, I had a good feeling for you this month too! 

I'm having a bad day.....I'm cd 17 and no positive opk's, normally I would of ovulate by now, not sure if it's because I've been away and travelled home by plane Sunday. I just watched 'one born every minute ' it's my favorite programme but I cried all the way through this time, sometimes it just gets to me. 

We need some more good news on this thread lol x


----------



## Button#

Hi tooty, I'm on CD4 and trying to introduce a few new thing to stop me stressing so much as I've been so on edge the last couple of cycles. I'm starting body balance classes, did one on Monday and felt fab afterwards, until I found a spider in my cup of tea!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tooty I. Can't watch obem anymore, too emotional. I don't know if I've ovulated this cycle as I'm on holiday with no opks or bbt but if I have mine was really late as well. I'm always on time or early so it's odd and stressful if its late. I think mine was done to the royal jelly. Yet another reminder to me to go natural x

Button, spider in your tea?? Eeeeek

Also, I know we've said before but has anyone heard from munchkin? I was hoping and assumed shed just taken a break from bnb but odd that she never let us know and I'm really,hoping she's ok. X


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya :hi:

Do you mind if I join this thread. Took us 3 years to get number 1 & probably going to struggle for number 2 as well.

Just to give some background I have endometriosis and my partner has low motility sperm, soooooo it's probably not going to be easy.

At least this time round I know we already have our munchkin so will be taking a more relaxed approach & what will be will be!

Good luck to all of you ladies :thumbup:

xx


----------



## tootyfruity

Eww button I would of freaked, I always think I should start a class but never do lol

Mrs w that's arrange that you probably o'd late too,when I was on holiday last week I still did opks : /, I just can't help it lol.

Lisa you never know it might be fine this time but like you say already you have your lo x


----------



## Button#

I'd already dunked and eaten my biscuits before I spotted him as well, so gross! I did the body balance class before I was pg with DS so I know it's something I enjoy and can keep up. Off to talk to them about membership later.

Hi Lisa, good luck getting your number 2

Mrs W I was late ovulating when I took B50 complex and it was so much more stressful than the TWW ever was. I keep thinking about Munchkin as well.


----------



## slg76

welcome Lisa :wave: 

I have not heard from Munchkin at all. I'm assuming she is gathering some sanity and then will be back. I hope that is all that's going on. 

I'm ok. This cycle has been really rough on me. But, onto the new one now and it should be easier without the hormone injections and all the extra Dr. appointments. I'm only CD6 and starting to get EWCM. :shrug: As long as I O I don't care when it is! The earlier the better really so I get more chances to try and catch an egg. I stocked up on CoQ10 and DHEA today. Here's hoping they can help make a better egg. 

Emily is in a mood today! I think she's just tired from our trip. She upstairs in her room right now. She has to help clean up her dirty panties (we are potty training) and she doesn't want to. At least I get a break while she sulks.


----------



## Button#

I'm CD6 as well Slg. I'm trying epo this cycle.

I had a stroppy toddler yesterday, today's he's hyper and happy but he'll probably crash and start tantrumming in an hour. I ordered a load of shoes to try on him at home, you'd think I was trying to chop his foot off when I was trying them on him.


----------



## lauren1991

Can I join &#128522; me and my husband have been trying for 4 months now but I suffer from pcos, I seem to have a problem carrying to term. I was on 500mg of metformin when I conceived my son and I continued that my whole pregnancy and I have an absolutely beautiful 19 month old. I've had 3 miscarriages, after my second they told me that my ovaries were enlarged and a higher level of testosterone so I was given 500mg of metformin then my son happened. I had a ultrasound 4 months ago and my ovaries etc were a normal size and no obvious obstructions (I went because of pain on my left side behind my section scar )I've now upped my dose after not getting a positive opk till cd23 out of 30 in April (I did get pregnant however I miscarried) so I'm now on 1000mg of metformin daily and I got a high on my cbfm on cd14&15 with positive internet cheapies. Also joined the Clearblue study for next cycle &#128522; that's my story &#128522; xx


----------



## Button#

Hi Lauren, sorry about your losses. I tried to join the clear blue study but I was too late. Good luck!


----------



## LPF

Hello all, I've been avoiding bnb for a while and trying to avoid anything to do with babies!

I've had 3 MCs and waiting for testing but were on a TTC break. I'm so frustrated as I went to the GP 6 weeks ago for a referral. 3 weeks after that I get an appointment at the wrong hospital for the wrong clinic. Referral letter goes back to correct hospital and 3 weeks later I've heard nothing......why is this taking SO long. 

Everyone I know is getting pregnant and announcing all over Facebook. I've unfollowed about 6 people this week alone. I'm really struggling. Ds is 4 in November and I'm 35 next march...I feel like time is ticking away and we're slowly just adapting to living as a family of 3 and our time has past. It's not fair :-(


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies :hi:

Hope your all well! I've been quite lately as I've tried to take my mind off ttc and been away at my mums and enjoying the World Cup.

Anyways AF arrived 10th June as you know as soon as it finished I began having globs of ewcm cd8/9 I thought this is odd as I'm usually dry quite soon after AF anyways ewcm still there so I start worrying as I'm away from home and have no OPKs to use, I came back home last night cd11 and use an OPK really late at 12am as I was sooo curious to see what it would say, sure enough I got a very close positive! Woke up this morning cd12 took an OPK and got positive OPK! I didn't get my positive till cd16 last cycle!! 

I've been away from home this whole time so only had the chance to bd last night (cd11) I've been trying to take the relax approach but this early ewcm took me by surpise! 

Do you ladies think I'm still in with a chance?? Could I have missed O? Or does this positive OPK mean O still hasn't occurred and should soon?

My cycles are usually 28 days :/


----------



## babyjan

LPF said:


> Hello all, I've been avoiding bnb for a while and trying to avoid anything to do with babies!
> 
> I've had 3 MCs and waiting for testing but were on a TTC break. I'm so frustrated as I went to the GP 6 weeks ago for a referral. 3 weeks after that I get an appointment at the wrong hospital for the wrong clinic. Referral letter goes back to correct hospital and 3 weeks later I've heard nothing......why is this taking SO long.
> 
> Everyone I know is getting pregnant and announcing all over Facebook. I've unfollowed about 6 people this week alone. I'm really struggling. Ds is 4 in November and I'm 35 next march...I feel like time is ticking away and we're slowly just adapting to living as a family of 3 and our time has past. It's not fair :-(

Hey hun 

I too tried to take a break from the whole ttc side of bnb, is just been soo hard for me especially noticing people who have been trying same time or after me who are now halfway trough pregnancies if not already giving birth! And people I know in real life expecting around me, it's so hard and everyone around me is wondering what's going on with us!

I sometimes feel worse for OH as he gets asked when he will have another as his constantly around friends who've had their first babies same time as us who are now onto second babies! It's really frustrating! I go into every cycle feeling hopeful then get heartbroken when AF arrives, I even cried last cycle when I got bfn as it just got too much for me. I've tried to put ttc behind us and just stick to 'ntnp' for now.


I tried to ignore using OPKs but curiosity got the better of me this cycle plus having OPKs sitting in my draw hasn't helped lol! 

I don't know what to say lovely but know your not alone :hugs:


----------



## Button#

LPF - sorry to hear you're having a rough time. I know what you mean about everyone around getting pregnant. 

BabyJan - I'd say your right about to O in the next day or two so keep BDing! Good luck!


----------



## babyjan

How is everyone doing? 

I'm having one of my down days, not feeling hopeful but would do you expect with so many months of disappointment :(


----------



## Button#

I'm trying to stay relaxed about TTC. I stopped temping and I'm not going to do any OPKs until CD13 and maybe not even then. I was feeling quite down last cycle so I'm trying to do something about it and try and distract myself from TTC.


----------



## babyjan

That's a good idea button, but as much as I try to forgot about even by limiting the time I spend on the ttc boards it's still soooo hard!


----------



## Button#

Tell me about it. I deleted all my subscriptions the other day to try and reduce the amount of time I spend on here. I think it's hard when you're looking after a toddler because there's a lot of times when your mind starts wondering. I go on auto pilot when I have to sing wheels on the bus for the 20th time and start thinking about TTC!


----------



## tootyfruity

Babyjan Ive been feeling exactly the same the last few day, I'm tww and I just dread the dissapointment now as it's always bad news and however much I try not to I always get my hopes up, I Also trying to distract myself but like you say my mind wanders, I keep asking myself why isn't it happenening! 
Don't I sound like a moaner lol


----------



## Button#

Ok now I'm spotting early so I may or may not have OVd early. I'm going to temp in the morning just to see if I get a pre O or post O type temp and then just see what happens, bit confused.


----------



## Mrs W 11

tootyfruity said:


> Babyjan Ive been feeling exactly the same the last few day, I'm tww and I just dread the dissapointment now as it's always bad news and however much I try not to I always get my hopes up, I Also trying to distract myself but like you say my mind wanders, I keep asking myself why isn't it happenening!
> Don't I sound like a moaner lol

^^ this. Is exactly how I feel.


----------



## babyjan

Ladies I feel bit silly, wanted some advice please

I just rang the dr to make an appointment to discuss my fertility, I have an appointment for Tuesday and for some reason I feel like I've made a mistake? But I'm just soo worried and feel as though something must be wrong? Arghh I don't know what to say.

Do you think it's right I see a dr if I have any concerns and will they even be able to do anything for me? I feel like I'm gonna go there only to be made to look like an idiot and be sent away.

I'm just feeling really stressed at the moment :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Don't feel silly! I think most drs have a rule that if you're under 35 you need to of been ttc for at least a year before they will help and 6 months over 35. This makes me sad because for me it's been 6 months and I'm 34! (In August) if I was older I'd get help now. 

I'm sure there's something wrong with me too but no one wants to
Listen. I hope you have more luck, it's certainly worth a try xx


----------



## babyjan

I just turned 23 in May and OH is 26, we got our son on our 2nd try so that's why I'm concerned but because I had one depo shot in November 2012 I think that's ruined my chances, it's now almost a year since my periods returned (they returned 9 months after depo in August 2013) and will be 2 years in November since the shot! 

I was just talking to my mum and she's worried about me, I don't really talk about this with her other than say I'm scared I can't conceive and she just randomly mentioned another person asked her if I've had another and was shocked to hear I still got the one! This isn't the first time one of her friends asked even my mums Aunt suggested I go see a gynaecologist!

I don't like discussing this with OH either as he always gets angry and blames me for going on bc, we had lots of disagreeing and he didn't want me ruining my body and suggested I go on the pill for a bit.

So I only have you ladies to vent to x


----------



## Button#

Don't feel silly. They might tell you that they can't run tests until a certain time but at least then you'll come away with a date in mind that you can go back. That'll give you a focus and something concrete to count down to. I have heard of Depo lasting in your system for a long time so it may be simply that the effects are still wearing off even if your periods have returned. Also GPs vary by area so yours might be able to get the ball rolling earlier. 

If I were you I'd temp for a cycle or two just so you can see it in front of you that you are ovulating. Not too long as I think it would stress you out more (it did me!) but it also gives you a bit of data to check against. For example I was worried I had OV'd early so temped this morning and my temp was too low to be a post-O temp so that put my mind at rest.


----------



## Button#

Oh and I know what you mean about how it was easy first time around. I've had to talk myself out of being convinced something is wrong several times as I conceived on my second cycle with DS.


----------



## babyjan

Thanks ladies! 

Excuse me for being so over dramatic earlier but I've calmed down now lol! I might even cancel the appointment by Monday! Does anyone else's gp receptionist ask what appointments are for? I find mine annoying! Why do they always need to ask WHY?! It's not like I asked for an emergency appointment! I don't know, but is that normal for them to ask and do they have to know why you need to see a dr?

I felt weird telling the receptionists that I wanted to see dr regarding my fertility then she asked if OH is registered with the same gp, I didn't even tell him about the appointment as he gets mad whenever this topic comes up :|

Button, I did think about temping but I just thought that would make me obsessed and crazy, I think for next cycle I will just forgot about the stress or at least try to then if nothing happens I will start temping x


----------



## Button#

Yes my receptionist asks as well. If I don't want to tell her I say it's personal. My drs have a triage list where they'll speak to you over the phone and then give you an appointment if they need to see you. There's a list of things which you will get an appointment straight away for without going through that process, includes patients under 2 and pregnant women with bleeding etc so they probably ask to try and give priority to people who need it.


----------



## Button#

Oh and be as overdramatic as you like, that's what we're here for!


----------



## tootyfruity

Babyjan don't feel silly. I went to see my doctor after 6 months of trying (we're now at 8 months) and she said to wait till we've tried for year, I'm 30 my dh is 35 (although she didn't asked his age) she said as I have regular periods and I'm 'young ' I shouldn't have a problem.

Our receptionist don't asked why we're booking the appointment which I'm glad about lol.

We Also conceived our second month ttc and the miscarriage last year which is Also why I feel something is wrong. I just think the miscarriage messed me up a bit.


----------



## minties

I'd be saying a firm "none of your business" if any receptionist asked me!

When I had my first miscarriage in 2009, the receptionist asked me what I was at the doc for, I muttered "pregnancy related", the slip I handed her from the doctor cleared had miscarriage on it. She congratulated me and it was really embarrassing and upsetting.

I would just say "health issue".


----------



## Future-Sailor

Hello girls! How's everyone doing...

Feeling v low at the moment.....AF is due to arrive next week and I am in PMS hell....my whole body aches....don't think it's going to happen this cycle....

I'm considering using an OPK - which ones are you girls using? Which one would you recommend?

x


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're feeling down future sailor. 

I use cheap OPKs off amazon. I think the seller was home health, don't know the brand.


----------



## george83

Future-Sailor said:


> Hello girls! How's everyone doing...
> 
> Feeling v low at the moment.....AF is due to arrive next week and I am in PMS hell....my whole body aches....don't think it's going to happen this cycle....
> 
> I'm considering using an OPK - which ones are you girls using? Which one would you recommend?
> 
> x

I hope you lovely ladies don't mind me gate crashing your thread but I just wanted to say I've always used superdrug opk's and find them amazing. They are expensive but they usually have an offer on them (if you go to buy them and they don't try again a couple of days later) I've always used them to track my cycles before trying and they've always helped me. 

Good luck ladies, I wish there was a million tonnes of baby dust I could drop over you all, can't imagine where you get your strength from x x


----------



## Zephram

Can I join this thread? It's not exactly that I can say we're struggling given that this is only month two TTC, but since our first LO was a surprise - we weren't trying, it was literally one oops and I was up the duff - we have never been through the TTC process before. I guess I'm freaking out a bit that it didn't happen first time again (mega unrealistic expectations, that's what an oopsie pregnancy gives you!), plus my OH has a lowish sex drive, so I'm worried about him doing his part. And I'm still bf'ing number one and no idea when I ovulate, so I'm basically going to have to ask my OH to DTD for the next 4 or 5 days straight to cover the ovulation possibilities! Not sure how he's going to take that, ugh.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome zephram! I'm sure your bfp won't be too far off x


----------



## Button#

Hi Zephram, good luck! 

I'm confused! I thought I had it all figured out, get a positive OPK and O 2 days later followed by spotting on 1dpo. This cycle I had spotting on CD11 and 12 then a positive OPK on CD16 and a teeny bit of spotting same day. Now I've had no more spotting but I'm pretty sure I've O'd as my CM has changed. 

Oh well maybe these are all good things. It's actually quite relaxing not knowing what's going on.


----------



## slg76

:wave: hi zephram. Welcome. 

I hope you find yourself pregnant very soon! Have you considered using OPK to see if you are ovulating? Also, since it sounds like you have no fertility issues I bet you would be just fine BDing every other day. The sperm live about three days inside you. It would be less pressure and more fun for DH :). Good luck!


----------



## tootyfruity

Zephram welcome, I conceived my ds 2nd cycle then last year we conceived 2nd cycle but that ended in mc. We are now month 8 ttc. 

Button Im sure you did ovulate keep us updated.

Afm I am 12dpo and I have been getting very faint bfp...I am going out of my mind, one minute I'm getting a bit excited and the next I'm worried because they haven't got much darker. I hate this wait and not knowing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg tooty congrats!! That's wonderful news, keeping fingers crossed for you that this is sticky!! 

Button it sounds like you are having ov spotting which can signal a good strong ovulation. Xx


----------



## babyjan

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Congrats tooty! Hope those lines get darker for you :)


----------



## tootyfruity

Thank you but I don't feel I should be congratulated yet as they are so faint and not much progression, I don't want to put a downer on it but I'm just so scared, ill test again tomorrow (obviously lol ) x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bless you. How many days have you been testing with no progression? Hcg should double every 48 hours at first. Maybe it's just early, how many dpo are you? X


----------



## tootyfruity

Since Tuesday (10dpo) which was a questionable line, then today (12dpo) and yesterday (11dpo) I have tested multiple times and the best line I got was yesterday, some are the same and some are fainter.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Possibly because you are testing at different times of day Hun some more and some less diluted urine. I'm sure all will be fine. I know it's hard not to worry. Xxx


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you tooty!!! We will need to see piccys of tests!

I just got a bit of spotting so happy now that I did O. Now to have as stress free a TWW as possible.


----------



## tootyfruity

Yes button I hope you have a stress free tww trying to keep busy.

I will try to upload pics


----------



## tootyfruity

ahttps:// https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab135/lisafdavey/20140704_200153.jpg


----------



## tootyfruity

Top 2 are yesterday (11dpo) bottom are today (12dpo)


----------



## tootyfruity

Mrs w I know that right be the reason and I keep trying to think about that and that it's early and only a 24 hour time span, but other people's look Better than that lol


----------



## slg76

exciting news tooty!!!!!!

I think your lines look just fine. Remember that: 1. many people don't even get a bfp yet 2. hcg only doubles every 48 hours or so 3. when you only have very little hcg to start it's harder to see progression. 

You can remind me of all those things when I start to get my next bfp because it's impossible to think that rationally when it's you :rofl: 

Let me know when can give you proper congratulations :winkwink:


----------



## tootyfruity

Oh Thank you slg, I was nearly going to cry cause noone had replied lol. We will see what happens in the next few days though, I have to be patient.

Don't you worry I will be there to reassure you when you get your bfp... hope it's really soon x x x


----------



## Button#

Sorry Tooty, I'm back to look now. Those lines look great! I was expecting them to be fainter from what you described. I'm very excited for you.


----------



## tootyfruity

Thanks button.. well I tested this morning and I hardly got a line, it's even fainter than the ones above, i used an ic with smu. I'm thinking its probably a chemical :'(


----------



## slg76

Oh no tooty. I hope it's not chemical but maybe just a difference in the tests.


----------



## tootyfruity

I just went to the bathroom and af has arrived : (
Do you know what though I'm so glad this hasn't gone on for weeks like it might of and now I won't be looking at the tests all weekend and googling pictures of other people's tests.
Never mind onto a new cycle now. Good luck to everyone else too x


----------



## Button#

Oh no Tooty, I'm sorry.


----------



## slg76

I'm sorry tooty. How disappointing. I am glad that you got a clear answer though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry Tooty :hugs: I'm glad you are able to look at the positives and that you have an answer. Your clearly can get pregnant so hopefully your sticky bfp isn't far off now. 

Sorry I didn't reply to your photos last night, I had logged off. I hope you are able to enjoy your weekend. X


----------



## tootyfruity

It's OK, Thank you for all your support, don't be silly Mrs w, I know that noone was probably around at the moment I put the pics on lol, I knew deep down it didn't look right anyway. Thanks again x


----------



## Mrs W 11

:hugs: sending huge hugs your way sweetie. 

How's everyone's weekends been? I've had a lush weekend with family at the beach but I've had horrible anxiety. No idea why :-(


----------



## tootyfruity

Mrs w that rubbish! Do you normally suffer with anxiety? It's a horrible feeling I've suffered for years although most of the time it's under control with meds.


----------



## Button#

Had a lovely weekend, nothing out of the ordinary but nice and relaxed.

Sorry to hear you're feeling anxious mrs W


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm a terrible worrier tooty and I get nervous about loads of things, but I don't often feel nervous and anxious for no reason. I do feel better now we are home and I've had a glass of wine and am in my pjs. 

2014 has been a tough year so far for us. We lost a beloved pet who is so missed, had the mmc at 12 weeks and my gramps sadly passed away which was heartbreaking. And sometimes, since I now can't seem to get pregnant and my due date is 3 weeks away, life piles up on top of me and I feel like I can't carry on. But I do. Because I have to. 

X


----------



## tootyfruity

I think it's always better once you're home and in PJ's : ) 
That has been a tough time for you, you deserve some good luck so hopefully there good things for you waiting round the corner. 
I hate not having control over certain things, so with ttc I find it such a roller coaster (as I'm sure a lot of other people do) especially as it's something I want so much.


----------



## slg76

Pjs make everything more manageable. I also struggle with depression/anxiety. The only time I get actual panic attacks (not very severe thank goodness) is when I'm over stressed in general. My phobias only kick in when stressed too. I hope you are feeling better. I'm sure being back in your own home helps too. 

Spent almost 4 hours at the pool with dd today. I'm wiped out and a little crispy! But she will sleep great tonight :)


----------



## tootyfruity

It's surprising how many people do suffer! 
Slg spending time at a pool sounds amazing right now, can't complain as was on holiday a month ago with a pool everyday .

Today my ds has his induction at his new nursery, and this afternoon im going to London for a hair show (I'm a hairdresser) then a meal and drinks after : )


----------



## slg76

We have an amazing community pool here. It's only about 2 miles from my house. It has very shallow water for the kids and water sprayers and a water slide. And, there are always a few lifeguards on duty (not that I trust them with dd!). I live in an amazing neighborhood! 

It is amazing how many people suffer from depression/anxiety. People just don't talk about it. I've struggled since childhood. Mine seems to be very biological and I can't even function in life without medication. But, on my meds I'm perfectly happy and balanced and have no issues other than a little anxiety over some things (driving mostly). 

DD and daddy had a camp out in the back yard last night! Emily was upset that they didn't have a campfire for marshmallows so we roasted them on the stove before they went outside. She actually fell asleep in the tent!! But, daddy forgot to turn off the sprinklers so the camping was over at 11:00 :rofl:


----------



## slg76

Have fun at your hair show tooty!! I always that that would be a fun career. I'm a scientist by profession but I have a strong creative streak that loves hair, interior design, and landscaping. Maybe my next career with be more creative.


----------



## Button#

Tooty - Hope your LOs induction went well and you had fun at your hair show.

Slg - lol at the sprinklers bringing the camping to an abrupt end!


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, how are all of you?

AF showed this morning so I'm onto the next cycle. I need to order some more OPKs.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry af showed button xx

I'm about 3 dpo at the moment. X


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you Mrs W. Have you been taking more of a relaxed approach this cycle? I'm umming and aahing whether to temp again this cycle.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well I haven't temped, I just find it too stressful as I analyse it all and ended up waking early and worrying! I know I ovulate now so I've stopped. 

I've used some dual hormone opks and we dtd a lot! Every high and peak day plus a few days. I just feel like ill never get a bfp and I'm feeling really trapped now and a bit scared. 

How about you, are you trying to be relaxed? X


----------



## Button#

I didn't temp the last cycle either but I think I keep starting DTD everyday too early. This cycle I'm going to be more relaxed hopefully as my mum will be staying in the week leading up to O. I'm going to try and not worry too much about when we DTD until I get a positive OPK as I don't ovulate until 2 days after that anyway. 

I might just temp in the week before and a few days after O and then stop so I'm not overanalysing every temp during the TWW.


----------



## Button#

You're doing the clear blue trial aren't you? I signed up for it when it reopened last week. 

It's tough thinking you'll never get another BFP but if you're DTD lots at the right time you've got a good chance that you will. We'll both get there one day.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes I'm doing the trial, we have a clearblue trial ladies thread in ttc, come and join us! The opks you get are really good and the wee samples aren't too much hassle really. 

I hope you're right button. I'm so scared now, I just want to get my bfp, it's so stressful wondering how long it will take. Secondary infertility is just so unexpected.

Yes your plan sounds good. Is only really sex during your fertile window that means anything so don't stress about those earlier days if it adds pressure. I weaned off temping too, started doing just around ov and then stopped all together! X


----------



## Button#

Still waiting for my call so will join that thread when I know I'm on it. 

You're right, it's the unexpectedness that's so stressful. You just find yourself thinking but I've done it once with no problems.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok cool, hope to see you on the trial thread soon. 

I agree, I just can't understand how come the last two time I ttc I got bfp first cycle. Since my mmc I'm on cycle 7 and I'm sure something must be wrong. We had so much sex this month if everything was working I'm sure I'd get a bfp?! 

How many cycles have you ttc now button?


----------



## Button#

We've been trying since September with our mc in March. Although a couple of cycles either me or OH have been ill around O so probably shouldn't count those. 

I have to keep reminding myself even with perfect timing theirs only a 20% chance of success, which means odds should be in our favour again sometime soon. Especially if you factor in healing time from the mcs.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I don't really understand the 20% chance thing. I caught first time twice before, that's very lucky and I know SO many people who have got pregnant first cycle trying, including one person who has 3 kids all conceived first month. I can't but think that those statistics are based on averages in that some women catch first cycle and others take five cycles but I don't believe everyone has a 20% chance, I think your chance is individual to you. Don't know if that makes any sense.

I started ttc last October with mc in January so similar time. We've dtd over ov every single cycle since January. 

What are you up to this weekend? We went shopping today as I needed a dress for my brother in laws wedding next Friday, had a really nice day including lunch out. My dd is 2 on Monday so we are celebrating tomorrow and have got all her presents (she will have some tomorrow and some Monday), a cake for each day (princess castle for tomorrow and a peppa pig one for Monday) and loads of balloons to fill the playroom tonight! Can't wait. Absolutely gutted I am not allowed the day off Monday but ill finish early and we are meeting lots of her little friends for pizza so she will enjoy her day <3


----------



## babyjan

Hey

I joined the clearblue, a lady rang me and said I will get my packaging for next cycle but I received a letter which I will have to sign and send back in order to join the study? 

Did you get that Mrs W?


----------



## Button#

That sounds fab Mrs W, she'll have a great time. My LO has been ill today with a temperature and we were up with him 6 times last night so we just had a quiet day at home. He seems a bit better now (of course he would perk up at bedtime!) so if he's well in the morning we'll take him swimming. There's a family fun day in one of the parks in the afternoon but don't know if we'll make it to that.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Babyjan I had to sign a consent form and send back yes. Then they called me for a more detailed chat and confirmed I was eligible to join and agreed date to send out my pack. Good luck! 

Button sorry your lo is poorly :-( hope he feels better tomorrow. Enjoy your family day together.

X


----------



## Button#

He's a lot perkier today thanks and his temperatures gone down to normal.

I seem to be getting shorter AFs, I only get a proper flow for 2 days then spotting for a day or two after. Not sure if it's a problem or no.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hmm I'm not sure, mine have always been around 4-5 days. Have you tried asking in ttc, someone will know x


----------



## Button#

No I'll make a post over there.


----------



## slg76

Buton, I just asked my Dr this same question a couple days ago. He said that the volume of flow doesn't have a lot to do with anything and it's not a problem. You just need to make sure that your lining is building up enough to support implantation. The only way to check that is with an ultrasound.

My periods used to be pretty heavy. four days of changing a tampon every 4 hours. Now I get one day of bleeding and a couple days of spotting. But, my lining has been thick enough every time I've looked and I've done that on at least 6 different cycles.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Slg! I won't get any ultrasounds now and the ones I had before my mc they said my lining was fine so I won't worry about it. 

How are you getting on?


----------



## slg76

Button, I think you are fine. I wouldn't worry. 

I'm doing ok. I have a new fertility Dr. that I like a lot. Our plan is to wait two months for my supplements to take full effect and then do one more medicated cycle with all the bells and whistles so we don't ever have to wonder if doing anything else would have helped. 

I've had some mixed feelings lately. Emily is turning 4 this month and is getting gore independent. Part of me thinks life would be so much easier without a second. Of course I'm scared that in a couple more years I would really regret that decision. I think I would like a second baby with a live-in nanny :rofl:


----------



## Button#

Brilliant plan! Ashley's had me up at night being poorly and I'm shattered, a live in nanny for number two is a great idea.

I'm glad you've got a fertility dr you can get on with. I hope it makes all the difference.


----------



## Future-Sailor

slg76 said:


> I've had some mixed feelings lately. Emily is turning 4 this month and is getting gore independent. Part of me thinks life would be so much easier without a second. Of course I'm scared that in a couple more years I would really regret that decision. I think I would like a second baby with a live-in nanny :rofl:

Your LO 4 so soon! I really hope I am pregnant before my daughter turns 4 in January......

For me it's really sad watching her grow up on her own....but I know what you mean about the independence and not wanting to go back to the newborn days....however for me it is really important to be able to give her a sibling because I don't want her to be on her own....a couple with only one child always looks really odd to me and I always feel sorry for the little one having to be all on their own in the company of two adults...

On another note AF finished today so I'm gearing up for a new cycle....going to try and work hard for it this month....


----------



## Future-Sailor

Just out of interest do you have regular cycles? Mine are irregular....range from 30-37 days so predicting ovulation is a bit tricky. Also since we started ttc in September 2013 I had mid cycle bleeding twice....

My cycles have always been irregular.....I think I was very lucky to conceive my little girl after only 3 months of trying.....but back then we had more time for that sort of activity....nowadays we struggle to find the energy.... 

How do you find the time and/or energy for ttc?


----------



## slg76

button, thanks for the support! I did like my old Dr. too but I think I needed a fresh look at things. 

future-sailor-
I agree with a lot of what you said. I've had many only children tell me that they like being an only, but I can't shake the feeling that it would be very lonely. My older sister has one daughter and I think she is lonely and depressed. I think there are other factors (including my sister not being a super great mom) but the feeling still sticks with me. I'm one of 6 and hubby is one of 12!!

I do have significant energy problems but I always find a way to cope when I have to. 

I do have regular cycles now. I didn't have a cycle at all for over two years and when they came back they were irregular. I worked with an acupuncturist and I really believe that is what got my cycle to return and get to be so regular. I would suggest using OPKs if you aren't certain of when you ovulate. You can buy cheap ones on Amazon.com that work really well. 

I conceived my daughter on the third month too. BUT, that was before cancer and chemotherapy which is what destroyed my fertility. I hate to say it but we don't put that much energy into ttc. Well, I put a TON of mental and emotional energy into it and I'm the one that seems to constantly be dipping something into my pee. :haha: But, when it comes to actually DTD we are very business minded about it. We have been at this for 2 years now and it has taken a toll on our sex life. Scheduled sex stinks! I tell hubby when I'm ovulating and we just find 10 minutes where we can to dtd. Sometimes we give DD a cookie and a cartoon and lock ourselves in our room. The sex isn't great because all that really matters is that he finishes. It just is how it has to be for now. I tell him he owes me about 100 sexual favors once we finish ttc :rofl:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. Do you remember me?? I had to dissapear from all things ttc for a while, it was just too hard. I eventually had a proper period 3 months after Rowan was born, ov'd on time and got AF a bit early. Then I ov'd a but early (13dpo) we did it like rabbits and 11 days later this happened....



In fact I lie, I had such faint lines at 10dpo I had to Facebook poor old Celine to tell me if I was going nuts. I'm now 13dpo and happy and excited but terrified! I had to tell you lovely ladies though because you've been my support and I felt so bad for deserting :( so here goes another load of massive mountains to climb but I have to be positive all the way.

Got a lot of catching up to do here too. Anyone want to give me a brief recap?? 
Xxx


----------



## Button#

Of course we remember you! We've all been thinking of you. Congratulations on your BFP!!!! So happy for you and wishing you a h&h 9 months. 

Nothing much exciting happening with me. I'm on CD5 and waiting to O.


----------



## slg76

Munchkin!! :wave: I've been missing you. Congratulations :dance: your worry is absolutely understandable but what a joyous time also. 

I've been ok. I did a cycle on the maximum dose of injectable meds and made only one follicle. Boo. I have a new fertility dr that I like a lot and am planning on one more medicated cycle in sep. I'm also realizing that there will be some advantages to having only one child. So if it happens that would be amazing but I think I will really learn to be ok if I don't get pregnant. 
Emily turns 4 next week! We are currently fightly daily about putting poop in the toilet :dohh: just took a vacation in Hawaii and are enjoying all our summer activities while staying out of the worst of the heat.


----------



## babyjan

CONGRATULATIONS MUNCHKIN!!! 

We have all been thinking about you hun!! So great to see you back with lovely news!!


----------



## babyjan

Hope everyone else is doing well in here!! 

I'm trying to be more laid back, as you can tell I'm spending less time in here especially the ttc boards. I was literally obsessing way too much and it really wasn't good for me lol


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. Sorry to see you're all still ttc but we will all get our angels at the 'perfect' time. I know it's impossible to believe that right now but I'm so sure it's true.

Button it won't be long before you're back in baby making time again!

Sig I'm really glad you're getting to a place you can be happy with one child. My sil had lots of losses trying to get number 2 over 5 years and eventually accepted and was so happy with 'daddy bear, mummy bear and baby bear' stopped trying and fell pregnant. Apparently she resented it for ages because it would ruin her happy family picture. Of course she now has a beautiful 3 year old and adores him more than her life xxx

Thanks Babyjan. I had to just get away too. I've seen so many people on here having to do it but never understood why until now. I was still ttc obsessed but needed to not be comparing myself with people and just be in our own world. 

I feel so so lucky we got this bfp so quickly, I don't know why it was quicker than my 4 other pregnancies but I pray it's a good omen. The mountain ahead of us seems unbearably steep at the moment but I'm so grateful to be here and just take it 1 step at a time xx


----------



## tootyfruity

Munchkin that is such great news! You really do deserve it! 
I can completely understand how you needed some time out! 

We are still ttc, I think I had a chemical last month. Hope our bfps are just around the corner


----------



## slg76

Happy 4th birthday to my Emily today!!!! 

How is everyone doing? 

We have decided to try until the end of the year and then call it quits. I think I feel good about having a timeline in place I have high hopes that my new supplements are working their magic.


----------



## babyjan

Not doing so well over here, my relationship with OH is not going so well because of this, his really stressed about this and I don't know what to do.


Not sure I can take much more of this really, I don't really want to discuss this with people in real life, I tell my mum I'm scared I can't ever had another baby and that's about it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry you're having such a hard time babyjan. Is there anyone at all you can talk to in real life? Have you thought about any sort of joint treatments like acupuncture or counselling? Might help to focus a bit. 
Happy birthday Emily! So glad you're jn a good place hon. And as they say, it's often when you give up that you get lucky! Happened to my SIL. 
Thanks tooty fruity good luck for next cycle xx


----------



## Button#

Happy birthday Emily!

We've had a good day, just got back from the zoo. Got my positive OPK yesterday but we're doing sneaky BDing because my mum is staying.

Sorry you're having a rough time BabyJan. Is there any chance you can get away for a break to relax from TTC for a bit? Even just some family days out?


----------



## babyjan

Button I'm at my mums house, OH told me to go away too.

His mad at me and doesn't even want to speak to me


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry, he shouldn't be getting mad at you, you're both going to be stressed out. Maybe Munchkin's suggestion of counselling would be a good idea. Look after yourself.


----------



## babyjan

I don't really want to talk about this with people I know, that's why I come to you girls! 

I tell him that I'm just as stressed if not more but he says 'I caused it'.

Anyways I'm going to just wait to see if he will calm down, he gets like this when he is reminded of it, for example if his friends wife just gave birth or someone is pregnant....

His friend rang him yesterday to ask for a car seat as his wife has just had her second baby, both her kids are younger than my son :dohh:

Plus he hatesss the fact that our son will end up having a huge age gap with the next :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww babyjan :( he seems to be feeling exactly how we all feel but instead of having a good cry and coming on here to moan he's lost in his feelings. It's not an excuse to be mean to you but maybe you need to take a very deep breath and give him this space to work out his feelings a bit and then try and really listen to him and put your own feelings to the side. Then he might be able to give your feelings more consideration. If I'm barking up totally the wrong tree I apologise but sometimes it seems simpler from the outside :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

I totally agree with you munchkin xx


----------



## babyjan

Been very quite in here! 

How is everyone doing? 

Me and OH are good now, I'm on cd2 and also taking part in the clearblue trial using the fertility monitor. I'm also taking vitamins again after stopping due to feeling stressed and hopeless lol! Not really expecting much cause I feel like we tried everything and still nothing but I'm going to try stay positive :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi baby jan, good you're sounding lots more positive hon x it has been quiet here, hope everyone's ok. I'm doing ok (and NOT moaning about being pregnant I promise) but I've got a stinky cold, Seriously bloated and stuffing myself with junk to try and keep the nausea at bay. With that and the insomnia I'm feeling very glowy I'm sure!


----------



## Button#

Glad you're feeling happier BabyJan. 

Hope your cold gets better soon Munchkin, annoying when you can't take anything.

I'm waiting for clearblue to send me OPKs for a trial as well. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month.


----------



## Future-Sailor

Hello all! Feeling low today...watching DD growing up without a sibling is heartbreaking....

Started using an OPK this month - got LH surge and manages to squeeze in loads of :sex: time. But feel PMS now and very much doubt that it will happen this month......

9 months on ttc........so depressing :cry:

A girl I work with announced last week that she is pregnant....happy for her but inside I feel so jealous....


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're having a rough day future sailor. Pregnancy announcements are hard.


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I'm going to be joining you!

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-17.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing!! I'm actually sitting here at work trying not to weep! So happy for you. What's your due date?? Got a lovely April rainbows thread going in pal. Yay!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

By the way that's an amazing line for 10dpo!


----------



## Button#

Just checked and it's 24th April. I'll let it sink in a bit then come and join you.


----------



## babyjan

Omg congratulations button!

For some reason before coming on this thread I had a feeling you was going to announce bfp soon!

Xxx


----------



## Button#

Thanks BabyJan!

Munchkin - maybe FF was right and I O'd on CD13 as it does seem a bit dark


----------



## babyjan

No need to join the clear blue trial now lol

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Button#

Oops, yes better phone them!


----------



## Future-Sailor

Congrats button!!!! How long you been TTC for?


----------



## Button#

Future-Sailor said:


> Congrats button!!!! How long you been TTC for?

Thank you. TTC since end of September with a MC end of March.


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats button :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

I just wanted to stop in and give you ladies huge hugs :hug: :hug: :hug: 

I wish there had been a thread like this when i was TTC#2. Just to give some of you hope though It took me 16 months to conceive DS2 but we did it. We had actually given up after 15 months.. so it was a complete surprise on month 16 to get a :bfp: 

Congratulations munchkin and button. 

and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for all you other laides 

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## slg76

What in the world is it about giving up that leads to bfp?


----------



## sethsmummy

slg76 said:


> What in the world is it about giving up that leads to bfp?

I think sometimes its because you relax and your body knows. I was obsessive about opk's/ testing/ sex at the right time etc and every time i got a bfn it broke me a little more. When we agreed to stop trying for a 6 month break we went on a little holiday (only to my mums place while they went away but it was a holiday all the same).. we DTD twice that whole cycle.. i didnt track ovulation or anything and when we came home i got my surprise bfp :) :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks sethsmummy x I've never been able to stop trying (how the heck can you NOT know when ov is and just sneak a few extra bd's in?!?) but I have found the cycles I've been more relaxed and not expecting it to happen it's generally happened but I think with us it's just a numbers game. The first time I got pregnant it was one random bd when I missed a pill (yes i am one of those women!!) the second time it took 3 cycles, 3rd it took 5 cycles, fourth it took 4 cycles and this one only took 2. Totally random.


----------



## sethsmummy

I really hope this is your take home rainbow baby Munchkin. Thats really good how quick you fall :) I was also one of "those" women with DS1.. first try with him... but after he was born i only got AF every 2/3 months and never got any O pains etc so i was clueless when i didnt use OPK/s. Then with this one it took us 6 months (or 2 cycles) using Vitex and EPO to conceive. I also did BBT this time round which i think helped immensly (on top of the excruciating O pains i got :haha: ) 


xxxxx


----------



## celine

Congrats button :)


----------



## Button#

Thanks Celine!


----------



## babyjan

Celine, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl!


----------



## Button#

Oops I was too busy having a fight with my phone internet and didn't notice! Congrats Celine on your baby!


----------

